# الاعلام العربى الملحوس وهزائم فى برميل التيوس



## انسانٌ غلبان (18 أغسطس 2006)

​*أثناء الاحتفالات الكبرى التى أقامها الشقيقين السعيدين بشار  و نجاد بمناسبة النصر المظفر الذى اخذه  ربيبهما حزب *
*اللات على قفاه 
فوجئ الرئيس السورى بشار الاسد بالقلم ينزل على قفاه ساخنا من وزير الخارجية الالمانى فرانك فالتر شتاينماير 
لقد نزل القلم على قفا بشار الاسد بسرعة و قوة ادارت رأسه جعلته  غير قاتدر على الوقوف متوازنا  جعلته غير قادر *
*على فهم السبب  فبشار لم يفهم بعد أن العصر الذى كانت تتعامل فيه الدول الغربية مع  الزعماء العرب على انهم *
*مجرد  اشخاص  حاصلين على شهادة مريض نفسيا و يعامل معاملة الاطفال و غير مسئول عن تصريحاته قد ولى *
*هذا الزمن الى غير رجعة بعد ان ادركت   الدول الغربية أن  تصريحات الرؤساء و الملوك العرب ليس فقط مجرد نوع *
*من هزى الجنون تخص اصحابها  ذلك ان الجنون الفصامى فى المجتمعات المحمدية هى حالة معدية  و فى ظرف *
*دقائق يكون الجميع  فصاميا مجنونا مصاب بعقدة تآمر اللوبى الصهيونى مع الجهات النصرانية التنصيرية اليهودية *
*الصهيونية الكافرة ضد  احفاد رسول اللات  و تحد العرب يرددنون كالببغاوات نفس الكلام الغبى عن خيوط تلك *
*المؤامرة ثم فجاة تجد الاحزمة الناسفة تنفجر و الحور يتم نكاحهن فى جنة  النكاح و النطاح عند رسول اللات على *
*ضفاف انهار الخمر الذى ليس للسكر بل لذة للشاربين              
وقف الرئيس السورى الذى تعيش بلاده على المعونة الالمانية ليقول  ؟ ماذا قلت !!! ماذا فعلت !!!!!  حتى يقوم وزير *
*الخارجية الالمانى فرانك فالتر شتاينماير  بإلغاء زيارة توزيع المعونات التى تقت اليها لشهور 
لقد عانيت العزلة شهورا و  انا خائف و اريد لشخصية من  زعامات العالم الغربى ان يقف فى صفى مثلما يفعل حبايب *
*رسول اللات من المؤلفة قلوبهم امثال الديجوليين فى فرنسا و  الكاتب البريطانى روبرت فيسك و النائب العمالى *
*الهيبى الملحد جورج جالاواى  و الرئيس الفنزويلى ارنستو هوجو شافيز 
و كان الوزير الالمانى قد انطلق بطائرته متوجها مباشرة الى سوريا لإنقاذ بشار الاسد من عزلته المخيفة عن المجتمع *
*الدولى بعد أن تاثر بمقال المناشدة الذى نشره سفير سوريا فى الولايات المتحدة  و الت  تباكى فيها على المرحوم  *
*رابين (رئيس وزراء اسرائيل الذى فجرت سوريا فى عهده حملة عمليات جهادية استشهادية  حماسية جهادية فى *
*قلب اسرائيل و حملة عمليات جهادية استشهادية حزب لاتية فى جنوب لبنان  و حرقت الارض من تحت اقدامه *
*بإرهابها فى محاولة لمنعه من التقدم على صعيد المسار الاسرائيلى الفلس طينى لعملية السلام  أظهرت سوريا رابين *
*بهذه الحملة الارهابية داخل اسرائيل و فى جنوب لبنان بأن رابين  عدو للشعب الاسرائيلى  يقدم للعرب الارض فى *
*مقابل القتل فالعرب يأخذون الارض و يقتلون اليهود اثناء استلام الارض و انتهى  هذا الموقف لرابين  بقتله بيد  *
*ايجال عمير و لكن الذى قتله حقيقة كان الارهاب السورى الذى حول ايجال عمير الى قاتل) 
يستطيع العرب احيانا خداع الغربيين خاصة ان بعضهم يكون غير ملم بحقائق الامور فى المنطقة و تسلسلها التاريخى  *
*غير ان بشار كان من الاستهتار بحيث ظن ان مجرد مقال سفيره فى نيويورك المتباكى على رابين (رغم ان سوريا *
*رفضت السلام مع رابين فى عهده و وصفته بالارهابى) سوف يسد آذنى  فرانك فالتر شتاينماير  عن ارهابه و *
*بذاءاته العلنية ؟
مساكين هم العرب بسبب غباءهم فهم يسقطون فى كثير من  المشاكل فقط بسببه  فبمجرد ما وصلت للوزير الالمانى  *
*و هو فى الطائرة على جهاز الكمبيوتر ترجمة كلمة بشار الاسد التى  كان قد القاها امر قائد طائرته بعد  الذهاب الى *
*سوريا و الذهاب بدلا من ذلك للاردن للتزود بالوقود ثم العودة الى المانيا 
لقد كان الهدف من الزيارة التوسط من اجل ان تفرج اسرائيل عن 45 اسير حزب لاتى اسروا فى المعرك منهم  ثلاثة *
*عشر من ابرز قيادات المنظمة الارهابية ؟
ليس حبا من بشار  فى هؤلاء العباقرة الذين انتجوا الهزيمة الساحقة لحزب  اللات و لكن  لان بشار كان يأمل فى ان *
*تظهر عملية تسليم الجنديين الاسرائيليين المخطوفين دون قيد او شرط  التى ستتم  وفقا للقرار الدولى  حتما و لا *
*محالة  على انها عملية تبادل اسرى ؟؟؟؟؟ رغم ان الجنديين مخطوفين و منظمة حزب اللات طوال المعارك فشلت فى *
*اسر جندى اسرائيلى واحد او حتى الحصول على حثة جندى اسرائيلى واحد اثناء المعارك بينما وصل عدد الماثورين *
*من المنظمة الارهابية 45 اسير حزب لاتى اسروا فى المعرك منهم  ثلاثة عشر من ابرز قيادات المنظمة الارهابية ؟ *
*أما عدد قتلى المنظمة الارهابية فقد كان  خمسمئة وخمسين إرهابيا على رأسهم الفريق الركن  /ساجد دوير  القائد *
*الاعلى لسلاح العمليات الخاصة بجيش منظمة حزب اللات الارهابية  الذي قتل في  مقر القيادة و التحكم التابع لحزب *
*اللات ببنت جبيل خلال مداهمة القوات الاسرائيلية له 
خلال الخطاب الحماسى لبشار الذى لو كان يعلم بشار ان من آثاره  ان  الدكتور فرانك فالتر شتاينماير  سيمتنع عن *
*زيارة دمشق بعد ان دخل اجواءها بطائرته بسببه  لألغاه  بشار حفاظا على مصلحة سوريا فى كسر العزلة الدولية *
*عنها 
أشاد بشار  بشدة بما اسماه  النصر التاريخى الاستراتيجى  اللا جغرافى !!! لحزب اللات فى المعركة المجيدة الكبرى *
*التى خاضها  ضد قوى الاستكبار الصليبى  و خرج منها حزب اللات و قد مات اكثر من 85% من قيادات هيئة اركانه *
*!!! و قد تدمرت كل مبانيه و مؤسساته نهائيا  و قد تدمرت لبنان و لكن الجائزة الكبرى كانت بقاء سيدنا الخضر  على *
*ولاؤه لحفيد رسول اللات و انقاذه له من موت محقق و اسر محقق اكثر من مرة اثناء المعرك التى كان  حفيد رسول *
*اللات يزحف على بطنه فى مخبأه مستجديا وقف اطلاق النار من طوب الارض بعد ان فشل السنيورة ببكاؤه فى *
*الحصول له  على وقف اطلاق منار بأسرع ما يمكن !!!
و وصف بشار اسرائيل بالعدو و الكيان الدخيل على المنطقة الذى يجب ازالته !!!
بينما التصفيق الحاد يرجرج الجدران  - حما اللات  حامى حمى المحمدية حفيد سيدنا شعيب   بشار ابن حافظ ابن ابى *
*اسد  زار بشار الاسد  مجلجلا جلجلات عنترية  :أيها السادة إن شرقا أوسط جديدا قد برز نتيجة إنتصار سيدنا الخضر *
* موجه صوريخ حزب اللات الموجهة الهيا على إسرائيل إن الرؤية الامريكية للشرق الاوسط الجديد قد سقطت بفضل *
*بطولات سيدنا الخضر فى توجيه صورايخ الخيبة واحد الى فوانيس السيارات الخلفية فى شمال اسرائيل  و الى *
*المحمديين أحباب رسول اللات فى  حيفا و أن الرؤية  التى نفذت للشرق الاوسط الجديد هى رؤية سيدنا صالح صاحب *
*ناقة صالح لهذا الشرق اوسط  و اضاف بشار أن  نظرية  الحرب الاستباقية التى أسس فكرها جورج بوش الابن قد *
*سقطت اما نظرية سيدنا  دراز فى  التحليل الاستراتيجى  لأن رؤية جورج بوش لا تقود الى السلام بينما رؤية سيدنا *
*دراز تقود الى  جنة النكاح مباشرة
أضاف الاسد بانه  لم يعد هناك حجة للانصاف الرجال!!!!  من الحكام العرب كحسنى مبارك و  عبد اللات ابن عبد *
*العزيز لأن  نظرية حزب اللات فى الصمود داخل المخابئ و  ترك المدنيين يمكوتون و البلاد تدمر قد  نجحت فى انقاذ *
*إرب سيدنا الخضر من كل الاخطار   و لم تستطع القنابل الذكية اختراق الكيلوت المدرع الواقى من الرصاص  الذى *
*يحمى به نصر اللات إربه ((المعنى الوحيد المفهوم لكلمة انصاف الرجال  فى الثقافة العربية هم الرجال العاجزين *
*نكاحيا !!! فكيف عرفت بعجزهم يا بشار يا عفريت !!! ثم أنصاف الرجال من المفترض بهم عدم الاحتياج لجنة النكاح *
*اصلا  لانهم معدمى الارب فماذا سيفعلون  بالحور و الغٌـلمـان  لقد تركوا لك  الشجاعة و الاقدام فانت اجدر على *
*الاستفادة بالحور و الغلمان ايها الرجل الكامل_  منتهى  عدم المسئولية فى الكلام لا يصل اليه الا المهزوم فقط ))
[[تعليق بسيط منى : هل نفهم من ذلك يا بشار انك نويت ان تسمح للمقاومة الشعبية العربية السورية بان تهاجم *
*اسرائيل  من عبر جبهة الجولان السورى المحتل و التى لم تطلق فيها رصاصة منذ عام 1973؟؟؟؟؟ أم انك لم *
*تستطع شراء كيلوت واقى من الرصاص مثل سيدنا دراز؟؟؟؟  أم انه بما ان الشيعة اللبنانيين لم يموتوا عن بكرة *
*ابيهم بعد  فلا داعى للتضحية بالمواطنين السوريين  طالما ان شيعة لبنان يموتون عن طيب خاطر فداء لبشار و نصر *
*اللات و نجاد]]
ثم ختم كلامه بتوجيه السباب للقرار الدولى 1701 ((الذى أنقذ رأس حبيب رسول اللات نصر اللات )) و وصفه بانه *
*قرار ظالم و دعى اللبنانيين لعدم الالتزام  ببنوده و اكد ان  حزب اللات لن يسمح لاحد بإجباره على الالتزام بتعهداته *
*بان ينفذ القرار لان تلك التعهدات قد اصبحت خلق قفا نصر اللات و نصر اللات لا يمتلك مرآة يستطيع ان ينظر بها الى *
*ما خلف قفاه  لذلك فإن بشار  لا نيوقع السلام قريبا أو في المستقبل المنظور*
*و على الفور و بمجرد  ان انهى بشار خطابه الا و تلقف منه  حبيب رسول اللات نجاد الميركوفون ليلقى بخطبة *
*عصماء هو الآخر اثناء الاحتفالات الكبرى للجياع الايرانيين بإنتصارات حزب اللات الظافرة على الشعب اللبنانى الذى *
*اعاده حزب اللات الى عصر ما قبل العصر الحجرى فلا توجد احجار فى لبنان  فقد اعدها حزب اللات الى العصر *
*الترابى !
 قال نجاد  لجماهيره الهادرة و ( زغردى ياللى مانتيش غرمانة) ان حزب اللات افشل خطط الولايات المتحدة للسيطرة *
*على الشرق الاوسط. !!!!! و القبض على سيدنا الخضر *

*غريب هو امر الشعوب المعتادة على الانتصارات  ففى جميع حروب اسرائيل انتهت جميع الحروب بلجنة تحقيق  *
*تحقق مع جنود الجيش المنتصر و قياداته فى كل ما يمكن اعتباره تقصيرا و يتم الهجوم على قيادات الجيش و  تحليل  مستوى اداء كل منهم فمنهم من يسقط نتيجة لهذه التحقيقات و منهم من كان يلمع نجمه بشدة نتيجة هذه التحقيقات  فمثل تلك الشعوب هى شعوب باحثة عن التقصير فى كل مكان و زمان 
فبالرغم من النصر الساحق الذى حققته اسرائيل بتغيير قواعد اللعبة و ابعاد حزب اللات اربعين كيلومتر عن الحدود *
*الاسرائيلية و ابعاده بسلاحه عن الظهير البشرى الشيعى المؤيد الى ظهير بشرى  غير شيعى كاره له و محتقر له و *
*معادى له مما جعله يفقد  كل قيمة له 
فإما ان يمتنع عن اخراج سلاحه من مخابئه  فى المناطق ذات الظهير الشيعى جنوب الليطانى فتاتى القوات الدولية و  *
*تجعل من المستحيل عليه اخراجه ابدا و بعد سنة  او اثنتيتن تنتهى صلاحيته و يتم القاؤه لوكالات الخردة 
و اما ان يقاوم حزب اللات الوجود الاجنبى بموجب قرار انهاء الحرب  و قرار وقف اطلاق النار فى المكان و عندئذ *
*يجد حزب اللات نفسه فى حرب من خمسة عشر دولة  متقدمة و ليس دولة واحدة  و ساعتها سيتجدد القصف و ما ادراك يا نصر اللات ما القصف !الاسرائيلى الرهيب الذى و لا شك يتذكر نصر اللات ساعاته العصيبة و هو زاحف على بطنه يستجدى وقف اطلاق النار و يعلن قبول ما كان من المستحيل ان يقبله سابقا 
و اما ان يخرج حزب اللات بسلاحه من الظهير الشيعى الى الظهير المسيحى الدرزى السنى و هناك سيتم اجباره شاء *
*من شاء و ابى من ابى على التجرد من هذا السلاح  و تلك ستكون نهاية فرقة حزب اللات الارهابية *
*رغم هذا الانتصار الاستراتيجى الكبير للفكر الاستراتيجى الاسرائيلى  الذى يسير فى اتجاه واحد منذ 1978 و هو *
*اتجاه تحرير لبنان من الاحتلالين السورى و الفلس طينى  الذين بدأ عام 1969 بعد مذابح ايلول الاسود بين الاردنين *
*و عصابات الفلس طينيين 
رغم كل هذا الجميع تحاسب القيادة الاسرائيلية على لحظات ترددها بين اعطاء الحل السلمى فرصة و الاستمرار فى *
*الضربات 
لقد وسع الجيش الاسرائيلى فى هذه المعركة التى يتم عصره عصرا فى الاستجوابات عليها الاراضى الاسرائيلية و *
*ضم لها  مئات الكيلومترات المربعة من الاراضى اللبنانية و يصورة قانونية و شراعية و نظيفة    و مع ذلك فالشعب *
*الاسرائيلى لن يتارك تقصيرا  حدث دون ان يعاقب من قصر  
فحتى مئات الكيلومترات من الاراضى اللبنانية لن تغفر للمنتصر المقصر تقصيره
بينما الجيش المنهزم هزيمة ساحقة  جيش الارهاب المحمدى الذى ضيع ارض لبنان يتم استقباله بالورود و الرياحين  *
*و تلقى له الخطب الرنانة عن انتصاراته الظافرة  رغم  الدمار الرهيب الذى دمر به حزب اللات لبنان
وقف نصر اللات امام جماهير الجياع المشردين الشيعة  ليقول لهم  انه سيمنح كل اسره مبلغا ماليا لتستاجر به منزلا  *
*لمدة سنة و تشترى به اساس يليق بأحفاد سيدنا على   ليضعوه فى المنزل المستاجر حتى تقوم قوات حزب اللات *
*بإعادة بناء منزلهم المدمر و لكن لم يقل لنا نصر اللات من أين سيأتى بالمال ليدفع هذه المبالغ الطائلة؟؟؟؟؟
هل سيأتى به من ايران الجائعة أم من سوريا الهزيلة ؟؟أم سيعود الى سيرته الاولى فى خطف الرهائن الغربيين *
*للمطالبة بالمال كفدية؟؟
أم انه سيفرض الجزية على مسيحيو لبنان ؟؟؟؟
إذا كان الاسرائيليين معتادين على  عصر جيشهم المنتصر عصرا بالتحقيقات بعد كل نصر يحققه لهم فالانتصارات لا *
*تغفر التقصير اثناء المعركة مهما كان التقصير بسيطا 
فلماذا لم اسمع شيعيا واحدا يطالب بمحاكمة نصر اللات و التحقيق مع سيدنا الخضر أو مساءلة سيدنا دراز او  *
*استجواب سيدنا صالح و ناقته  بسبب تلك الهزيمة الساحقة التى  شردتهم من بيوتهم و جعلتهم يأكلون القمامة 
غريب امرهم ؟؟ ولا كلمة انتقاد واحدة 
يقولون  فى لحظات الصراحة صحيح اننا انهزمنا فى المعركة الحربية و لكن انتصرنا فى معركة الكرامة؟؟؟
أى كرامة تلك و قد كان رافعوا اعلام حزب اللات اذا شاهدوا جنودا اسرائيليين فى طريق عودتهم الى قراهم يسالونهم *
* فورا : هل معكم طعام لناكل يا رفاق ؟؟ فنحن جياع
هل الجائع الذى يستجدى الرغيف الحاف من عدوه  عنده كرامة؟؟؟
*

*التيس فى حفرة برميلية -صفحة من مذكرات نصف رجل *
*لم أفهم معنى كلمة أنصاف الرجال الا عندما رأيت هذا  (  النٌــصْ  ) المسمى بأحمد أبو شادوف ... لا  أقصد أحمد أبو *
*جـاموس ...لا   أقصد احمد أبو  الغيط
فى برنامج حالة حوار  الذى يقدمه السكريتير الخاص لجمال مبارك :عمرو عبد السميع !!
لقد كان  هذا الكائن  نُصا  و ربما رُبعا  حقيقة على حد قول   الرجل الفياجرا بشار الاسد
لا يمكن ان تفهم كلمة واحدة من بين كلام هذا النص  فهو فى كلامه يذكر بيونس شلبى  الذى لا يُجّمٍع  
لا تعرف على من يغنى و لمن يغنى  فهو يعيش فى حيص بيص (على حد التعبير الشهير لمحمد حسنى مبارك)  
فهو يلوم الصحفى المصرى  الذى نسب اليه قوله "أن مصر ليس لديها جيشا و أن الجيش المصرى لن يحارب من *
*اجل ايران" و ينكر الرجل النُص أن شفتاه نطقتا بهذا الكلام  غير ان  النُص أفندى يعود ليقول أن  هذه الحرب  كانت  *
*حرب سوريا و ايران بالفعل بأدوات لبنانية!!!!!!!! ثم يفاجئك بمجرد أن يرى  نبيل ذكى- رئيس التحرير الناصرى الذى *
*ضل طريقه الى جريدة الاهالى  الاشتراكية (على حد زعمها هى  ! )- يشخص اليه ببصره الحاد  الذى يتوقد شررا *
*فينقلب  النُص افندى على اعقابه ثالثة  ليقول انه منذ شهور كان فى امريكا و ألتقى بصحفى  أمريكى - رفض ذكر *
*اسمه!!!!!- كتب فى صحيفة أمريكية - رفض ذكر إسمها -  أن اسرائيل و امريكا منذ عشرة سنوات و هى تعد لضرب *
*حزب اللات هذه الضربة وأن الضربة ستكون فى 13 تموز2006!!!!  و بالتالى فلا علاقة بين خطف الجنديين *
*الاسرائيليين  و بين  هذه العملية العسكرية و ان اسرائيل كانت ستضرب حزب اللات لا محالة  سواء كان خطف *
*الجنديين فى عملية  الخازوق  الصادق  أم لا  (( لعن اللات العلوج الكفرة من امثالى و مؤامراتهم ))
غير أن النُص أفندى  يعود ليقول انه اجرى اتصالات بسوريا و ايران فى اليوم التالى لخطف الجنديين فى محاولة *
*اطلاق سراحهما لتجنيب لبنان الضربة!!!!!!!!!!!![[تعليق بسيط منى:  و كاننا فى مستشفى المجانين نسمع لفصامى *
*مخبول يتكلم عن  المخابرات الامريكية التى تطارده لانه سرق  أصبع  من الموز من القرد شيتا  الذى يعمل مساعدا *
*لطرزان   .. اوليس الصحفى الامريكى _مجهول النسب _ قد أبلغك منذ شهور بان اسرائيل تعد للمحمديين ما *
*استطاعت من القوة و رباط الحمير  و انها سوف تضرب حزب اللات  و سيدنا الخضر و سيدنا دراز و سيدنا شعيب  *
*فى 12 تموز (يوليو)  بغية خطف ناقة صالح للاستعانة ببولها فى  منع سيدنا المهدى المنتظر من المجيئ   *
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فكيف  تذهب أيها النُص  الى سوريا و ايران لتطالبهم بإطلاق سراح الجنديين دون قيد او شرط؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذا كانت الضربة لا علاقة لها بالخازوق الصادق حفظة اللات و ادامه لكم ..... و لكن لا تجادل و لا تناقش يا اخ وطنى *
*........لا تجادل  و لا تناقش و الا وقعت فى المحظور]]
ثم اضاف النُص أفندى  فى النهاية لقد إنتصر حزب اللات النصر الظافر المظفر الساحق الماحق على أمريكا و اسرائيل *
* و لقنهم درسا لن ينسوه أبد الدهر  .. ان امريكا هى الى دمار و زوال مع اسرائيل بسبب هذا الانتصار المظفر 
**** و هنا سأل نبيل ذكى سؤالا منطقيا بسيطا : 
أذا كنت يا سيادة الوزير تتفق معنا تماما بان حزب اللات كان سيتعرض للضربة  فى 12 أو 13 يوليو سواء خطف *
*الجنديين ام لم يخطفهما  و أن هذا الكلام معد منذ  عشرة سنوات بين امريكا و اسرائيل بخطة بالدقيقة و الثانية   *
*فلماذا اذا يا سيادة الوزير ذهبت الى سوريا و ايران تطالبهم فيها بإطلاق سراح المخطوفين فى اليوم التالى *
*للخطف؟؟؟؟؟؟ و لماذا اصلا ارسال وزير الخارجية لسوريا و ايران المفروض هو ارسال وزير الدفاع و الجيش *
*المصرى الى المقاومة المحمدية للحرب معها دفاعا عن حق المحمديين فى المقاومة من اراضى لبنان  ضد عدوان *
*قادم لا محالة كما أكدت يا سيادة الوزير  ؛ سيادة الوزير لقد إعترفت لتوك بالانتصار الظافر لحزب اللات فى حربه *
*الظافرة ضد التحالف الاسرائيلى الامريكى  لذلك لا يمكن تفسير ارسال وزير الخارجية  لدعوة حزب اللات لتسليم *
*الاسيرين بدلا من الجيش المصرى لينضم  الى حزب اللات  فى الحرب الا على اساس ان السيد بشار الاسد عندما *
*وصف قادة مصر بانهم انصاف الرجال صحيحا فقد كنتم تتوقعون ان يتم تصفية حزب اللات و تنتصر اسرائيل و لكن  *
*عندما تاكد لكم أن حزب اللات لهم الغالبون بحول اللات  فقد غيرتم موقفكم من الشماتة فى حزب اللات و اعطاء *
*الضوء الاخضر لضربه الى مساندة حزب اللات فى مجلس الامن و تأييد جهود فرنسا فى انقاذ حزب اللات !!!!!!!!!!!!  *
*و هنا نستطيع ان نقول ان كل تحليلات الرئيس المقاوم بشار الاسد صحيحة   لقد اخذتم انتم درسا قاسيا على يد المعلم *
*الاول  نصر اللات حماه اللات  و تعلمتم  اننا نحن المحمديون منتصرون بإذن اللات فى اى معركة بفضل ان *
*صواريخنا موجهة الهيا و جنودنا هم الكائنات النورانهية مقطوعة الراس الذين شهد جنود لواء الجولانى انهم رأوهم *
* فى  المعركة فأصيبوا جميعا عن بكرة ابيهم بلوثة عقلية و تم نقلهم من ارض المعركة الى مستشفى المجانين فى *
*لندن فى محاولة من الغرب لمحو مشهد  سيدنا رسول اللات و سيدنا ابو بكر الصديق و سيدنا الخضر و سيدنا دراز *
*و سيدنا شعيب و سيدنا صالح صاحب ناقة صالح و سيدنا ادريس و سيدتنا جميعا ناقة سيدنا صالح بنفسها  و قد *
*تحولوا الى جنود نورانيون مقطوعى الرؤوس يحاربون الصهاينة ؟؟؟[[تعليق بسيط منى : يبدوا ان نقابة الصحفيين *
*المصريين الذين اخترعوا قصة الجنود النورانيون  مقطوعى الرؤوس كانو ا جميعا يتلقون العلاج على نفقة الدولة فى *
*مستشفى المجانين فى لندن حيث شاركوا فى استقبال جنود لواء الجولانى  المنقولين الى مستشفى المجانين فى لندن  *
*بعد رؤيتهم ناقة صالح تحارب فى المعركة  و لذلك فقد كانمت دليهم هذه المعلومات الدقيقة عن ظهور ناقة صالح فى *
*المعركة و قيادتها جيوش حزب اللات  فى معركها الظافرة و انها هى التى كانت تطلق صواريخ الخيبة من مؤخرتها *
*]].
أنتهى هنا سؤال نبيل ذكى لندخل  الى  الاجابة المنتظرة على هذا السؤال المحرج من النُص أفندى ابو شادوف 
 فهنا اٌسقط فى يد  النُص أفندى و تلعثم و بدا و كانه اصابه الخرس للحظات   و هنا يطلب عمرو عبد السيمع الفاصل  *
*لنعود بعد الفاصل على الوزير و قد غسل وجهه و رش الكولونيا على قفاه  و بدا و انه تحول من ابو جاموس الى " *
*وطنى مخلص" ؟؟؟؟؟ بقدرة قادر
لقد عاد ابو شادوف ليقول لنا : اى انتصار هذا الذى حققه حزب اللات ؟؟؟ لقد كانت اسرائيل قبل بدء هذه الحرب *
*خارج الاراضى اللبنانية و انتهت تلك الحرب بإحتلال اسرائيل لاربعين كيلومتر عمق من الاراضى اللبنانية؟؟؟؟؟ و *
*فرض مجيئ قوات دولية ستمنع حزب اللات من التواجد  فى المنطقة من الخط  الازرق الى  شاطئ نهر الليطانى  و *
*تم تدمير البنية الاساسية لحزب اللات فيكفى الابراج الهائلة التى كانت موجودة فى عاصمة حزب اللات المسماه ب"*
*الضاحية الجنوبية " فهذه الابراج يحتاج حزب اللات لاكثر  من عشرة مليار دولار لإعادتها كما كانت  يكفى مخارن *
*السلاح يكفى  قيادات الصف الاول كلها لقوات حزب اللات الذين ماتوا فى المعركة جميعا يكفى  أكثر من خمسمئة من *
*ضباط حزب اللت ماتوا يكفى اكثر من خمسين اسير من حزب اللات اسروا فى المعارك الحربية  الاخيرة  يكفى اكثر *
*من ألفى لبنانى ماتوا فى تلك الحرب اغلبهم من المحمديين الشيعة الذين هم  الظهير البشرى المؤيد لحزب اللات يكفى  *
*الجرحة الذين يقدرون بعشرين الف انسان  يكفى الطرق و الجسور و  شبكات الهاتف و المجارى و المياه و الكهرباء *
*و البنية الاعلامية كل هذا انتهى من الجنوب اللبنانى 
أى انتصار هذا الذى نتكلم عنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟  إن الانتصار فى هذه المعركة هو لإسرائيل حتما  ولا شك و كنا نريد ان نجنب *
*المقاومة المحمدية شر  تلك الهزيمة الساحقة الماحقة الذى ستقضى عليها خلال ايام فقط بفعل القرار الدولى الذى *
*وافق عليه حزب اللات تحت تاثير القنابل الساقطة على رؤوس قادته [[ تعليق بسيط منى : لم يتورع  النُص افندى أن *
*يقول الشيئ و عكسه فى آن واحد ؟؟؟؟؟ الفرق بين كلامه عن الانتصار الظافر لحزب اللات و الهزيمة الساحقة لحزب *
*اللات هو سؤال نبيل ذكى ؟؟؟؟؟]]
***** هنا قاطع نبيل ذكى  النص أفندى و حديثه الجديد ؟؟؟ المختلف و حاول ان يستعيد النص أفندى القديم فقال له
لقد استطاع حزب اللات بتكتيكات بسيطة قهر اسرائيل مثل تكتيك الحُفر البرميلية أى بحفر حفر على شكل برميل  و كل *
*جندى من حزب اللات يدخل فى حفرة و يخرج ليضرب ثم  ينزل فى الحفرة و لا يمكن اصابته الا اذا  نزلت القنبلة *
*الاسرائيلية فى نفس الحفرة ؟؟؟؟ [[تعليق بسيط منى : فعلا تكتيك عظيم جدا ....جنود حزب اللات يحفرون حفر *
*برميلية و يختبئون فيها فهم لا يتمسكون بالجغرافيا و لديهم  الصلاحية ان يقولوا انهم انتصروا مهما كان الوضع و لا *
*يجرؤ احد على مصارحتهم بالحقيقة لانهم حزب اللات لا يمكن ان ينهزموا و كل من يقول بإنهم انهزموا هو كافر *
*مثلى لانهم ببساطة حزب اللات اذا انهزموا فمعنى ذلك ان اللات قد انهزم معنى ذلك ان اللات ما هو الا حجر اسود *
*اللون داخل الكعبة مقر عبادة الاوثان العربية القديمة  وهذا ما لا يجرؤ احد ان يصارح حتى نفسه به  فمهما كانت *
*الخسائر فقد انتصروا  مهما كانت مساحة الاراضى التى فقدوها فقد انتصروا ؟؟؟؟ و اذا انهزموا فى ارض ميدان *
*الحرب فقد انتصروا فى معركة الكرامة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فقمة الكرامة ان يجلس الشيعى و هو يضع ساقا فوق ساق بينما *
*المساعدات و المعونات تاتيه من الغربيين الكفرة يوما بيوم لكى يأكل  اما بيوتهم فسيبنيها سيدنا الخصر بحركة واحدة *
*من عصاته السحرية]]
و على الفور عاد النص افندى مرة ثالثة  لسيرته الاولى و قال بفخار صادق و قناعة  حقيقية ليقول فعلا ان هذه *
*الحرب ستدرس حتما فى كل جامعات العالم و كيف ان حزب اللات  قد  استطاع بتكتيك الحرف البرميلية من الصمود *
*اما الجيش الذى كانوا يصفونه بانه الجيش الذى لا يقهر؟؟؟؟؟ لقد غيرت هذه الحرب قوانين الحرب فى الدنميا و *
*هنظرياتها  و اثبتت ان الجندى المؤمن باللات و رسوله لا يمكن ان يهزم فهذا وعد اللات [[ تعليق بسيط منى:
أقترح على ايران ان تتوقف فورا عن هدر مال المحمديين بإنتاج القنبلة النووية الذى هو سلاح الكفرة الملاعين من *
*امثالى و ان يقوموا فورا بهدم ايران كلها بالفأس و ملئها  بحفر برميلية بحيث يكون لكل مواطن ايرانى حفرة برميلية  *
*بها تكييف هواء و تليفزيون  و حمام لوكس  و جهاز كمبيوتر لاب توب  و مطبخ به ثلاجة 45 قدم نو فروست  و *
*اعتقد انه بهذه الحفر البرميلية التى لن تزيد تكلفتها عن عُشر تكلفة القنبلة الذرية تكون ايران (التى وقعت على *
*معاهدة حظر انتشار السلاح النووى بصفتها دولة غير نووية  مما يجعل محاولتها امتلاك تكنولوجيا نووية جريمة  *
*بينما باكستان  و اسرائيل و الهند و الصين لم  تعلن نفسها ابدا دولا غير نووية و لذلك لا يعد امتلاكها لقنبلة نووية  *
*به اى مخالفة للقانون الدولى ) قد جنبت نفسها شر مواجهة عسكرية مع المجتمع الدولى الذى لن يسمح لها بغمتلاك *
*السلاح النووى بعد ان اعلنت نفسها دولة غير نووية بتوقيعها معاهدة حظر الانتشار النووى بإعتبارها دولة غير *
*نووية]]
فعلا انها اول مرة اتفق مع بشار فى شيئ فعندما يصف امثالك بانهم انصاف الرجال  أتفق معه  بكل تاكيد  فأمثالك لا *
*يصلحون لغير ادارة الشادوف فى الغيط يا ابو الغيط 
طبعا تعبيرات المحمديين مثل انصاف الرجال و  العبارة فى الصلابة و ماشابه هى تعبيرات تليق بجنة الحور و النكاح  *
*و لكنى اصف امثال هؤلاء بأشباه البشر فعندما تنظر اليهم تتوهم انهم بشرا و لكن عندما تسمع كلامهم تدرك انهم *
*ليسو بشر فكلامهم ليس كلاما بل شيئ يشبه الكلام جملهم ليست جملا بل شيئ يشبه الجمل  حروفهم ليس حروفا بل *
*شيئ يشبه الحروف    الامر تطلب منك ان تتخلص من عقلك و تؤمكن باة زير النساء قاطع الطريق السفاح النكّاح هو *
*أشرف الخلق  و ان قطعة من الحجر  الاسود هى  اله  حتى تتمكن من  فهم  كلام أشباه البشر هؤلاء 
بالامس  وقف رئيس وزراء لبنان الحقيقى النائب سعد الحريرى (( ملحوظة سعد الحريرى هو رئيس كتلة 14آزار *
*التى فازت بالانتخابات اللبنانية بأغلبية كاسحة و رفض ان يتولى منصبه كنائب للوزراء  خوفا على حياته من اغتيال *
*المخابراتالسورية له و هو يقيم اقامة دائمة عن احباب رسول اللات بباريس   و يضع سيكريتره الخاص فؤاد *
*السنيورة الباكى المنتحب على مقعد رئيس الوزراء مكانه و لكن اذا تطلب الامر قرارا فسعد الحريرى ياتى للبنان زيارة *
*خاطفة ليعطى الاوامر و يجرى المفاوضات بنفسه فالرجل ببساطة هو رئيس وزراء لبنان الحقيقى ))
ليرد على  خطاب  الارهاب السورى و الذى هو صراحة كان دعوة لعناصر المخابرات السورية لاغتيال سعد الحريرى 
و فقال ان سيد قصر المهاجرين(( بمجرد ان نطق بشار بهذه الكلمة ضجت القاعة بكلمة "يييييييييه" فى اشارة الى *
*حالة القرف التى يشعر بها اللبنانيين من مجرد سماع اسم القصر الذى يسكنه بشار)) ( رفض ذكر  اسم بشار مباشرة *
*و استكفى بكلمة سيد قصر المهارجين بإعتبار ان بشار يندر ان يغادر قصر المهارجين بدمشق خشية اغتياله  كما ان *
*بشرا يعيش فى عزلة دولية و بإستثناء  الرئيس الايرانى نجاد و وزير خارجيته بوشهر لا يوجد احد فى الكون  يقبل *
*ان ينزل لمستوى ارهاب بشار و يقابله)
أساء الى موقعه و الى نفسه  لم يسيئ الى احد ممن هاجمهم و وزع عليهم  القاب الخيانة و العمالة و أنصاف الرجال *
*؟؟؟؟؟  و قال بأن البطولة و الوطنية هما صناعة لبنانية ((هنا ضجت القاعة بتصفيق حاد)) 
لقد خرج علينا سيد قصر المهاجرين بعد الكارثة التى تسبب فيها للبنان  ليلقى خطاب نكران الجميل للعرب  الذين *
*انقذوا رقبته من مقصلة  لجان التحقيق الدولية فى جرائم المخابرات السورية بلبنان مرارا عقابا على جرائمه و الذين *
*ابقوا على نظام حكمه قائما رغم انه نظاما لا يمتلك اسباب الاستمرار (( يقصد  سعد الحريرى بذلك حكام السعودية *
*الذين وصفهم بشار مع اذنابهم و عملائهم و كٍلاًبٍهٍم فى مصر بأنهم انصاف الرجال))
و هذا كان جزاء هؤلاء العرب الذين ساندوه !!و أنقذوه ؟؟؟أن يصفهم بأنهم انصاف الرجال 
لقد وصل بسيد قصر المهاجرين النشوذ ان يزايد على اللبنانيين  فيما دفعوه من ثمن لمواجهات العرب مع اسرائيل و *
*هو الذى لم يطلق فى حياته رصاصة واحدة تجاه اسرائيل الا بإيدى لبنانية لكى يتخذ  من الشعب اللبنانى درعا بشريا *
*لنظامه؟؟ و قال ان وطنية اللبنالنيين لا يوجد من يزايد عليها  بينما لا توجد فى سوريا وطنية لان  المعتقلات و  معاقل *
*التعذيب لا تنتج وطنية و كرامة  و لا وفاء  و لا سيادة 
ثم وجه  سعد الحريرى كلامه الى بشار مباشرة و تساءل :" من الذى منعك من فتح الجولان يا بشار ... اذا كانت *
*المقاومة هى نتيجة طبيعية للاحتلال فلماذا اذا لا توجد مقاومة فى سوريا  و الجولان السورى محتل منذ  منتصف *
*الستينات من القرن الماضى؟؟؟؟؟"
أتتهمنا نحن ابناء تحالف 14 آذار بالخيانة يا سيد قصر المهاجرين؟؟؟ إن  رجال  14 آذار هم آباء الوحدة الوطنية *
*وحماتها، نتاج الكرامة الحقة  والوفاء للبنان والدفاع عن سيادته، مهما عصفت رياح المهاجرين يا سيد قصر *
*المهاجرين . 
ثم أضاف الحريرى و قد بدا اللبنانيون يصرخون له طربا " بالروح بالدم نفديك يا حريرى بالروح بالدم نفديك يا زعيم *
*بالروح بالدم نفديك يا حريرى بالروح و الدم نفديك يا زعيم" إن الصمت الرهيب يسود الجولان بينما أصابع سيد قصر *
*المهاجرين  تقتل الاطفال فى قانا و غزة و بغداد 
هذا و بعد الخطاب الحماسى و ظهور الى اى حد  يحوز هذا الزعيم الشاب  الوسيم قلوب و عقول اللبنانيين من *
*المسيحيين و السنة  و الدروز 
وقف زعيم  تحالف اللقاء الديمقراطى 14 آذار  و زعيم الدروز فى العالم اجمع  السيد  وليد جنبلاط  فى خطاب هادئ *
*امام كاميرات التليفزيون بعيدا عن الحشود الجماهيرية التى قد يندس بينها اصبع سيد قصر المهاجرين 
لذا فقد كان السيد جنبلاط كعادته الاكثر صراحة اذ قال بالحرف الوحد  ان بشار الاسد هو المجرم الاكبر فى هذا العالم؟ *
*و إن هذا المجرم الكبير يطالب حسنى مبارك و عبد الله بن عبد العزيز بالانحياذ  لشعور شعوبهم ؟؟؟ فلماذا لا يفعل *
*هو هذه النصيحة و ينحاذ لشعور شعبه  الذى يرفض المعتقلات و معاقل التعذيب و يريد منه ان يسمح له بان  يقاوم *
*فى ارض الجولان المحتل و أضاف انه اذا كان بشار يظن أن سيثنينا عن الاصرار على استمرار لجان التحقيق الدولية *
*فى جرائم المخابرات السورية بلبنان التى ستنال من رقبته هو حتما  فإنه واهما  فلا تراجع عن  دعم لجان التحقيق *
*الدولى فى جرائم المخابرات السورية فى لبنان 
و بينما اتصل الملك السعودى  بالسنيورة رئيس الوزراء اللبنانى معربا عن تهنئة السعودية حكومة و ملكا و شعبا  *
*بدخول الجيش اللبنانى الى جنوب لبنان لاول مرة منذ  منتصف الستينات  من القرن الماضى و بالتالى اصبح جنوب *
*لبنان حزء من الدولة اللبنانية  لاول مرة منذ منتصف الستينات من القرن الماضى 
فرد السنيورة بان السعودية دعمت لبنان فى السراء و الضراء ولم تسعى ابدا الى تاجيج الفتن داخله  بل كانت دائما  *
*المساعد الاول لانقاذه من مُن يريدون اغراقه فى الفتن  و زرع الحقد بين طوائفه 
و بعد خطابى   الحريرى و جنبلاط حدث اجتماع تنسيقى لتحالف 14 آذار  ليلا فى قريطم  اجتماع تنسيقي، ليل أول *
*من أمس، لقيادات قوى 14 آذار في قريطم، أسفت فيه بشدة القوى اللبنانية الديمقراطية للمسيحيين و السنة و *
*الدروز  لمحاولات  سوريا و ايران بناء انتصارات وهمية  من كذب و اضاليل و شعارات  كاذبة من  دماء مدنيوا لبنان *
*وشددت القوى اللبنانية الديمقراطية للمسيحيين و السنة و الدروز على ضرورة حماية الوحدة الوطنية في لبنان *
*والسعي الى الالتفاف حول الدولة وحماية مسيرة الاستقلال والسيادة والحرية والعمل لضمان عدم تكرار إستخدام  *
*الدول الخارجية للبنان كمخلب قط  فى حروب هذه الدول مع  اسرائيل   ووجهت القوى اللبنانية الديمقراطية *
*للمسيحيين و السنة و الدروز الشكر  لكافة الدول الصديقة المخلصة للبنان  و على رأسها المملكة العربية السعودية *
*والكويت والاردن والامارات العربية المتحدة   التي قدمت للبنان الدعم المعنوي والمالي والسياسي وساندت رئيس *
*حكومته في سعيه الصادق لتخفيف معاناة اللبنانيين و اعتبرت القوى اللبنانية الديمقراطية للمسيحيين و السنة و *
*الدروز ان القرار 1701  يرتكز على تعزيز الدور المحوري الأساسي للدولة، وتنفيذه يتطلب تضافر مساعي كل *
*اللبنانيين  و رجت  القوى اللبنانية الديمقراطية للمسيحيين و السنة و الدروز حزب اللات الا يدمر  حزب اللات هذه *
*الفرصة لتحقيق سيادة و استقلال لبنان لاول مرة منذ نحو نصف قرن من الاحتلالات الفلس طينية و السورية و *
*الايرانية و الاسرائيلية   تحقيقا لمصالح قوى اجنبية عن لبنان  بأن يبقى لبنان ساحة لصراعاتها هى مع اسرائيل  فمن *
*يريد ان يحارب اسرائيل فليذهب و يحاربها بعيدا عن لبنان  و له من لبنان المساندة الديبلوماسية و الاعلامية فقط لا *
*غير 
هذا بينما واصل كتاب الجرائد الحكومية فى كل الدول التى وصف الاسد حكامها بانهم انصاف الرجال  ما عدا مصر *
*هجومهم على سيد قصر المهاجرين المجرم الاعظم  و على عميله الاهوج  معدوم الوطنية و الانسانية حسن نصر *
*اللات  ففى صحيفة السياسة الكويتية كتب الكاتب السورى الكبير  درويش محمى  مقالا ناريا هجائيا  ساخنا طويلا من *
*العيار الثقيل جدا  أكد فيه أن نصر اللات يدرك تماما تداعيات الهزيمة النكراء  التي تسبب بها على حزبه وسلاح حزبه *
* و إقتصاد بلاده كلها   و ان هذه الهزيمة النكراء القت بلبنان فى احضان الفقر لسنوات قادمة و قضت تماما على اى *
*مستقبل عسكرى او سياسى للطائفة الشيعية فى لبنان   و كان الاجدر بنصر اللات  أن يعتذر للشعب اللبنانى بكافة *
*طوائفه عامة و الطائفة الشيعية خاصة على الهزيمة النكراء التى القى بهم فى غياهبها و إختبأ هو كالجبان بدلا من ان *
*يعلن ما اسماه النصر الاستراتيجى التاريخى فى ام الهزائم ولكنه لم يعتذر للشعب اللبناني ويعترف بجريمته و هزيمته *
*و يعترف  للشعب اللبنانى بحقيقة دوافعه  لالقاؤه لبنان فى غياهب الهزيمة  و لحساب من لعب هذه اللعبة لأنه اذا فعل *
*هذا  فيجب عليه بعدها أن  يعتزل الحرب والسياسة معا  لذلك فقد اختار الكذب و ادعاء الانتصار ؟؟؟  فى محاولة *
*يائسة للاستمرار فى الوجود سياسيا و عسكريا و لكن لسوء حظه فمهما قدم الصحافيون العرب له من سند لاكاذيبه *
*فإن فداحة هزيمته لن تسمح له و لا لحزبه بالاستمرار ,
ملحوظة :
عنون المقال  "لا تلعب بالنار تحرق أصابيعك"   هو نفس عنوان  تعليقى الاولى  على هذه الحرب  و هى اغنية اغنية *
*لبنانية  مشهورة  تقول تلك الاغنية : لا تلعب بالنار و تحرق أصابيعك .........ده اللى بيشتريك بكرة بيبيعك 
و فى نفس الصحيفة و هى السياسة الكويتية كتب رئيس تحريرها  احمد الجار الله مقالا افتتاحيا تحت عنوان "شبح *
*الحريري يطارد الأسد"أكد  فيه ان الخطاب الذي القاه الرئيس السوري امس لم يكن فيه شيء من السياسة, وفيه كل *
*شيء من نوايا تصدير الفتنة إلى داخل لبنان, ومن نوازع الانتقام من الشعب اللبناني الذي طرده وطرد جيوشه من *
*بلاده 
سخر الجار الله  بشدة و ضحك ايضا على  قول الاسد إن القرار الوطني السوري أعلى من أي قرار دولي ولو أدى *
*ذلك إلى القتال !!!!!!!!!!!![[ تعليق بسيط منى : اى قتال هذا  الذى يتكلم عنه رائد فلسفة الحفر البرميلية ؟؟؟؟؟؟  لقد *
*ضربت اسرئيل سوريا فى هذه الحرب ثلاثة مرات فى منطقة المصنع الحدودية اللبنانية السورية و قتلت اكثر من 45 *
*سائق سيارة نقل كانوا يقومون بنقل الصواريخ لحزب اللات  فلماذا لم يقاتل ؟؟؟؟ هل هناك ازمة فى معدات حفر الحفر *
*البرميلية فى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لقد ضربت اسرائيل فى العامين الماضيين قلب دمشق اربعة مرات  و نزلت قوات برية فى *
*قواعد الجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلس طين  و قواعد تدريب  منظمة اتلجهاد المحمدى الارهابية فى ريف دمشق   فلماذا *
*لم تحارب سوريا   هل لم تكن قد توصلت بعد الى نظرية الحفر البرميلية فى الحرب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟]]
  واكد الكاتب الكبير احمد الجار لله  ان الرئيس السوري يفتح بذلك أبواب جهنم على  نفسه و نظام حكمه  و طائفته *
*العلوية و بلده وعلى شعبه, تماما كما فتحها حزب اللات المهزوم المدحور  على لبنان, وفتحها من قبلهما صدام *
*حسين على العراق  واضاف الجار الله  عناوانا كبيرا مظللا  :
 إننا نعرف أن التيوس لا تستطيع مناطحة الصخر بقرونها لأنها ستتكسر  ونعتقد جازمين أن قرون الأسد ستتكسر هي *
*الأخرى على صخرة العالم العربي الصامدة ضد مكائده وفتنه 
[[تعليق بسيط منى : لقد فتح حديث الاسد عيون الكثير من الكتاب العرب على الهزيمة التى كانوا يصفونها بالانتصار *
*المظفر -- و كما قال المثل القديم  "لسانك حصانك ان صنته صانك و غن  هنته هانك"]]
هذا بينما كتبت صحيفة  الرياض السعودية التى كانت تتغنى بإنتصارات حزب اللات الظافرة الساحقة الماحقة  الجبارة *
*الفتاكة الماحقة  و عن عبقرية نظرية الحفر البرميلية  فإذا بالصحجيفة تقول فى افتتاحياتها عن وصف  الاسد لحكام *
*مصر و السعودية بانهم أنصاف رجال :  "تحدث الأسد وكأنه عاد لتوه من الجبهة، وألقى محاضرة  على السعوديين *
*و المصريين حول الصمود والمقاومة وكأن الجولان مشتعل في وجه الاحتلال. لقد نسي أن للناس ذاكرة وآذانا *
*وعيونا لم تسجل أي فعل سوري مقاوم منذ عقود، ولم تلحظ من النظام السوري إلا الإستقواء على لبنان وعلى *
*الشعب السوري وخنوعا أمام إسرائيل."
هذا بينما استفاق الاسد على الكارثة التى  اقدم عليها بوصف الملك السعودى بانه  نُص  رجل ؟؟؟؟ ( لم يقل لنا  و *
*النُص الثانى  إيه؟؟؟؟؟  فيل مثلا) فحاول الاسد ان يتنصل من كلامه بلسان وزير اعلامه  محسن بلال  فقال محسن *
*بلال بان الاسد لم يكن يقصد اهنة اشقاؤه و احباؤه الحكام العرب  بل لقد كان فقط  يعتب عليهم  بعض العتب البسيط و *
*العتب مقبول بين الاشقاء و المحبين و العشاق   و الرفقاء 
و أكد عضو مجلس الشعب السورى و رئيس لجنة الامن القطرى  محمد حبش لقناة الجزيرة المحمدية انه صحيح ان *
*الشعب السورى لا يوافق على ابقاء  جبهة الجولان دون مقاومة  و كذلك القيادة الشسورية غير ان الرئيس السورى *
*اراد ان يعطى  المساعى الديبلوماسية سنة فقط كفرصة بعدها ينقلب على اسرائيل و يذيقها العذاب الوان  [[ تعليق *
*بسيط منى : يا خاين ملكش امان وريت شعب سوريا العذاب الوان  ...... اللات يرحمك يا ليلى يا مراد؟  الم يكفيك يا *
*بشار نصف قرن من  المساعى الديبلوماسية  التى تعيقها انت و ابوك من قبلك ؟؟؟؟]]
هذا و على صعيد المساعى الديبلوماسية التى  ينتظرها الاسد قامت السلطات الامريكية بالقبض  على بعض المحاسبين *
*الامريكيين الذين يديرون املاك  عميلى المخابرات السورية  اللواء هشام اختيار و اللواء اركان حرب   جامع جامع *
*جامع   و قامت بعدها بتجميد  املاك هذين العنصرين المخابراتيين بإعتبارهما واجهة لنشاطات جهاز المخابرات *
*السورية فى دعم الارهاب المحمدى فى العالم 
ملحوظة:
العنصر الارهابى جامع جامع جامع هو  نائب رئيس جهاز المخابرات السورية فى لبنان و هو الذى كان قد اتصل *
*بلحود عميل سوريا الذى يجلس على المقعد الرئاسى فى لبنان ليبلغه بالشفرة ان عملية اغتيال الحريرى تمت منذ *
*ثوانى ؟؟؟؟
هذا و على الصعيد الميدانى اعلن اليوم الحكومة الفرنسية سرعة ارسال مئتى مهندس فرنسى على جناح السرعة فى *
*طائرة عسكرية عبر الاردن من سلاح المهندسين الفرنسى للقيام فورا بإنشاء الجسور المؤقتة و تعبيد الطرق التى *
*سوف تحتاجها القوات المسلحة الفرنسية التى ستنتشر فى الجنوب اللبنانى خلال اسابيع و التى سيتراوح عددها ما *
*بين خمسة عشر الف جندى (فى أسوأ الاحوال اذا لم تستطع فرنسا ان تجد دولا تشاركها فى  تكوين القوة ذات *
*الخمسة عشر الف جندى أطلسى) و بين ثلاثة آلاف جندى مدرعات فقط ( فى حالة وجدت فرنسا التعاون المامول  من *
*دول الاتحاد الاوروبى و الدول المحمدية التى تقيم علاقات ديبلوماسية كاملة مع دولة اسرائيل)
و بمجرد العان القرار إمتلأت وسائل الاعلام العربية فرحا و سعادة  حيث تم تحريف الخبر كذبا بان فرنسا قررت ان  *
*القوات المسلحة الرادعة التى سترسلها للبنان سيكون تعدادها  نئتى جندى فقط  و معنى هذا ان فرنسا تخلت عن  *
*فكرة نزع سلاح حزب اللات المحمدى من المنطقة بين خط الليطانى و الخط الازرق 
و لكن للاسف لم يكن هناك اعلامى واحد محمدى لديه ذرة أمانة ليقدم الخبر على حقيقته و هو ان المئتى مهندس هم *
*لاعداد الارض لمجيئ  القوة الفرنسية و انهم هم ليسوا القوة الفرنسية  التى لن يقل تعدادها عن عشرة آلاف جندى *
*فى تقديرى انا الشخصى حيث ان فرنسا لم تجد تعاونا الا منه ايطاليافقط حتى الىن و من المتوقع ان ترسل ايطاليا *
*ثلاثة آلاف جندى فقط تحت قيادة فرنسية  و تكوين تلك القوة سيأخذ شهورا و هذا ما اعلنه جيش الدفاع الاسرائيلى *
*بالامس بانه من المتوقع ان يبقى جيش الدفاع الاسرائيلى فى الاراضى اللبنالنية شهورا قادمة حيث لن ينسحب الا *
*بوصول القوة الرادعة الفرنسية التى لن تصل قبل شهور
هذا بينما اثارت السرعة التى تنتشر بها قوات الجيش اللبنانى الحكومةى فى جنوب لبنان عجب الجميع خاصة و ان *
*الاجتماع التنسيقى الذى كان من المفترض ان يلتئم فى اليوم التالى لوقف اطلاق النار  لمجلس الوزراء اللبنانى بما فيه *
*وزيرى حزب اللات لتنسيق انتشار الجيش اللبنانى مع نزع سلاح حزب اللات
ذلك الاجتماع لم يحدث حتى الآن  و ربما لن يحدث بسبب  تراجع نصر اللات عن  تعهداته بالتنفيذ الامين للقرار *
*1701 الذى ينص على وجوب تنفيذ القرار 1559 و الذى ينص على نزع سلاح حزب اللات !!! و بالتالى فقد امتنع *
*وزيرى حزب اللات عن حضور جلسات الحكومة اللبنانية  
و لذلك فإن قرار السنيورة بنشر القوات اللبنانية دون انتظار القوة الدولية و بهذه السرعة المذهلة  هو نوع من القفذ *
*فوق المشاكل للامام بدلا من حل المشاكل ؟؟؟؟؟
و قد صرح اليوم الناطق بإسم القوات المسلحة للجمهورية اللبنانية  أن الوحدات المسلحة قد امت اليوم الانتشار فى *
*كل المناطق التى  تركتها اسرائيل  طواعية من جنوب لبنان  و دون اتصالات بين القوات اللبنانية و الاسرائيلية و ان *
*القوات اللبنانية  لن تنتشر في  مناطق الجنوب التى  تحتفظ بها قوات جيش الدفاع الاسرائيلى   جيث ان اسرلائيل لن *
*تترك تلك الاراضى الا بعد تسلم المخطوفين  دون قيد او شرط و سوف تسلمها للقوات الفرنسية و ليس لقوات *
*الجمهورية اللبنانية 
[[تعليق بسيط منى:  هكذا  تكون اسرائيل قد حددت منفردة  اماكن انتشار كلا من قوات الجمهورية اللبنانية و اماكن *
*انتشار الخمسة عشر الف جندى فرنسى  فقد انسحبت اسرائيل  للجيش اللبنانى   من كل المناطق التى تريده ان ينتشر *
*فيها و التى اتم الجيش اللبنانى بالفعل لالسيطرة عليها بينما تبقى الاراضى  التى تريد اسرائيل الا تنتشر فيها غير *
*القوات الفرنسية الرادعة  تحت السيطرة الاسرائيلية لحين وصول تلك القوات ]]
و فى حديث لصحافة الاسرائيلية صرخ  الجينرال بلليجريني  بأنه ينتظر وصول قواعد الاشتباك الجديدة لقواته حيث  *
*اقر قارار مجلس الامن 1701  ان  القوات اليونيفيل المدعمة التى ستكون فى جنوب لبنان ستكون قوات يونيفيل *
*استثنائية  فهى صحيح انها قوات ينويفيل و لكتن بصلاحيات خاصة  لا تعطى الا لقوات  متعددة جنسيات قتالية و *
*ليست لقوات طوارئ دولية فقط لاغير و ان قواعد الاشتباك الجديدة سيتسلمها الجينيرال  بلليجرينى  خلال يومين من *
*الامين العام للامم المتحدة التى اوكله  مجلس الامن تحديد  صلاحيات و قواعد اشتباك تلك القوة   و التى لن تكون *
*صلاحيات عادية لقوات يونيفيل  بل ستكون صلاحيات خاصة تمكنها من  اتخاذ  تدابير قاسية صارمة من أجل تطبيق  *
*جبرى  و امين  لنصوص القرار الدولي 1701. 
وأعرب الجينيرال بللجرينى  عن اعتقاده بأن قوات اليونيفل  المعدلة بصلاحيات قوات متعددة الجنسيات   ستكون  *
*مختلفة تماما عن القوات  اليونيفيل العاملة حاليا في جنوب لبنان حيث  سيتم تعزيزها بقوات فرنسية قد تصل إلى لبنان *
*خلال الأسابيع القادم على أن يرتفع عددها إلى 15 ألف جندي بعد أن ينضم إليها جنود من دول متعددة خلال الأشهر *
*القادمة.
و فى الامم المتحدة بنيويورك اعلن  وقد أعرب هادي عنابي مساعد الأمين العام للامم المتحدة لشئون  قوات اليونيفيل *
*(الطوارئ الدولية) عن أمله في نشر المنظمة طليعة قوامها3500جندي من قوات اليونيفيل الاستثنائية المعدلة  فى *
*غضون 15 يوم فقط  على ان تستكمل وصول القوات تدريجيا بعد ذلك بحسب مساحات الاراضى التى سيتسلموها من *
*القوات المسلحة الاسرائيلية 
هذا و فى لقاء اذاعى فى اذاعة صوت امريكا  للوزير الحزب لاتى طراد حمادة عن اسباب عدم عقد جلسة مجلس *
*الوزراء الخاصة بنفيذ القرار1701 حتى الىن رغم انها كان من المفترض انها تعقد فى نفس يوم اعلان وقف اطلاق *
*النار فى المكان  منذ ايام  طوال  و انها ظلت تؤجل لمدة  اربعة و عشرين ساعة كل يوم ثم توقف الكلام عنها نهائيا  *
*فأجاب طراد حمادة :"تأجلت الجلسة ليومين وهذه ليست أول مرة تتأجل فيها اجتماع لمجلس الوزراء فى التاريخ *
*فلماذا تهتمون بتلك الجلسة؟؟؟؟؟  لا داعى لان تثيروا الفتنة بسؤالكم المتكرر عن تلك الجلسة ؟؟؟ فمن مصلحة لبنان *
*و الامة المحمدية تاجيل الجلسة لأجل غير مسمى  انشاء اللات   الى ان تصل بنا المشاورات السرية الى نتائج مرضية 
نحن قادرون إلى الوصول إلى هذه النتائج لأن  الشعوب المحمدية جمعاء تنتظر مننا ذلك  بعد ان حققنا هذا النصر *
*الظافر المظفر على قوات الصهاينة اعداء اللات !!!!!!!!  و يجب ان نحافظ على هذا الانتصار و لا نضيعه"[[ تعليق : *
*يجب ايقاف كل محاولات اعادة اعمار لبنان و ابقاء  المشردين جياع   فى الشوارع فهذا هو انتصاركم يا معشر الحزب *
*لاتيين  جوع و عرى  و تشرد]]
هذا و قد افادت  صحيفة الحياة بان  فريق خبراء الامم المتحدة  المكلف بمتابعة التزام لبنان  بنصوص  القرار 1701 *
*سيصل الى بيروت في نهاية الاسبوع    
و يمهد هذا الفريق لتكوين فريق ثانى  يعلن قرارا نهائيا فى مسألة المطالبات غير المدعمة باى اسانيد للبنان بمزارع *
*شبعا  و الذى لن يبدا مهمته الا على اساس تقرير فريق متابعة الاداء اللبنانى *
​


----------



## Coptic Man (18 أغسطس 2006)

*بجد وحشتني مواضيعك يا استاذي انسان غلبان 

رغم اني الموضوع اخد مني قراية حوالي نص ساعة بس كان لازم اقراه كله 

وخصوصا انك بتدمج السخرية من الاحداث باسلوب ظريف يشجع علي القراءة الكاملة 

الرب يعوضك 

وانا حضرت لقاء وليد جنبلاط والراجل ده عجبني فعلا 

باسلوبه الهادئ ومناقشاته الحيادية وتصريحاته الجريئة الرب يحفظ حياته من المخابرات السورية الارهابية واعوانها 

وتحليل صحفي رائع كالمعتاد

تحياتي واحترامي لك يا استاذي العزيز

دام قلمك الحر*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (19 أغسطس 2006)

*اذا كان هذا انتصارا فربنا يعطيهم انتصارا ألـعّـن منه*



			
				Coptic Man قال:
			
		

> *بجد وحشتني مواضيعك يا استاذي انسان غلبان *
> 
> *رغم اني الموضوع اخد مني قراية حوالي نص ساعة بس كان لازم اقراه كله *
> 
> ...


*أخى الحبيب الاستاذ  الفاضل / Coptic Man*
*أشكر الرب شدة لان الموضوع قد اعجبك *
*فلاسف يا صديقى نحن مجبرون على سماع صوت واحد فقط  إعلاميا هو ذلك الصوت الذى يصف الهزائم الساحقة بانها انتصارات ظافرة *
*ذلك الصوت الذى يصف من يخسر  الارض و يتراجع فارا بأنه قد حقق النصر فى معركة الكرامة *
*و من يتعرض  لقرار دولى يجبره على التخلى عن مواقعه  الحقيقية فى المسافة بين الخط الازرق و الشاطئ الجنوبى لنهر الليطانى و هى المناطق ذات الاغلبية الشيعية حيث الغطاء المدنى للافعال الارهابية بانه-  الطرف الذى اضطر للتخلى عن اسباب حياته هذا - قد  انتصر نصرا استارتيجيا ؟؟؟؟؟*
*ما دام هو حزب اللات  فكل من يقول بانه انهزم هو كافر لانه معنى ذلك ان اللات انهزم؟؟؟؟*
*فحضرتك تعلم انه حتى مبارايات الكرة فى مصر يتم تصويرها على انها معركة بين المحمدية متمثلة فى منتخب مصر و النصرانية التنصيرية اليهودية الصهيونية الكافرة متمثلة فى المنتخب المنافس!! و عندما يفوز منتخب مصر نسمع صيحات اللات اكبر و تفسيرات أن   الفوز جاء رغم ان الخصم اقوى بفضل اللات و ان اللات و سيدنا الخضر و سيدنا عليش و سيدنا شعيب كانوا  لاعبين نورانيين مقطوعى الرؤوس يلعبون مع منتخب  المحمدية ؟؟ لذلك فاز*
*اما اذا هزم منتخب مصر فتجدهم يقولون :أنها رياضة لا علاقة لها بالاديان !!! و ان   نقص الاكسوجين و ارتفاع نسبة الرمكال فى الجو و ارتفاع نسبة الغبار فى الهواء و ارتفاع نسبة النجيلة فى الملعب و كل هذه الاسباب كانت هى السبب فى فوز الخصم    *
*و الرياضة فوز و هزيمة و لا علاقة لها بالاديان *
*هم يستطيعون ان يتنصلوا من كل ادعاءاتهم عن اللات و شعيب عن الهزيمة لانهم لم يسمون منتخبهم منتخب اللات*
*اما اذا اسموا منظمتهم الارهابية حزب اللات فليس امامهم الا التغنى بإنتصاراتها الظافرة داخل الحفر البرميلية حتى و هى  مدحورة*


----------



## Coptic Man (19 أغسطس 2006)

*كلامك سليم وحق للاسف وكلنا بنشوفه 

امتي الناس دي تفوق وتفكر وتتغير

ربنا يرحمنا

وياريت مش تحرمنا من قلمك دايما

الرب يباركك ويعوضك*


----------



## Maya (19 أغسطس 2006)

*الترجمة الكاملة لخطاب رئيس الوزراء أولمرت أمام الكنيست بتاريخ 14 آب /أغسطس والذي تناول الأحداث الأخيرة والعمليات العسكرية التي استهدفت الإرهابيين في حزب الله الشيعي الإيراني السوري .....

===================

سيدتي رئيسة الكنيست ..
سادتي أعضاء الكنيست ...

في مستهل كلمتي, أود أن أرسل خالص التعازي, باسمي, باسم مجلس الوزراء, باسم الكنيست والشعب كله إلى عائلات الشهداء الـ - 158- من صفوف المدنيين وجنود جيش الدفاع الإسرائيلي.

نعم ... نحن شعب يحصي موتاه. نحن نحصي موتانا في كل يوم, نتألم على فراقهم, ونحزن على كل واحدة وواحد منهم, لان لكل واحد منهم ثمة عائلة, و كل واحد منهم هو عالم بأكمله.  

كل واحد منهم, مثل كل واحد منا, أراد أن يعيش حياة طبيعية مثل سائر بني البشر. وعلى هذه الإرادة, وعلى هذا الحق نحن نناضل منذ عقود, وقد ناضلنا خلال الشهر الأخير وللأسف سنضطر إلى مواصلة هذا النضال لسنوات كثيرة أخرى. 

أود أن أتمنى الشفاء العاجل لجميع الجرحى والمصابين, من صفوف جنود جيش الدفاع ومن صفوف المدنيين. نتضرع ونصلي جميعا إلى الرب  من أجل تعجيل شفائهم ومعافاتهم. 

أريد أن أرسل من هنا, سيدتي رئيسة الكنيست, باسم كل الشعب في إسرائيل, كل الامتنان والتقدير إلى رئيس أركان جيش الدفاع, إلى قادة جيش الدفاع, إلى الجنديات والجنود في الخدمة النظامية والاحتياطية: والى عشرات آلاف الأشخاص, الذين يخاطرون بأرواحهم خلال هذه اللحظة أيضاً, وببطولة باسلة,  في نضالهم ضد عدو وحشي, وهو نضال لا أكثر عدالة منه  ولا أكثر أخلاقية.  

أود أن أشكر رجال قوات الأمن والإنقاذ, رؤساء السلطات المحلية وطواقمهم, عشرات آلاف المتطوعين الذين عملوا بالتنسيق الكامل مع الدوائر الحكومية, وجميع الأشخاص الذين تجندوا - من جميع أطراف هذا البيت أيضا, وفي جميع الجبهات. وفوق كل شيء, أود أن احيي جميع سكان الشمال- انتم, على تضحيتكم وتفانيكم,  على ما أبديتموه من رباطة جأش, وقدرة على الصمود وضبط النفس, انتم - ركيزة أساسية في قوة ومنعة دولة إسرائيل. 

أعضاء الكنيست,

قبل نحو شهر, صادق مجلس الوزراء لجيش الدفاع أن يقوم بعملية ضد مخربي حزب الله - في أعقاب العملية الإرهابية, التي تم خلالها إطلاق رشقات قذائف كاتيوشا على مدن وقرى الشمال, قتل 8 من جنود جيش الدفاع واختطاف إيهود (اودي) غولدفاسير وإيلداد ريغيف. 

إن المسؤولية الشاملة عن هذه العملية ملقاة على عاتقي,  بصفتي رئيس مجلس الوزراء. وليس لدي أية نية ولا اطلب مقاسمة هذه المسؤولية مع أي أحد. فهذه مسؤولية مشتقة من وظيفة رئيس مجلس الوزراء في إسرائيل. 

هذا القرار الذي اتخذته حكومة إسرائيل والقاضي بعدم المرور مرور الكرام على ما جرى, ترك أصداءه وستدوي أصداؤه طويلا في عواصم العالم - القريبة منا والبعيدة عنا. إذ  أوضح بشكل قاطع لا لبس فيه,  أن دولة إسرائيل لن تحتمل أبدًا أي مساس بسيادتها, ولن تسكت على أي مس بمواطنيها. وأنها سترد وبقوة على كل عملية إرهابية, سواء جاءت من الشمال أو الجنوب, من الشرق أو من الغرب من أي مكان.  

سيدتي رئيسة الكنيست , 
سيداتي وسادتي أعضاء الكنيست, 

دخل هذا الصباح إلى حيز التنفيذ قرار الأمم المتحدة رقم 1701. هذا القرار ينطوي على سلسلة من الالتزامات, التي من شأنها أن تغير وبصورة جذرية الأوضاع على حدودنا الشمالية. 

في خطابي يوم 17 يوليو/ تموز 2006, عدة أيام بعد نشوب المعركة, قلت وانا أقتبس:  

" وفي لبنان, سوف نناضل من اجل تطبيق الشروط التي حددها المجتمع الدولي, قبل مدة وجيزة, وقد وجدت هذه الأمور تعبيرا قاطعا لها بالأمس فقط من خلال قرار مجموعة الدول الثماني الرائدة في العالم: 

-        إعادة الرهينتين إيهود (اودي) غولدفاسير و إيلداد ريغيف,
-        وقف تام لإطلاق النار, 
-        نشر الجيش اللبناني على جميع أراضي جنوب لبنان  
-        وإخراج حزب الله من المنطقة  تطبيقًا لقرار الأمم المتحدة رقم 1559." 

هذا القرار يشكل إنجازاً سياسيا بالنسبة لإسرائيل, بيد أن مغزاه في غاية الأهمية والحيوية بالنسبة لجميع دول العالم الحر, التي تحارب الإرهاب العالمي.    

فالمجتمع الدولي بأسره يشاطرنا التصور الداعي إلى تصفية دولة الإرهاب التي قامت داخل دولة لبنان. وقد اتخذ مجلس الأمن التابع للأمم المتحدة بالإجماع, وبتأييد الدول الـ 15 الأعضاء فيه, قراراً تاريخيا يوضح وجود طرفين فقط في الصراع ألا وهما إسرائيل ولبنان. ولم يعد هناك وضع تكون فيه دولة داخل دولة.
 ولم يعد هناك  وضع يتمتع فيه تنظيم إرهابي برعاية دولة. ولم تعد تكون هناك حالة يحق فيها لمنظمة إرهابية العمل من داخل لبنان, بصفتها الذراع الطويلة لمحور الشر الممتد من طهران وحتى دمشق,  تستغل لبنان في حالة ضعفه, وتحوله ومواطنيه وبنيته التحتية إلى أداة طيعة في حربها.  

أخيراً, تم تحديد العنوان الواحد والوحيد للتباحث والتداول على حدودنا الشمالية وهو حكومة لبنان السيادية. فهي من ستتحمل كامل المسؤولية عن كل أراضيها, والمجتمع الدولي كله ملتزم بذلك. 

سوف نواصل العمل من أجل إعادة الجنود المخطوفين إلى بيوتهم. سنقوم بذلك دون كلل وبجميع الوسائل والطرق المتوفرة لدينا, الجلية والخفية منها, كما نص على ذلك قرار مجلس الأمن أيضا. 

لقد قمت بتعيين عوفر ديكل, نائب رئيس جهاز المن العام سابقا, كممثل خاص عني لينسق ويعالج مسألة إعادة اودي... إيلداد  .. وجلعاد شاليت  إلى بيوتهم.  
بالأمس, خلال ساعات الصباح, وقبل جلسة مجلس الوزراء, التقيت عائلات المخطوفين وأطلعتهم بشان الاتفاق الذي تم التوصل إليه.

لعائلات غولدفاسير, ريغيف و شاليت أقول: لقد رأيت مدى ألمكم. قرأت الإحباط والترقب في نظرات بيني ريغيف وإخوانه. لقد رأيت الحزن في عيني كارنيت غولدفاسير وتعابير الألم على وجه أفيفا شاليت . قلبي وكل جوارحي معكم. وأنا اعلم بأننا جميعا, الكنيست كلها والشعب بأكمله معكم. لقد وعدتكم, وهذا ما سأفعله, بأن أقود شخصيا جميع التحركات, وأن أتدخل في جميع التفاصيل المتعلقة بإعادة أودي, إيلداد وجلعاد إلى بيوتهم. وبمشيئة  الرب سوف يعودون وسريعا.   

أؤمن أن تطبيق قرار الأمم المتحدة الجديد يخلق ظروفا أفضل لإعادتهم. وهناك التزام من المجتمع الدولي بأسره بهذه المسألة. 
ويجدر بنا في موضوع إعادة أبنائنا وكذلك في موضوع الإنجازات السياسية أن ننتظر قليلا وأن نحافظ على قدر من الارتياب, وعلى قدر من الحذر واليقظة.  

فاختبار القرار يكمن في التطبيق الدقيق لكل بند من بنوده. ونحن ننوي متابعة تطبيقه عن كثب. ولن نسكت في حالة خرقه, ونحتفظ لأنفسنا بحق الرد كما نرتأيه مناسبا. 

سيدتي رئيسة الكنيست,  
أعضاء الكنيست 

عمليات جيش الدفاع خلال الشهر الأخير, من الجو, البحر والبر - أدت إلى تغيير الميزان الاستراتيجي الإقليمي, قبل كل شيء إزاء منظمة حزب الله الإرهابية.  حيث ألحق جنود جيش الدفاع بهذه المنظمة الإجرامية إصابات وخسائر بالغة للغاية, لم تعرف أحجامها على الملأ بعد, ببنيتها العسكرية والتنظيمية, بقدراتها بعيدة المدى, بترسانة أسلحتها الهائلة التي بنتها وخزنتها طوال سنوات كثيرة, كذلك بثقة رجالها وقادتها بأنفسهم. 

إذ في كل معركة, وفي كل اشتباك مع مخربي حزب الله, كانت الغلبة لمقاتلي جيش الدفاع  وما من شك في ذلك.   

إن قادة هذه المنظمة الإرهابية لجأوا إلى مخابئهم, وهم مشغولون من هناك بنشر الأكاذيب وإخفاء الحقيقة بشأن الثمن الذي دفعوه هم ورجالهم. 

بهذا الشأن أريد أن أوضح وأقول: هؤلاء الأشخاص لا غفران ولا مسامحة لهم. سوف نواصل ملاحقتهم في كل مكان وفي كل زمان. هذا واجبنا الأخلاقي تجاه أنفسنا, ولا ننوي أن نعتذر أو أن نطلب الإذن من أحد من اجل ذلك. 

نحن أيضا تعرضنا لضربات مؤلمة, على صعيد الجبهة الداخلية وعلى صعيد الجبهة الحربية. لم نوهم أنفسنا حين خرجنا, ترغمنا الظروف, إلى هذه الحرب. ولم نوهم أحدا. قلنا ان قذائف سوف تسقط علينا, وأننا سنتعرض لضربات صاروخية وندفع ثمنا باهظا - ليس هناك ثمن أغلى منه - ألا وهو أرواح البشر.  

تحدثنا من منطلق الإحساس بالمسؤولية العميقة تجاه كل مواطن, على جبهة القتال وفي الجبهة الداخلية, وقد كنا نعرف, جميعا كنا نعرف, انه لا مناص من خوض هذه الحرب. والا كنا سنجد أنفسنا نواجه أخطارا أكبر وأعتى في المستقبل. 

أعضاء الكنيست, 
إني أسمع تلك الأصوات التي تعبر عن عدم الارتياح, وحتى خيبة الأمل. وكأنما آمالهم لم تتحقق بعد. أقول لهم ولجميعنا: أيها الرفاق, عليكم بالصبر ثم الصبر. 

إن حرب الحركة الصهيونية ضد الإرهاب, مثل حرب العالم الحر كله ضد الإرهاب, لم تبدأ اليوم, ولن تنتهي خلال المستقبل المنظور أيضاً.

فهذه حرب طويلة, صعبة ومعقدة, تحتاج إلى ضبط النفس, الإصرار, الوقفة القوية ورباطة الجأش. 
لقد رأينا جميعا ما أبدته الجبهة الداخلية الإسرائيلية من قوة, وقدرة صمود واصطبار, وهي قدرة فاجأت حتى أعداءنا.  

إن الأمة التي تريد الانتصار على إرهاب أصولي متعصب لا وازع  له, تحتاج إلى أعصاب من الفولاذ. ونحن أبناء الشعب الذي عاد إلى وطنه بعد ألفي سنة, لدينا هذه الأعصاب والقدرة على التحمل والصبر . ولذلك - سوف ننتصر! 

سادتي أعضاء الكنيست,

 كانت هناك عيوب وإخفاقات أيضا. وسنضطر إلي فحص أنفسنا على جميع الأصعدة. لكني أقول ومن هنا, قبل كل شيء الى جنود جيش الدفاع وقادته, إياكم وضعف العزيمة, فانتم أبطال شعب إسرائيل, وسوف تحصلون مني على كل الدعم والتأييد. 

لن نتردد عن فحص كل ما يحتاج الى فحص. لن نخفي ولن نموه. فهذا هو قلب روح المجتمع الديمقراطي. 
لكن لن نفعل ذلك للتشاجر وكيل الاتهامات. اذ لا نستطيع السماح لأنفسنا بذلك, بان نتخبط في جدالات جامحة وفي تبادل الاتهامات. لا نستطيع السماح لأنفسنا بذلك, لانه يجب أن نضمن أن تتم الأمور في المرة القادمة - وقد تكون هناك مرة قادمة -على نحو أفضل. وحتى لو ظنا بأننا قد استخلصنا العبر, فستكون هناك  أمور سيكون علينا إصلاحها في المرة القادمة أيضا. إذ هذه هي الحرب ايها السادة.  

سيدتي رئيسة الكنيست,  
أعضاء الكنيست, 

بودي استغلال هذه الفرصة كي أشكر رفاقي في الحكومة وبخاصة وزير الدفاع عمير بيرتس, ووزيرة الخارجية تسيبي ليفني على ادارتهما للأمور بصورة متزنة ومسؤولة. 
أريد أن أشكر ايضا أعضاء الكنيست, ومن جميع الكتل, الرفاق في المعارضة ورفاقي في الائتلاف, الخصوم والأصدقاء على حد سواء, الذين عرفوا كيف يحافظون على ضبط النفس في خضم عاصفة هذه المعركة.  
كما أريد القول للذين ما زلوا ينتقدون عملياتنا في العالم, يعظوننا أخلاقيا ويوجهون إلينا انتقادات لا أساس لها من الصحة:  

نحن لا ننوي الاعتذار...... دولة إسرائيل على حق !

أعضاء الكنيست,  
مواطني إسرائيل,

لقد بقي الاقتصاد الإسرائيلي مستقرا وقويا, رغم ثلاثين يوما من الحرب. ولدي كامل الثقة بالاقتصاد الإسرائيلي, بمنعته واستقراره.  وهذه الحرب تلزمنا باتخاذ سلسلة من القرارات بكل ما يتعلق بأجندة دولة إسرائيل خلال السنوات المقبلة.  

الحكومة برئاستي وأنا شخصيا, سوف نركز نشاطنا وهمتنا, مواردنا وقدراتنا, من أجل معالجة قضايا سكان الشمال, ومناطق الشمال.  
سوف نخصص جميع الموارد المطلوبة, في إطار خطة وطنية متعددة السنوات, ليعود الشمال ويكون مركز حياة مزدهرًا, يقوم على التعليم والعلم, على الصناعة والتطوير التكنولوجي, وعلى السياحة والثقافة. ويوم الأحد القادم, سوف يصادق مجلس الوزراء على مباديء خطة عمل سيطرحها وزير المالية على أساس عمل طاقم خاص من الخبراء تم تشكيلة خصيصا لأجل هذا الغرض, ويقوم بعمله منذ أيام كثيرة, ويوم الاحد الذي يليه, سوف نصادق على الخطط المفصلة, لنتمكن من النهوض بشمال البلاد وسكانه.   

لصالح هذه المهمة الوطنية سنحتاج الى جميع القوى, والى كل ما يتوفر لدينا من مواهب, إبداع, تكافل متبادل, تطوع وتجند غير مشروط,  وغيرها من الأمور التي أبداها المجتمع الإسرائيلي, بجميع طبقاته وأوساطه, خلال الشهر الأخير.  
هذه الروح - التي لا تفوقها روح حيوية وهمة من أجل إعادة الشمال الى ما كان عليه دوما, منطقة مزدهرة, ملؤها الابداع والعمل, تنعم بحياة طبيعية وهادئة - هي ردنا القاطع على أعدائنا.  

خلال ثلاثة آلاف سنة وجودنا كشعب  عرفنا الكثيرين من الأعداء الذين هبوا لإبادتنا. وبعون الرب  صمدنا في وجوههم وغلبناهم. وسوف نتغلب على ضائقات وآلام هذه الأيام أيضا - لنواصل بناء دولة إسرائيل بكل فخر واعتزاز.  

فنحن شعب لا يستسلم أبداً, ولا يعرف الانحناء أو الانكسار. 

شكرا جزيلا.*


----------



## Maya (19 أغسطس 2006)

*عندما يكون بلد في قبضة الإرهابيين ...​*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (19 أغسطس 2006)

*نصر جديد لحزب اللات  و عقبال كل يوم  نصر ألعّن من سابقه  نصر غير جغرافى  و لكن صمودى*





_جنود  جيش الدفاع الاسرائيلى فجر اليوم 
و هم يقضون لحظة مرح بعد تدمير معسكر
تدريب حزب اللات  المقام على ما كان مدرسة مسيحية _
_بقرية بوادى شمال مدينة بعلبلك السياحية فى شمال وسط 
القطاع الشرقى اللبنانى _​*منذ يومين فقط بدأت فلول قطعان ارهابيو المنظمة الارهابية حزب اللات الفارة من ميدان المعارك و المختبئة فى معسكرات اللاجئين الشيعة داخل الكنائس المسيحية و المدارس المسيحية بالاحياء المسيحية ببيروت فى التحرك سرا الى مدرسة  مسيحية  لها فناء عبارة عن قطعة  ارض شاسعة  مُسورة تمكن نصر اللات من وضع اليد عليها بالتعاون مع المخابرات السورية و الايرانية فى شمال شرق لبنان لتكون معسكرا لتدريب الارهابيين الحزب لاتيين مرة اخرى فى الوسط المسيحى للبنان بعد ان اضطروا بفعل القرار الدولى 1701 الى النزوح من جنوب شاطئ الليطانى بفعل الانتصار المظفر الذى حققوه على القوات الصهيونية المعادية للات و رسوله سيدنا الخضر 
غير ان دوريات المراقبة الاسرائيلية المستمرة وفقا للقرار الدولى 1701 الصادر كنتيجة للانتصار المظفر لحزب اللات على قوى البغى الصهيونية المعادية للات و سيدنا شعيب (( نص القرار على حظر التسليح على حزب اللات نهائيا و اعتبار ارسال سلاح لحزب اللات من قبل اى جهة جريمة ضد المجتمع الدولى كله و جعل من حق اسرائيل مراقبة اجواء و مياه لبنان للتاكد من تنفيذ هذا الحظر بل و جعل من واجبات  قوات اليونيفيل الدولية  التى سيكون جزءا منها بحريا و جويا  مساعدة اسرائيل فى تلك المراقبة )) كانت -تلك الدوريات- بالمرصاد لهذا التحرك الخطير
و فى فجر اليوم فوجئت قوات منظمة حزب اللات الرابضة فى ذلك المعسكر الارهابى الجديد فى وسط اراضى المسيحيين بطائرات هليوكوبتر كبيرة تنزل مجموعات من المقاتلين الاسرائيليين و دبابتين ثقيلتين  و جرافة هدم مدرعة  فى هذا الموقع حيث قام هؤلاء الجنود بتدمير عدد من مستودعات الصواريخ بالموقع و عدد من منشآت تسكين الجنود و فصول لتعليم الاسس النظرية للإرهاب  كانت قيد الانشاء و قاموا بمطاردة ارهابيو حزب اللات فى الاحراش بتلك المنطقة الزراعية و اعلنت وكالات الانباء مقتل اربعة من ارهابيو حزب اللات وجد الاهالى جثثهم فى الارحاش بينما  اصيب حوالى اربعين عنصر من حزب اللات  و لم يعلن الجيش الاسرائيلى بعد عن عددإرهابيو حزب اللات الذى قتلهم  و كل ما اعلنه الجيش الاسرائيلى هو ان ضابطا اسرائيليا قد  فقد حياته اثناء هذه المهمة  الناجحة التى قامت بها القوة الاسرائيلية  العالية الكفاءة 
و بعد قضاء اوقات مرحة  للراحة  بعد تحقيق القوة الاسرائيلية النصر فى تلك المعركة الجراحية الصغيرة جدا و لكن الصعبة جدا ركبت القوات الاسرائيلية  بدباباتها و جرافاتها  طائراتها مع اول ضوء للعودة الى الاراضى اللبنانية المحتلة بواسطة اسرائيل جنوب نهر الليطانى مصطحبة معها عينات من الصواريخ التى كانت موجودة فى الموقع الحزب لاتى 
و بمجرد فحص تلك الصواريخ فجر اليوم فوجئ خبراء جيش الدفاع الاسرائيلى انها ليست صواريخ "الخيبة - 1" ايرانية الصنع بل هى صواريخ مضادة للدبابات من طرازات روسية حديثة جدا روسية الصنع حتى لم تقم المصانع الروسية بعد بتزويد قطاعات الجيش الروسى مثل هذه الطرازات الروسية المطورة بعد 
و بمجرد وصول التقارير الى وزارة الخارجية الاسرائيلية سارعت وزيرة الخارجية الاسرائيلية ليفينى بإستدعاء السفير الروسى لدى اسرائيل لتسليمه شكوى رسمية ضد بلاده بسبب خرق بلاده حظر التسليح المفروض من قبل مجلس الامن ضد منظمات الارهاب الحزب لاتية 
وقال المستشار الاعلامي لرئيس الوزراء الاسرائيلى السيد :اسي شريف ان وفدا اسرائيليا رفيع المستوى من مخابراتيين و ديبلوماسيين سترأسه شخصية سياسية رفيعة المستوى قد تكون رئيس وزراء اسرائيل شخصيا ستتوجه هذا الاسبوع الى موسكو لبحث هذا التصرف الخطير من قبل موسكو تجاه اسرائيل الا ان الناطق الاعلامى الاسرائيلى لم يعلن عن من هم المسئولين الروس الذين سيستقبلون الوفد الاسرائيلى فى روسيا لبحث هذا التصرف الخطير و تقديم تفسير عنه 
و فى تصريح سريع لمحمد فنش وزير الطاقة اللبنانى التابع لحزب اللات قال ان من حق حزب اللات اقامة معسكرات تدريب ارهابييه فى اى مكان من لبنان بصرف النظر عن الطائفة التى ستكن المكان و قال ان جنود حزب اللات البواسل قد اشتبكوا بشجاعة مع القوة الاسرائيلية و اجبروها على الانسحاب فى نهاية الامر ؟؟؟(( ولماذا تبقى يا فنش و قد انهت مهمتها )) و قال فنش انه حتى الآن لم يقم حزب اللات بحصر عدد من قتلهم من جنود الصهاينة اعداء اللات و لكن المنطقة و الارحاش المحيطة بها مليئة بالدماء ؟؟ مما يدل على كثرة القتلى من الجيش الاسرائيلى؟؟؟(( طبعا لأن جنود حزب اللات دمهم نشف!!!)) وقال انه يهدى العمل الصهيونى للاطراف المسيحية فى لبنان الذين يطالبون بنزع سلاح حزب اللات ؟؟ و تساءل ماذا كان سيكون وضعهم لولا بسالة جنود حزب اللات فى الصمود لتلك القوة الصهيونية (( يا فينيش لقد جاءت تلك القوة لتخليص سكان المنطقة من معسكر حزب لاتى دخيل فى اراضيهم و قد اتمت القوات المهمة بنجاح فى وسط ترحيب من الاهالى)) و اكد فينيش ان هذه العملية بكل تاكيد ستغلق مناقشة ملف نزع سلاح حزب اللات ((إنت بتتلكك ؟؟؟ و على العموم حزب اللات يرفض منذ وقف اطلاق النار فى المكان ارسال وزيرية "طراد" و "فنش" الى اجتماعات مجلس الوزراء اللبنانى؟؟ اى حتى من قبل هذه العملية))
و الف مبروك لحزب اللات على هذا النصر المظفر الجديد*​


----------



## Maya (20 أغسطس 2006)

*<<< حديث شيعيات >>>
*********​*
*الشيعية الأولى : ما رأيك بحديث هذا المشرك إنسان غلبان ؟

الشيعية الثانية : أعوذ باللات من غضب اللات .... لن ترضى عنكي النصارى واليهود حتى تتبعي ملتهم ، أعوذ باللات كيف تصدقين كلام المشركين ؟ 

الشيعية الأولى : إذاً نحن انتصرنا وهزمنا قوى الاستكبار الصليبي والصهيونية العالمية كما قال سماحة  السيد حسن و سماحة السيد نجاد و بقية السماحات السادة .... ؟ 

الشيعية الثانية : بكل تأكيد ... انظري أمامك  و سترين  دليل الانتصار  .....*


----------



## Maya (20 أغسطس 2006)

*هل فعلاً انهزمت إسرائيل وإنتصر الإرهابيين ...... ؟؟!!!!*







*===============================​*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (20 أغسطس 2006)

*لا أرى لا أسمع لا اتكلم*



			
				Maya قال:
			
		

> *
> **الشيعية الثانية : بكل تأكيد ... انظري أمامك و سترين دليل الانتصار .....*


* و يا ترى   كيف ستنظر  أم المؤمنين الشيعية الثانية :ranting:  بينما هى و اختها الشيعية الاولى :ranting:  يرتديان  كسوة الكعبة على وجوههن؟؟؟؟:dance:*
*الاوقع ان تقول  لأختها ام المؤمنين الشيعية الاولى : اسمعى  أمامك  :dntknw: *
*لا و لا حتى إسمعى امامك فكسوة الكعبة تغطى اذنيها أيضا:a82: *
*آآآآآآآآآآآآه *
*الآن فهمت لماذا  تسود كل هذه القناعة بالانتصار المظفر لدى الشيعيات  *
*السبب هى كسوة الكعبة اللآتى تلبسهن على وجوههن فهن لا يسمعن و لا يرين *
*:ab8: :ab8: :ab8: :ab8: :ab8: :ab8: :ab8: *


----------



## Michael (20 أغسطس 2006)

سؤال جانبى بسيط 

دة بوشهم ولا بقفاهم المقمر عيش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Maya (20 أغسطس 2006)

*الشيعية الأولى : هل سمعت ما قاله ذلك المشرك غلبان ؟

الشيعية الثانية : أعوذ باللات من غضب اللات ألم أقل لك أن هؤلاء المشركين عقولهم على قدها يبدو أن غلبان لا يعرف عنا شيئاً ، ولا يعرف من نحن ......

الشيعية الأولى : ولكن كيف نقنعه ....

الشيعية الثانية : ليرى كيف نصلي أثناء حربنا مع الإمبريالية الصليبية  والصهيونية الكافرة  ، ليتأكد أننا نغطي آذاننا فقط وليس عيوننا  وبالتالي نحن نرى ( ما يريده سماحة السيد ) *ld: 




 
*صوت مجهول المصدر : أعوذ باللات من غضب اللات .. لاحظ تلك التي تصلي وهي تلبس بنطلون جينز من منتجات الكفار الصليبيين وبدعهم  ......*

:t31:​*===============​*
*===================== :dntknw:  =====================​*

*وبالمناسبة وفي معرض حرص أزلام نصر الله ونجاد وقنواتهم الإعلامية ومن يواليهم من قنوات الإرهاب  على التأكيد أن أولئك الشيعة صامدون ومستعدون لتقديم الشهداء وواقفين بالدور على أبواب جنة الحوريات وسط تهليل نسائهم  ، وفداء لنصر الله ونجاد والخميني ومشهد وقم والنجف وكربلاء... فما تفسيرهم لعلامات الفرح الغامر والزغاريد والتهليل لنيل  الشهادة  والظاهرة على أولئك المتشحات بالسواد الظاهرات في الصورة...*




*بأبيها أنت وأمها وابنها وجدها وجدتها وخالتها وزوجة عمها أنت يا نصر اللات يا حفيد رسول اللات ...*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (20 أغسطس 2006)

*أول مرة أعرف معنى كلمة غضب اللات .. فعلا اعوذ باللات من غضب اللات*




​*كلما دخلت فى سجال مع عنصر ارهابى محمدى أجده يصرخ فى وجهى بعد ان تعييه الالفاظ قائلا بحنق " إسمع يا مشرك  ان رغبتنا فى الموت تفوق رغبة المشركين امثالك فى الحياة "*
*كنت اتعجب بشدة عندما اسمع هذا الكلام *
*فسيجمون فرويد  مؤسس علم النفس يقول بأن غريزة حب البقاء غريزة اساسية من الغرائز الاساسية للانسان التى تسيطر على الانسان الطبيعى و لا يمكنه ان يتخلص من  سيطرتها عليه حتى و لو اجتهد على تغييرها  الا اذا فقد اتزانه العقلى *
*غير اننى أشهد الآن ان سيجمون فرويد هذا  الذى طالما آمنت بعبقريته هو رجل جاهل و غبى *
*فلو كان سيجمون فرويد شاهد هذه الوجوه العكرة لربط على بطنه حزاما ناسفا و فجر نفسه فورا *
*فحتى لو لم يدخل جنة النكاح فعلا الاقل  سيضمن انه سيبقى لفترة  طويلة لا يرى هذه الوجوه العكرة*
*أعتقد اننى لو شاهدت هذه الوجوه العكرة فإننى سوف افجر نفسى فورا  حتى  اضمن الا اراها ثانية لفترة طويييييييييلة*
*اول مرة افهم معنى كلمة *
*أعوذ باللات من غضب اللات *
*بالتأكيد غضب اللات هذا هو هذه الوجوه العكرة *
*ربما ان العذاب فى الجحيم لن يكون اكثر من اجبار   المجحومين على رؤية وجوه عكرة مثل تلك *​


----------



## Maya (21 أغسطس 2006)

*دولارات إيران وسوريا كثيرة أيها الشيعة ....

لكن هذه الدولارات هي ثمن لبنان وعلى حساب خرابه ....*


----------



## Maya (21 أغسطس 2006)

*إرهابي من حزب الله يعترف .....*




*الإرهابي حسين علي سليمان – إرهابي من حزب الله ​*
*-------------------------------​*
*1) خلال عمليات جيش الدفاع الإسرائيلي ضد العناصر الإرهابية من حزب الله ، وقع في الأسر حسين علي سليمان، 22 عاماً، وهو شيعي من حي برج البراجنة في بيروت. وقد كان الإرهابي الأسير ضالعاً في عملية خطف الجنديين من الجيش الإسرائيلي بتاريخ 12 تموز، وهي العملية التي أدت إلى المواجهة الحالية.

2) في اللقاء المصور الذي أجري مع الأسير تم طرح موضوعين أساسيين: 

ا) الضلوع المباشر لإيران في تأهيل إرهابيي "حزب الله". في المقابلة روى حسين سليمان عن التدريبات التي مر بها منذ أن تجند للمنظمة عندما كان عمره 16 عاماً . وقد اشتمل تأهيله الأساسي على التربية الدينية، دورة قتالية (استعمال السلاح، بما في ذلك إطلاق الصواريخ المضادة للدبابات، المتفجرات، الاتصالات والإسعافات الأولية) ودورة لضباط القطاعات. وأضاف حسين سليمان أنه تدرب في إيران مع 40- 50 عنصراً من إرهابيي "حزب الله". وقد تم الخروج إلى إيران من خلال المعبر الحدودي العسكري ما بين سوريا ولبنان، دونما ختم لجوازات السفر في سوريا أو إيران ، في محاولة لاخفاء خروجهم إلى إيران.

ب) ضلوعه في محاولات "حزب الله" خطف جنود من الجيش الإسرائيلي: 

1) بتاريخ 21 تشرين الثاني 2005، شارك حسين سليمان في محاولة لخطف جندي في قرية الغجر، وقد تم إحباط المحاولة من قبل الجيش الإسرائيلي . خلال العملية، قام بإطلاق عدد من الصواريخ المضادة للدبابات من طراز "باجوت" الروسية باتجاه الدبابات في موقع للجيش الإسرائيلي في جبل دوف من أجل منع وصول الإمدادات إلى قرية  الغجر.

2) بتاريخ 12 تموز 2006، شارك في خطف الجنديين إيهود غولدفاير وإيلداد ريغيف  قرب زرعيت. وفي هذه العملية كانت مهمته أيضاً إطلاق صواريخ مضادة للدبابات من طراز "باجوت" باتجاه الدبابات الإسرائيلية من أجل الحيلولة دون مطاردة الخاطفين. وقد ادعى حسين سليمان أنه لم يكن ضالعا في جميع تفاصيل عملية الخطف غير أنه عرفها بصورة عامة.*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (22 أغسطس 2006)

*أعوذ باللات من غضب اللات*

*



*​*


			
				السمردلي;56440 قال:
			
		


			سلام المسيح للجميع00!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**سلام المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟ أعوذ باللات من غضب اللات *
*طيب قول سلام سيدنا الخضر معكم*


			
				السمردلي;56440 قال:
			
		

> *اولا انا اعرف ان مداخلتي ستذهب فورا لمنتدى المحذوفات (سلة المهملات ) مثل اغلب سابقاتها*
> *0*


*الشيئ المناسب فى المكان المناسب*


			
				السمردلي;56440 قال:
			
		

> *لذلك اشكركم على على ديمقراطيتكم000!*
> *0*


*أعوذ باللات من غضب اللات ...............أعوذ باللات من غضب اللات *
*أكفرت يا " السمردلى 56440" و العياذ باللات *
*أتتكلم عن الديمقراطية التى هى كفرا و العياذ باللات اذ ان الديمقراطية هى كلمة اعجمية كافرة نصرانية تنصيرية يهودية صهيونية كافرة تنقسم الى مقطعين المقطع " demo" و يعنى الشعب و العياذ باللات و المقطع " cracy" و هى اداة نسب اسلوب او طريقة *
*و المعنى انها حكم الشعب لنفسه *
*و طبعا هذا كفر و العياذ باللات اذ أن الحاكمية للات و ليس للشعب عن السفاح النكاح السارق المارق السالب الحارق الناهب اللاهب الغازى الجازى زير النساء قاطع الطريقة إبن آمنة أنكح الخلق عليه النكاح و السفاح*
*إذ ان الحاكمية للات فى المحمدية و ليست للشعب *
*و بالتاتلى فبمجرد انك نطقت بلسانك كلمة و العياذ باللات " ديمقراطية " و العياذ باللات فقد*
*كفرت يا " سمردلى " و بئس لإسم الفسوق بعد الايمان و من ترك دينه فإقتلوه *
*لذلك فأنا اطالب كل الاخوة المحمديين الدخلاء على هذا المنتدى المسيحى و هم بالتاكيد ليسوا من شعب المنتدى ان ينفذوا شرع اللات فى اخيهم الذى كفر و العياذ باللات و لا حول و لا قوة الا باللات و الا غضب عليهم الحجر الاسود و صار ابيض *
*أعوذ باللات من غضب اللات غذرا رسول اللات لما فعل الكافرين عذرا رسول اللات لما فعل الكافرين عذرا رسول اللات لما فعل المستهزئين الذين هم بالديمقراطية و العياذ باللات هم ناطقين *


			
				السمردلي;56440 قال:
			
		

> *يا ريت تفهمونا الممنوع و المسموح00؟*


*الممنوع هى أن يدخل شخص محمدى عابد للحجر الاسود و السفاح النكاح السارق المارق السالب الحارق الناهب اللاهب الغازى الجازى زير النساء قاطع الطريقة إبن آمنة أنكح الخلق عليه النكاح و السفاح الى مكان مكتوب عليه بالخط العريض و بالاضواء الملونة الباهرة " منتدى الكنيسة العربية لمسيحيو الشرق الاوسط " اى ليس مكتوبا عليه " منتدى الارهاب اون لاين لمحمديو الشرق الاوسط" لمجرد ان يكلمنا عن وثنه الاسود و نبى الوثن الكذوب*


			
				السمردلي;56440 قال:
			
		

> *فنحن قبل كل شيء في منتدى يفترض أن يكون مسيحي !*


*غريب جدا انك تعرف ان هذا المكان هو كنيسة !!! و مع ذلك تصر على دخوله و حشر نفسك فى وسط اعضاؤه....... تصرف غريب حقا لقد كنت اظنك دخلته عن طريق الخطأ ظنا منك انه جنة الحور*
*هل تقوم بالغزو كما فعل اهلك ببلادى التى احتلوها احتلال استيطانيا عام 641 *
*و هل ستجمع الجزية من اعضاء المنتدى من مسيحيو الشرق الاوسط بعد نجاح الغزوة؟ إنطلاقا من قول الحجر الاسود "" قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنْ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ""*


			
				السمردلي;56440 قال:
			
		

> *اذا طالعتم الصحف العبريه ستعرفون ان اسرائيل قد هزمت!*


*أنا مثلا اطالع صحيفة هاآريتس الاسرائيلية يوميا (النسخة الانجليزية) و لم اقرأ منذ بداية معركة الارهابى نصر اللات فى 12يوليو2006 الى اليوم حرفا واحدا يقول ان اسرائيل قد هزمت؟؟؟؟؟*
*كيف تكون قد هزمت و قد زودت ارض اسرائيل بينما يكون المنتصر قد فر الى داخل الحفر البرميلية *


			
				السمردلي;56440 قال:
			
		

> *فعلا فأغلب من قتلتهم من الأطفال و المدنيين!*


*عدد من قتلوا من ارهابيو حزب اللات هو 585 فردا مسلحا و قد تم تسليم اسماءهم و رتبهم لمنظمة الصليب الاحمر بالفعل على رأسهم الفريق أول حسين الدوير الذى قتل داخل مكتب قيادته فى بنت جبيل بواسطة قوات برية اسرائيلية *
*زعمت الحكومة اللبنانية ان من قتلوا فى قانا هو 69 شخصا و لكن بالامس كانت جنازتهم فإذا بهم 39 فردا ؟ زعمت الحكومة اللبنانية ان عدد من مات من اللبنانيين فى الحرب هو اكثر من الفين بينما اكد بيان منظمة الصليب الاحمر انهم 961 فردا أى ان نسبة المدنيين فيهم حوالى 40% فقط *
*و هى نسبة عالية طبعا و لكنهم هم الذين اختاروا ان يجعلوا من حلوم ابناءهم و بناتهم درعا بشريا لحماتية صواريخ حزب اللات هو اختاروا جنة الحور و هم احرار فى اختياراتهم و لكن لا يجب ان يتباكى عليهم احد و هذا كان اختيارهم الحر *
*فالمرأة التى تاخذ ابنتها لمخزن سلاح تابع لحزب اللات فى قانا لتضعها نائمة فى احضان صاروخ كاتيوشا فهى ليست انسانة انها ارهابية قاتلة قتلت ابنتها لكى تأخذ جثتها بعد ذلك لتصورها كاميرات منارة الارهاب و الجزيرة المحمدية *
*


			
				السمردلي;56440 قال:
			
		


			000التحقيق جار مع المسؤولين الأسرئيليين00لماذا ؟ كمان سؤال ممنوع00!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**الآن فقط عرفت كيف انكم تنتصرون دائما فى كل معارككم *
*يوجد سببين *
*(1)أن انتصاراتكم غير جغارفية أى انها انتصارات فى معارك العزة و الكرامة فانتم تنتصرون فى معارك العزة بينما تشرب اسرائيل الساذجة المقلب و توسع اراضيها بينما هى خاسرة فى معركة العزة و الكرامة ؟؟ ماذا ستفيدها الارض بينما قد خسرت عزته و كرامتها *
*(2)إنكم تعتبرون ان سبب الهزيمة هو وجود تحقيقات و طبعا و بما ان الدول المحمدية كلها لا يستطيع احد ان يحقق من زعيما لان الزعيم هو اولى الامر خليفة رسول اللات و من خرج عنه فقد كفر و من ترك دينه فإقتلوه *
*لذلك تجد انه على مر هزائم العرب كلها لم تجرى لجنة تحقيق واحدة تحقيقا مع رئيس او قائد او زعيم لذلك فقد انتصر العرب فى كل حروزبهم بلا استثناء لانه لم يحققوا مع احد*
*و على ذلك فامريكا و اسرائيل و بريطانيا دول مدمنة على الهزائم ذلك انها تجرى تحقيقات قاسية بلجان يعينها البرلمان بعد كل انتصار لبحث ما اذا كان هناك تقصيرا هنا او هناك اخفاه عظم النصر المبين على الارض و ليس فى معركة الكرامة و العزة و الشعور و الروح المحمدية *
*انظر الى الشيعة فى لبنان بعد هزيمتهم فلا تجد كلمة لوم واحدة يوجهونها للارهابى نصر اللات على عملية الخازوق الصادق الذى غرزه فى لحومهم و لحوم بناتهم *
*بينما اسرائيل المنتصرة بعد كل انتصار تقيم لجان التحقيق الرسمية و تحقق مع كل العسكريين فى اداءهم فى المعركة و لا تترك احدا ينجو بتقصيرا مهما كانت حجم الانتصارات التى جلبها لدولة اسرائيل و حتى فى حرب 1967 كانت لجان التحقيق تلاحق كل من اشترك فى الحرب و هذه هى طبيعة الدولة التى تنتصر فالانتصار لا ياتى أبدا بالرقص على الدمار و الزعم بالنصر فى معركة الكرامة ؟؟؟ و معركة العزة و معركة الشعور و معركة الروح و بينما اسرائيل توسع الارض التى تسيطر عليها *
*و نجد التبريرات الكوميدية من نوعية ان اتصاراتنا غير جغرافية و ان جنودنا البواسل مدربين على عدم التمسك بالجغرافيا؟؟ فهم يمسكون اعصابهم فقط *


			
				السمردلي;56440 قال:
			
		

> *حاولت ان لا أعود لهذا ألمنتدى0000والان0000أودعكم 0*


*فى ألف سلامة و مع خالص تمنياتنا بالسعادة بعيدا عن منتدانا و مع خالص امنياتنا القلبية لك بالنجاح و التفوق فى منتديات المحمدية اون لاين عند حضرة سيدنا رسول اللت *


			
				السمردلي;56440 قال:
			
		

> *انا حقيقة لا أكره شيء00كما أكره ألحرب00وبرأيي كل من يحارب هو خاسر00دائما 0*


*أعوذ باللات من غضب اللات أنك تكفر ثانية و ثالثة و رابعة *
*أتقصد ان رسول اللات كان خاسرا دائما و هو الذى قتل عدد لا يحصى من البشر بسيفه البتار و هو الذى نهب عدد لا يحصى القوافل و هو الذى قاد جيوشا عرمرمة *
*عذرا رسول اللات لما يقوله السمردلى عذرا رسول اللات لما يقوله السمردلى عذرا رسول اللات لما يقوله السمردلى عذرا رسول اللات لما يقوله السمردلى عذرا رسول اللات لما يقوله السمردلى *
*


			
				السمردلي;56440 قال:
			
		


			نصر الله الذي تسبونه00لم يطالب الا بباقي الأرض اللبنانية المحتله00
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**هل كانت مزارع شبعا يوما جزءا من الاراضى البنانية حتى قبل قيام دولة اسرائيل ؟؟*
*الاجابة لا *
*هل طالبت لبنان يوما سوريا بالانسحاب من مزارع شبعا عندما سيطرت عليها منذ عام 1923 حتى عام 1967؟؟؟؟ *
*الاجابة لا *
*عندما طالبت الامم المتحدة لبنان بتقديم اسانيده على ادعاؤه الكاذب بالسيادة على مزارع شبعا هل قدمت لبنان اى اسانيد ؟؟؟*
*الاجابة لا *
*عندما طلب الامين العام للامم المتحدة كوفى انان من لبنان توقيع مذكرة تفاهم بينها و بين سوريا تعترف فيها سوريا بلبنانية مزارع شبعا حتى يكون لديه اى سند يطالب به اسرائيل بالانسحاب من مزارع شبعا هل استطاعت لبنان تقديم مثل هذه المذكرة البسيطة؟؟؟*
*الاجابة لا *
*هل هناك اجماع لبنانى على لبنانية مذارع شبعا ؟؟؟*
*الاجابة لا فوليد جنبلاط الوزير الاسبق فى الحكومة اللبنانية و زعيم دروز لبنان قالها صراحة فى الفضائية اللبنانية الحكومية أن مزارع شبعها ليست ارضا لبنانية و لم تكن يوما ارضا لبنانية حتى قبل قيام دولة اسرائيل *
*نصر اللات لا تنحصر ادعاءاته بالسيادة على مزارع شبعا بل لقد زود مطالبه فقرر رفعها الى تلال كفر شوفا الاسرائيلية ثم الى ما اسماه بالقرى الحدودية السبعة و منها مدينة كريات شمونة التى كان يقصفها .... كما انه فى لحظات تجليه يطالب بقتل اليهود و القاء جثثهم فى البحر و ان سلاح حزب اللات سيظل قائما الى ان يحرر فلس طين من البحر المتوسط و حتى نهر الاردن و بحيرة طبرية؟؟؟*
*هل لو ادعى نصر اللات ان نيويورك جزء من جنوب مدينة بعلبك فهل يجب على امريكا الانسحاب فورا من نيويورك؟؟*
*لا فالحدود الدولية هناك لها ادارة فى الامم المتحدة هى ادارة المساحة و ترسيم الحدود هو هى التى تحدد ذلك و ليس نصر اللات و قد شهدت تلك الادارة فى تقريرها لمجلس الامن عام 2000 أن اسرائيل قد اتمت نهائيا الانسحاب من كافة الاراضى اللبنانية و ليس للبنان عليها شيئ و قامت برسمك خط ازرق بين الدولتين جميع الاراضى شماله هى اراضى لبنانية و لا توجد اى اراضى لبنانية جنوب هذا الخط*
*هل الحكومة اللبنانية تطالب بإنسحاب اسرائيل من مزارع شبعا ؟؟*
*الاجابة لا *
*الحكومة اللبنانية خوفا من حزب اللات تطالب فقط بوضعها تحت انتداب منظمة الامم المتحدة الى ان يتمكن اللبنانيين فى المستقبل القريب انشاء اللات عام 4507 او عام 7911 توقيع اتفاقية من سوريا تعترف فيها سوريا بلبنانية مزارع شبعا و عند ذلك ستطالب لبنان من الامم المتحدة بضم تلك المزارع للبنان ؟*
*


			
				السمردلي;56440 قال:
			
		


			اسرى الحروب السابقه 197800أحدهم سمير القنطار00!0
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**قبل تلك الحرب التى بدأها نصر اللات و اسماها الوعد الصادق او قل الخازوق الصادق فى 12 يوليو 2006 لم يكن هناك اى اسير لبنانى فى السجون الاسرئيلية *
*فالاسير هو من يستسلم فى المعارك الحربية لقوات خصمه فى ارض المعركة *
*و قد سلمت اسرائيل آخر الاسرى اللبنانيين الذين لديها و كانوا ثلاثة على راسهم الشيخ الديرانى ابن عم نصر اللات الى الصليب الاحمر قبل ستة سنوات فى تبادل اسرى*

*يزعم حزب اللات ان هناك اثنين من الاسرى اللبنانيين لا يزالان بحوزة اسرائيل منهم العنصر الارهابى سمير القنطار *
*غير ان سمير القنطار و زمليه ليسا اسيرى حرب فهما مجرمين جنائيين دخلا اراضى دولة اسرائيل و ارتكبا جرائم ارهابية فيها ضد القطاع المدنى الاسرائيلى و حوكما محاكمة جنائية عادية و هما سجينين جنائيين و ليسا اسرى حرب و عقوبة السجن مدى الحياة تنفذ فيهما و وفقا لتلك العقوبة يحق لهما التقدم بألتماس بالعفو عنهم لرئيس دولة اسرائيل بعد مرور خمسة و عشرين سنة على حبسهما *
*و ساعتها لا اظن انه سيوافق على التماسهما و على العموم هما مطلوبين لدول اخرى منها فرنسا و بلجيكا لاتهامهما فى تهم خطف رهائن غربيين من لبنان و العديد من الدول و المطالبة بفدية عبارة عن سلاح غربى متطور يقدم لايران *
*


			
				السمردلي;56440 قال:
			
		


			لعن الله الحروب 000هل هذه شتيمه لأحد00لا أظن 0
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**نعم هى شتيمة لحضرة سيدنا رسول اللات و لسيدنا ابوبكر الصديق و سيدنا الخضر و سيدنا دراز و سيدنا شعيب و سيدنا ادريس و سيدنا صالح و لناقة سيدنا صالح و لسيدنا نصر اللات نفسه*
*عذرا رسول اللات و هى شتيمة لكل ارهابى محمدى*
:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:​


----------



## My Rock (22 أغسطس 2006)

مداخلاتكم رائعة و مليئة بالمعلومات القيمة و انا لم استطع التعلق منذ البداية بسبب انشغالي في النقل و لم اعلق على المداخلات القديمة حرصا على مسار الموضوع

لك احب ان الف النظر الى شئ لاحضناه كلنا وهو الاعلام العربي وعلى رأسه قناة الجزيرة التي ارادة نقل الصورة بأن حزب اللات هو المنتصر و انه متصدي للجيش الاسرائيلي و لا يستطيع الجيش التقدم لمسافة خمسين متر من حدود اسرائيل الشمالية داخل جنوب لبنان

كنت متابع تعطية الاحداث بأهتمام الى اتت فترة الصمت للقنوات العربية الاعلامية اذ بدأت  بعدم التكلم عن مدى توغل الجيش الاسرائيلي في جنوب لبنان و حينها بدأت اشعر بكذبهم, فالجيش الاسرائيلي وصل حدود النهر الليطاني  و خفت اصوات ان حزب الله ما زال يحارب في الخطوط الامامية في جنوب لبنان...

فعلا اشعر بالاسف لهذه الامة التي تسمع الاخبار بالمقلوب الشقلوب...
تفكرني قناة الجزيرة بتاريخ محمد الحربي و كيف نقلت... فعندما ينهزم يرمي السبب على محاربيه و اذا فاز صار الها!

لا فرق, اذ لو دمر حزب اللات دباب اصبح نصر اللات الها, و اذا دمر مركز للارهابيين اصبح يقول ان اسرائيل تملك اقوى سلاح جوي و لا نستطيع مواجهته!

لا اعلن الا تشاؤمي تجاه هذا الاعلان و هذه الامة


----------



## قلم حر (23 أغسطس 2006)

سلام المسيح
الى السيد انسان غلبان00
اولا : أنت مش غلبان 00دا أنا أللي غلبان00!
ثانيا : لعلمك انا مسيحي00اذا كان عندك وقت00ياريت تقرأ باقي مشاركاتي00من فضلك و بكل احترام صادق00و ستتأكد من كلامي 0
سيدي العزيز
أنا كنت اسأل بعض من الأسئله00اذا كنت خرجت عن حدود اللياقه و الأدب نبهني أرجوك 0
أنا لي أقرباء كثر في لبنان00أغلبهم من زحله00أخبرونا عما رأو 00هم و أصدقائهم00من أهوال هذه الحرب , التي لم تنفع أحدا (برأيي ) 0
أسألك بكل صدق00ألم تقرأ تقرير ألأمم ألمتحده عن قانا 96 ! ؟
عندما تم قصف ملجأ للأمم المتحده , يأوي مدنيين لبنانيين  0
أما عن مزارع شبعا00انت قلت أنها لبنانيه00و لن أتناقش معك في تاريخ احتلالها من قبل سوريه00على حد معلوماتي00في اواخر الخمسينات00على فكره أعرف شخص لبناني  يملك أرض فيها  0
بألنسبه لسمير القنطار و رفاقه00انت أضفت لمعلوماتي شيئا جديدا00سأبحث أكثر في هذا الموضوع00و اذا كان عندك معلومات تفصيليه ياريت تبعثها لي00و اذا ما في مش مشكله00مشكور على الحالتين 0
ارجو ان لا يكون لأختلافنا في ألرأي00حتى الان 00سببا للكراهيه أو ألعداوه000فالنقاش ان لم يزيد في المعلومات000يقويها و يرتبها00
عندي طلب خاص اذا سمحت00رسالتي السابقه قد تم مسحها00نبهني اين أخطأت بكل موضوعيه00أذا كان عندك وقت طبعا 0
أشكرك على ألرد 00وان كان قاسي و فيه اتهامات لي أرفضها 00بس اللي ما يعرفك يجهلك 0
ليكن سلام المسيح معنا دائما 0


----------



## Maya (23 أغسطس 2006)

*إرهاب إيران وجذور تدخلها في لبنان 


1. بدأ التدخل العسكري الإيراني في الساحة اللبنانية أولا بإرسال قوة إيرانية مؤلفة من حوالي 2500 جندي من أفراد القوات البرية التابعة لحرس الثورة ، والتي وصلت إلى سوريا (1982) لمساعدتها في المواجهة مع دولة  إسرائيل خلال عملية "سلامة الجليل". 
و رغم إقدام السوريين على منع الإيرانيين من المشاركة في القتال فعلا وإعادة العديد من أفراد القوة الإيرانية إلى إيران، فبقي العديد منهم (1000- 1500 عنصر) في معسكر بالبقاع اللبناني حيث ثبّتوا أقدامهم في مراكز سكنية شيعية وإنتشروا بيسن الإرهابيين الشيعة . وقامت القوة ببناء بنية تحتية عسكرية ولُوجِيستية دائمة في معسكر الشيخ عبد الله في بعلبك ( والذي استولت عليه  من الجيش اللبناني) ومعسكر الزبداني في سوريا ( منطقة شمالي شرقي دمشق). كما تمت إقامة مقرات قيادة للاستخبارات الميدانية والعملياتية في بعلبك وبيروت و زحلة و مشغرة ( بجنوب البقاع اللبناني).


2. انعكس أبرز إنجاز إرهابي  للإيرانيين في لبنان في نجاحهم في جمع كافة الفئات الشيعية المتشتتة تحت "مظلة" واحدة أطلِق عليها اسم ( حزب الله ) ، علمًا بأن هذه الفئات كانت تعمل حتى ذلك الحين في أطر عائلية واعتمادًا على ولاء ميلشيات إرهابية  محلية كانت تعارض التواجد الإسرائيلي في لبنان. ونجح الإيرانيون كذلك بدمج رؤيا الثورة الإسلامية المتطرفة الإرهابية  لدى نشطاء هذه المنظمة، إلى جانب دمج العقيدة القتالية والرؤيا العملياتية لحراس الثورة الإيرانية.


========================​
مساعدة "حراس الثورة" لحزب الله خلال السنوات القليلة الماضية وفي المعركة الحالية:

1 - بذلت إيران قصارى جهدها خلال الأزمة الحالية لتأكيد دعمها الأخلاقي لحزب الله بصفته يقف على خط المواجهة في النضال التاريخي مع دولة إسرائيل  ومع الولايات المتحدة. وفي الوقت نفسه بذلت إيران جهودًا جبارة لنفي أي ضلوع عسكري لها في الأزمة، رغم كونها ضالعة فيه من قمة الرأس حتى أخمص القدمين. 

2 - كانت قوة "القدس" وهي وحدة خاصة من "حراس الثورة" الإيرانية تقود هذا التدخل الإيراني. إن قوة "القدس" التي يقودها ( قاسم سليماني ) مسؤولة عن النشاط الإرهابي  الإيراني وإصدار تعليمات إلى عناصر إرهابية في مختلف أنحاء العالم. وأصبح لبنان أحد أهم المراكز لنشاط قوة "القدس". 

3 - تُعتبر قوة حراس الثورة الإيرانية العاملة في لبنان "رأس الحَربة" الإيرانية في الإرهاب  ضد إسرائيل. وتُطبق هذه القوة رؤيا النظام الإيراني التي تًعتبر لبنان "موقعًا أماميًا" وفي إطار ذلك تحتضن حزب الله وتُطوّر قدراته الإستراتيجية كوسيلة لمواجهة إسرائيل والتسبب في تآكلها في طريق إبادتها كما طالب الإرهابي المجرم محمود أحمدي نجاد  . 

4 - قامت قوة "حراس الثورة" طيلة سنوات عديدة بتعزيز قدرات "حزب الله" العسكرية وحوّلت إليه أكثر من 100 مليون دولار سنويًا. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك زوّدت إيران المنظمة بوسائل قتالية متنوعة استخدم "حزب الله" بعضها خلال الأزمة الراهنة وفقًا لما كان يرتئيه. كان استخدام بعض هذه الأسلحة يستلزم إذنًا من إيران مثل صواريخ C-802. وبالتحديد تشمل هذه الأسلحة:

أ. صاروخ ( أرض - أرض ) بعيد المدى من طراز "زلزال" قادر على إصابة أهداف على مسافة 125-250 كيلومترًا (وفقًا لطراز الصاروخ).

ب. صاروخ أرض بحر من طراز C-802 

ت. صاروخ ( أرض - أرض ) من طراز "فجر 3" (القادر على إصابة أهداف على مسافة 43 كيلومترًا) وصاروخ ( أرض - أرض ) بعيد المدى من طراز "فجر 5" (القادر على إصابة أهداف على مسافة 75 كيلومترًا). الطائرة الصغيرة بدون طيّار من نوع "أبابيل" الإيرانية الصنع (التي كانت قد قامت بعدة طلعات في المجال الجوي الإسرائيلي في تشرين الثاني نوفمبر 2004 وفي نيسان إبريل 2005 وخلال النزاع الأخير).

ث. طائرات شراعية.

ج. صواريخ ذات رؤوس حربية مطوّرة من طراز "فلاق" (240 ميلمترًا) قادرة على إصابة أهداف محصّنة.
ح. صواريخ مطوّرة مضادّة للدروع من صنع إيران (طوفان، رعد )

خ. صواريخ مضادة للطيران من طراز SA-7 (1-QW) و SA- 14.
د. قاذفات ومنصات لإطلاق الصواريخ، مدافع وصواريخ مضادة للطيران ذات العيارات المختلفة. 
ذ. عتاد ووسائل قتالية لعمليات الكوماندو البحري.


إن الإيرانيين قاموا بوجه الخصوص خلال المعركة الحالية في لبنان: 


أ. تزويد "حزب الله" بمعلومات استخبارية عن إسرائيل.
ب. تقديم المساعدة التكنولوجية والعملياتية الخاصة باستخدام الوسائل القتالية. وتأتي هذه المساعدة استكمالا لنشاطات التدريب والإرشاد التي تجري في معسكرات مخصصة لذلك في إيران بشكل منتظم، تُستخدم خلالها قواعد حراس الثورة الإيرانية ومنشآتهم في مختلف أنحاء إيران. وهناك معسكران رئيسيان تستخدمهما قوة "القدس" لتأهيل وتدريب نشطاء أجانب هما معسكر "الإمام علي" في طهران ومعسكر بهونار الواقع في كرج شمالي طهران. وقال مخربان من حزب الله ألقى جيش الدفاع القبض عليهما خلال المعركة لدى التحقيق معهما،أنهما تدربا لدى نشطاء حراس الثورة في معسكرات التدريب في كرج. وقال أحد المخربَيْن كذلك أن قائد عملية التدريب بالصواريخ المضادة للطيران والتي كان يشارك فيها عام 99، كان مسؤولا إيرانيًا كبيرًا في مجال التدريب.
وهناك تدريبات متنوّعة مثل مناورات تجري على الأراضي الإيرانية وتدريبات على استخدام صواريخ مضادة للدروع  وإطلاق صواريخ أرض جو. وجرت تدريبات خاصة لوحدات حزب الله المسؤولة عن الوسائل القتالية الإستراتيجية- صواريخ ذات قدرة على إصابة أهداف تتجاوز مسافتها 75 كيلومترًا و100 كيلومتر وطائرات صغيرة بدون طيّار. وفي هذا الإطار من الجدير بالذكر أن حرّاس الثورة الإيرانية ساعدوا "حزب الله" مؤخرا في إطلاق الطائرة الصغيرة بدون طيار (الإيرانية الصنع) في تشرين الثاني نوفمبر 2004.
ت. مواصلة جهود التسلّح لحزب الله وتعزيزه- قام الإيرانيون خلال السنوات القليلة الماضية بنقل معظم العتاد إلى "حزب الله" جوًا ومن خلال استغلال فرص مختلفة مثل الرحلات الجوية التي كانت تحمل مساعدات إنسانية لمنكوبي الزلزال في مدينة بام- بجنوب شرق إيران (كانون الأول ديسمبر 2003- كانون الثاني يناير 2004)،حيث استغلّت قوة "القدس" طائرات الشحن الإيرانية والسورية  (والتي قامت بـ 9 رحلات جوية على الأقل) والتي كانت تحمل مساعدات إنسانية لمنكوبي الزلزال لنقل عتاد ووسائل قتالية بكميات ضخمة إلى "حزب الله". ووفقًا لتقديراتنا فإن جزءًا من المحاولات لنقل وسائل قتالية خلال الأزمة الراهنة فشل بسبب نشاطات جيش الدفاع. وعلى كل حال، فإن مخزونات الأسلحة التي تزوّدت المنظمة بها خلال السنوات القليلة الماضية منحتها قدرة على العمل لفترة طويلة. وخلال الأحداث، اعترف عدد من المسؤولين الإيرانيين الكبار الذين كُلّفوا بمهامّ مختلفة في سوريا ولبنان اعترفوا علنًا بأن إيران كانت قد زوّدت "حزب الله" بوسائل قتالية متنوّعة بما في ذلك صواريخ بعيدة المدى تهدّد عمق الأراضي الإسرائيلية.


في السياق الأوسع، منذ انسحاب جيش الدفاع من لبنان عام 2000، ركّزت قوة "حراس الثورة" مساعيها في لبنان على تحسين قدرات حزب الله وتعزيزه وتحويله إلى منظمة "شبه عسكرية"، وفي الوقت نفسه جعله مستعدًا لسيناريوهات تصعيد الأوضاع على الحدود الشمالية. وفي هذا الإطار قدّم ضباط حراس الثورة النصائح للمنظمة وقاموا بجولات في المنطقة بما في ذلك منطقة الجنوب اللبناني بمحاذاة الحدود مع إسرائيل. ويُعد مثالا على ذلك ما قاله أحد مخربي "حزب الله" الذي ألقي القبض عليه خلال القتال في لبنان من أنه عندما كان يقوم بحراسة موقع في جنوب لبنان قبل حوالي عام ونصف عامٍ، زار الموقع مسؤولان إيرانيان برفقة ضابطين من "حزب الله". وأضاف هذا المخرب أن احد هاذين المسؤولين  هو من حراس الثورة ويُدعى محمود وأنه كان قد تعرّف عليه خلال تدرّبه على استخدام صواريخ مضادة للطيران في إيران .*


----------



## Maya (23 أغسطس 2006)

*مقتطفات من شهادات للبنانيين يروون ما جرى بينهم وبين حزب الله وطريقة استغلال المدنيين كدروع بشرية وستار لتنفيذ الاعتداءات ضد إسرائيل وفرض منهج الحزب بالقوة على المواطنين ....

=============================
-------------​
(1) - نيويورك تايمز 28 - 7 - 2006: 

مسيحيون فروا من لبنان ينددون بحزب الله : 
بالنسبة لبعض المسيحيين الذين نجوا من هذه القافلة، فان ما أرادوا التحدث عنه ليس حرمانهم فقط، بل أرادوا التحدث عن محنتهم على أيدي حزب الله - وهم على النقيض من الشيعة، الذين يشكلون الأغلبية الساحقة من سكان جنوب لبنان ويؤيدون المليشيا تأييدا واسعاً 
"جاء حزب الله إلى قلابة عين إبل ليطلق الصواريخ ..... إنهم يطلقون (الصواريخ) من بين بيوتنا." .... قال فياض حنا عمار وهو شاب مسيحي، مشيراً إلى قريته. 
وأضاف قائلاً : "رجاء... اكتب ذلك في صحيفتك". 

اعتبر العديد من المسيحيين من ( رميش ) و ( عين ابل ) أن أساليب حزب الله القتالية تشكل انتهاكا بقدر الضربات الإسرائيلية. وأفاد فياض حنا عمار بأن مقاتلي حزب الله جاؤوا في مجموعات من اثنين أو ثلاثة إلى عين إبل التي تبعد أقل من ميل واحد عن بنت جبيل، التي كانت مسرحا لمعظم عمليات القتال. وقد كانوا يستخدمونها قاعدة لإطلاق الصواريخ، كما قال، فرد الإسرائيليون بإطلاق النار على هذه المواقع. 

وقالت امرأة .... رفضت الإفصاح عن اسمها، لأنها موظفة حكومية وتخشى القصاص، بان عناصر حزب الله ( قتلوا رجلاً ) حاول مغادرة بنت جبيل .: "هذا هو ما يحدث، لكن لا يريد أحد قوله خوفاً من حزب الله " ..... كما قالت. 
يطلق حزب الله الصواريخ من قرية عين إبل منذ اليوم الأول وهو مختبئ وراء مساكن أناس أبرياء وحتى وراء كنائس . لا يسمح لأحد بمجادلة مسلحي حزب الله الذين لا يتورعون عن( إطلاق النار ) ... وقد سمعت عن أكثر من حادث إطلاق نار شمل شباناً من القرية ومن حزب الله. 

=================

(2) بلس ستريت جورنال . 27 - 7 - 2006 : 

حصار ماري : 
موقع قرية ماري يوفر للمليشيا نظرة تشرف وبشكل ممتاز على مدينة كريات شمونة الإسرائيلية (وعلى المطلة الأقرب والأصغر) وإيجاد سبيل للعمل من هناك من شأنه أن يعطي حزب الله غطاء مدنياً أكبر لإطلاق صواريخ الكاتيوشا. 

يفيد السكان الذين هربوا مؤخراً من ماري، عن وجود وضع دامي ويائس في القرية. وقد قام السكان الدروز الذين لا يشعرون بأي انتماء لحزب الله، بمقاومة محاولات حزب الله الدخول إلى القرية. 
ومن اجل التوضيح، أود أن اكرر قول ما سبق وقلته: حاول حزب الله دخول قرية ماري ليس للدفاع عنها بوجه المعتدين، وإنما لتتمكن عناصره من اطلاق الصواريخ من القرية باتجاه إسرائيل. وكان قصد حزب الله من ذلك جلب رد إسرائيلي انتقامي على القرية الدرزية ، يعيث الدمار فيها أو يلحق أضراراً فادحة بها ويسبب مزيدا من المعاناة للمدنيين فيها. 

===============

(3) - كندا ناشيونال بوست، 5 - 8 - 2006 

ارض حزب الله : 
قاد الجراح مجموعة من الصحافيين لاطلاعهم على ما تبقي من مشفاه في صور: أنقاض مشوهة، جدران متصدعة، وسطح اخترقته قذيفة إسرائيلية. "انظروا إلى ما فعلوه بهذا المكان"، قال الدكتور فؤاد فتاح وهو يهز رأسه. ولماذا استهدف الإسرائيليون مشفاي؟! 
لقد وجد الجواب المحتمل على ذلك التساؤل بعد بضع ساعات في حقل مجاور. إذ تم العثور على بقايا قاذفة صواريخ محترقة مخبأة بين الحشائش الطويلة. وتمت مواجهته بالدليل. اعترف الدكتور مفتاح بأن مشفاه يمكن أن يكون قد استُخدم كموقع تطلق منه الصواريخ على إسرائيل. وتساءل "أي خيار لدينا؟" يتوجب أن نرد من مكان ما، كما قال وهو يدق الأرض بقدمه "هذه أرض حزب الله". 

===============

(4) - مجلة نيويوركر، 8.7.2006 

معركة لبنان بقلم جون لي أندرسن..: 
جاءني شاب، وعندما أصبحنا على مسمع من بعضنا البعض، قال بأن حزب الله احتفظ بقنابل في قبو (الطابق السفلي) المسجد, إلا أن شاحنة قامت بنقل تلك الذخائر قبل يومين. وكان ذلك معروفاً للجميع في صيدا كما قال، وتوقع الجميع أن يتم ضرب المسجد، وعندما تجمع النازحون من الجنوبالبارحة، على ساحاته، تم إنذارهم بضرورة الابتعاد عن المكان. 

"الكل يريد وضع حد لنظام حزب الله هذا، لكن لا يستطيع أحد أن يتفوه بأي شيء"، قال الشاب. وأبلغني انه زار الولايات المتحدة. 
"انني أعرف الناس هناك، أعرف ماذا يأكلون وكيف يعيشون ويفكرون وليس لدينا أي شيء كهذا. نتمنى أن نعيش كما يعيشون، بدون كل هذا"... 

ولوح بيده نحو المسجد الخرب - "عادة، هذا ما يفعلونه". 
كما عبر عن أمله في أن يكون النجاح حليف الإسرائيليين. وعندما انضم إلينا لبناني آخر، توقف عن الكلام. وقبل أن نفترق، سألته إن كان مسيحياً، فأدهشه السؤال وقال لي : " كلا !!! .... أنا مسلم سني"!! .

================

(5) - صحيفة هيرالد صن :

في وادي شحرور لم يختلف الوضع كثيرا ، "جاء عناصر من حزب الله متخفين بلباس مدني وقاموا باطلاق صواريخ الكاتيوشا من تحت مبنى سكني ،ما هي الا دقائق قليلة حتى جاءت طائرة حربية اسرائيلية وقصفت المكان الذي ادى الى مقتل شخصين مدنيين..."  يقول احد الشهود لصحيفة (الهيرارلد صن Herald Sun)  التي سبق ونشرت صورا تظهر عناصر حزب الله يطلقون الصواريخ بزي مدني.

 كما سبق وُعمم  بيان موقع من قبل "شباب المنطقة الحدودية" وجهوا نداء من خلاله  بعد ان حوصروا "17 يوما" ليس لانهم غير قادرين على الرحيل بل" لاننا منعنا من قبل عناصر الحزب الذي اطلق النار على بعض الاهالي عندما حاولوا النجاة بارواحهم على اثر المناشير التي رمتها اسرائيل تطالب باخلاء قرانا (لا نريد ذكر المكان والزمان خوفا من الانتقام  ) ولم يحرك الاعلام اللبناني المسخر للظلم والتعتيم ساكناً وفق ما جاء في النداء.*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (28 أغسطس 2006)

Maya قال:


> مقتطفات من شهادات للبنانيين يروون ما جرى بينهم وبين حزب الله وطريقة استغلال المدنيين كدروع بشرية وستار لتنفيذ الاعتداءات ضد إسرائيل وفرض منهج الحزب بالقوة على المواطنين ....*(1) - نيويورك تايمز 28 - 7 - 2006:
> مسيحيون فروا من لبنان ينددون بحزب الله :
> بالنسبة لبعض المسيحيين الذين نجوا من هذه القافلة، فان ما أرادوا التحدث عنه ليس حرمانهم فقط، بل أرادوا التحدث عن محنتهم على أيدي حزب الله - وهم على النقيض من الشيعة، الذين يشكلون الأغلبية الساحقة من سكان جنوب لبنان ويؤيدون المليشيا تأييدا واسعاً
> "جاء حزب الله إلى قلابة عين إبل ليطلق الصواريخ ..... إنهم يطلقون (الصواريخ) من بين بيوتنا." .... قال فياض حنا عمار وهو شاب مسيحي، مشيراً إلى قريته.
> ...


* الاخت فى الرب الاستاذة الفاضلة / مايا*
*هذه المداخلة هى حقيقة من اجمل مداخلاتك الغنية لانها  تعبر بصدق عن  آلام و معناة جماعة من البشر  ليس لهم من يسأل عنه*
*ان من يشاهد القنوات العربية  يحس ان لبنان هو حزب اللات  و ان لبنان هو شيعة و ان لبنان هو قطعة من طهران*
*للاسف الشديد  كم بكى البطريرك المارونى مار بطرس صفير على  على مرجعيون و اساءة قوات حزب اللات  الارهابية لاهلها المساكين و تساءل  مرارا بصوت عالى و على مرأى و مسمع من العالم " هل مرجعيون محمدية ؟؟؟؟؟ لماذا تصر المقاومة المحمدية الا تقاوم سوى من مرجعيون؟؟؟" لماذا لا تقاوم من صور و صيدا لماذا لا تقاوم  الا من مدينة مسيحية   حتى تتخذ من المسيحيين درعا بشريا لقواتك ؟؟*
*من قتل امين الهندى ؟؟؟ من خطف عشرات المخطوفين من الصحفيين اللبنانيين المسيحيين *
*من هم اصابع المخابرات  الايرانية التى قتلت الحريرى و التى قتلت جورج حاوى و سمير قصير و  الصحفى اللبنانى رقم  واحد جبران توينى ؟؟؟و من  هم اصابع دمشق التى  حاولت قتل مى شدياق *
*و لماذا تبحث سوريا عن من ينفذ  ارهابها فى لبنان و لديها حزب اللات  فهو قوة اقوى من الحكم اللبنانى فجهازه القضائى اقوى من الجهاز القضائى اللبنانى و شرطته  اقوى من الشرطة اللبنانية و مخابراته اضخم من المخابرات اللبنانية و  جهازه الاقتصادى اقوى من الجهاز الاقتصادى اللبنانى و بنيته الاساسية اقوى من البنية الاساسية اللبنانية  و عدد الموظفين الاداريين فقط فى  دولة حزب اللات اكبر من عدد الموظفين لدى الجهاز الادارى الكامل للدولة اللبنانية *
*كل هذا لم يعد له وجود الآن و مع ذلك كثيرين غير قادرين على فهم الفائدة الرهيبة التى جنتها لبنان و مسيحيو لبنان من هذه الحرب ؟؟*
*بهذه الحرب صنعت اسرائيل لبنان من العدم  بفضل مئة انسان اسرائيلى ضحوا بحياتهم  فى هذه الحرب اصبح هناك لبنان  و لم يكن قبل ان يضحوا بحياتهم يوجد غير الجمهورية المحمدية الحزب لاتية*
* الكثيرين من مسيحيو لبنان قوم بسطاء لا يفهمون مقدار الفائدة التى سيجتنونها و كل ما يفكرون فيه فقط الموسم السياحى الذى ضاع*
*فهل كان لسياحتهم مستقبل فى ظل دولة ترى ان وجه المرآة عورة؟؟؟*
*هذه الدولة التى ترى ان وجه  المرأة عورة  قد زالت الىن و بدات فى التوارى و كل ما تراه منها هو حلاوة الروح و محاولات يائسة من احباب رسول اللات فى فرنسا  و على رأسهم حبيب رسول اللات  الديجولى جاك شيراك لتمكين حزب اللات من  اعادة التسلح*
*لقد وعد حزب اللات بإثنى عشر الف دولار لكل عائلة منزلها تهدم و لكن  لم يتم ضرف الا اقل من الف دولار ؟؟*
*و كنت قد تساءلت من اين سيحضر حزب اللات المال الذى يعد به اتباعه و  ايرن جائعة تتضور رغم ارتفاع سعر البترول بفضل كثافة النسل فى دولة لا يوجد بها متعة غير تنفيذ اوامر رسول اللات بالنكاح   و بسبب  ضخامة تكاليف القنبلة الذرية المحمدية  التى ستتسبب فى زوال حكم الملالى من ايران و عودة  ايران للحرية كما تسببت القنبلة الذرية المحمدية فى باكستانفى انهيار دولة نواز و ارتماء مشرف فى احضان الولايات المتحدة و انقلابه على ذاته  180 درجة كاملة *
* ان اسرائيل قد انتصرت بكل تاكيد فى تلك الحرب و لكن من جنى  مكاسب الحرب تلك دون عناء هى دولة لبنان التى اصبح لها وجود بفضل تلك الحرب *
*لقد حارب مسيحيو لبنان كثيرا من اجل وجودهم و لكن للاسف لم يستطيعوا ان يحققوا لانفسهم شيئا و لكن مئة جندى اسرائيلى ضحوا بحياتهم و حققو لمسيحيو لبنان الدولة الآمنة المحايدة  المنفتحة المتحررة التى حاربوا لاجلها*
*ان وجود لبنان كدولة حقيقية بفضل تلك الحرب و بفضل الفكر الاستراتيجى الاسرائيلى  قد لا يكون بعد ظاهرا للكثيرين فى وسط طبول الانتصار غير الجغرافى الذى حققه نصر اللات داخل حفرته البرميلية *
*و لكن  هى شهور و سيرى كل ذى عينين  اذا كان هناك لبنان ام لا *


----------



## Maya (31 أغسطس 2006)

*لغة واحدة يفهمها الإرهابيون*

*لعل التاريخ يعيد نفسه أخي العزيز إنسان غلبان  فما أقرب الأمس لهذه الأيام فبالأمس كانت إسرائيل خير سند للمرحوم بشير جميل والجماعات المسيحية المسلحة  في وقفتهم الشجاعة للحفاظ على لبنان حر مستقل بعيد عن هيمنة الأنظمة المستبدة ومنظمات الإرهاب التي تهدده وتجعل منه بدلاً من بلد الجمال والسلام قاعدة  للإرهاب والإجرام والقتل وساحة لحروب الآخرين إليه ..

أما اليوم فلبنان يشهد انهيار الحكم الشيعي المسلح وإرهاب الطائفة وهيمنتها على القرار اللبناني بقوة السلاح أو البلطجة والجميع يذكر تهديد نصر الشيطان عندما قال : من يمد يده ليسحب سلاح حزب الله فإنه سيسحب روحه ....
وكانت تلك رسالة واضحة لكل لبناني وطني شريف يريد بلده حراً لبنانياً 100 % بلا وصاية ولا انتداب ولا هيمنة .....  ولا حكم مخابرات ولا ( دولة داخل دولة  ) .... بدون ميلشيات وفصائل تتكلم باسم الحكومة وتنصب نفسها حاكمة لمناطق لبنانية لا تسمح فيها حتى للجيش وللسلطة الوطنية بالاقتراب..

نعم إسرائيل كانت المساهم الأكبر في حماية مسيحيي لبان من بطش الإرهابيين وعملاء دول محور الشر الذي ساهموا بجر الحروب والويلات على لبنان بهدف أسلمة البلد وطرد مسيحيه من موارنة وروم أرثوذكس وبقية الكنائس الأخرى ليصبح كما أرادوه بلداً محمدياً و ضلع من الهلال الشيعي الذي أراده الملالي و رأس الفاشية المحمدية في العالم الحديث أحمدي نجاد ومن يدور في فلكه ...

من يتصور لبنان بدون موارنته ؟ من يتصور لبنان من غير سكانه الأصليين ؟ من يتخيل لبنان من دون مواطنيه الشرفاء الأوفياء الذي ساهموا ببنائه وتطويره وجعله عن جدارة يستحق لقب سويسرا الشرق لكن كان ذلك لفترة قصيرة لأن تحول إلى  ما يشبه ( أفغانستان الشرق الأوسط ) والذنب ليس ذنب الموارنة ولا المسيحيين بل أولئك الإرهابيين المجرمين من عرفات إلى نصر الله  الذين جروا حروب الآخرين إلى لبنان وجعلوا هذا البلد يدفع الثمن غالياً  ويعاني من كل شيء ..

إسرائيل لا تريد أن تحتل لبنان ؟ وجميعنا ضد وجود أي جندي إسرائيلي على تراب لبنان المستقل ، وكنا جميعنا نريد أن تحل الأمور سليماً دون حروب ودون إراقة دماء .. لكن ..

مضت ست سنوات منذ تنفيذ إسرائيل لقرار مجلس الأمن وخروجها من آخر شبر من الأراضي اللبنانية وإيفائها بجميع التزاماتها أمام الأمم المتحدة والشرعية الدولية ، لكن ماذا فعل لبنان ؟

إن الحرب الأخيرة أثبتت ما فعل لبنان ... !! فبدلاً من إعادة اعمار  الجنوب واستثماره وبسط سلطة الدولة عليه ... تم  السماح بتهريب آلاف الصواريخ والرصاص والقنابل والقذائف المضادة للدروع لا بل حتى  طائرات التجسس دون طيار ومنصات الصواريخ ووصولها إلى حزب الله ، وترك الجنوب اللبناني في قبضة حزب الله ليعبث به كما يشاء ويحوله لأكبر قاعدة للإرهاب في الشرق الأوسط ونصب منصات الصواريخ وبنى أوكار  ومخازن لسلاحه وجحور لمحاربيه الذين لم يترددوا في إطلاق  النار والصواريخ على المدنيين الإسرائيليين من بين المدنيين اللبنانين المساكين ومن وراء الكنائس  والمستشفيات والمباني السكنية ..

ست سنوات لبنان الرسمي لم يفعل شيء ومن يدري ما كان سيحصل لو لم تقم الحرب في هذا العام 2006 واستمر التراخي الحكومي اللبناني أو لنقل العجز والخوف من السلاح الشيعي الجاهز في أي لحظة لسحب روح من يمد يده على سلاح المقدس والمبارك من المهدي المنتظر ...

أخيراً  أتمنى أن  تعود المكانة الرائعة لأخوتنا الموارنة في لبنانهم بعد القضاء على التسلط الشيعي وسلاحه وصواريخه وشعارات الخميني ونجاد و يا حسين ، وأن يعود مسيحيو لبنان كما عرفناهم جميعاً بناة للبنان وحماة للبنانيته و مارونيته قبل أي شيء ودروع حقيقية لأي تدخل وفرض احتلال مجاور بحجة الاخوة والعلاقة المميزة  ، وأملنا أن نسمع الصوت المسيحي اللبناني الحر الذي يحاول إعلام الشيعة و المحمديين إخفاءه وتصويره على أنه نسخة عن مواقف ( المقاومة للحرية ) إن جاز التعبير التي يقودها حسن نصر الله ، يجب أن ينتهي ذلك ويجب أن نرى الصوت الماروني الحر يعلو دون قيد أو تهديد أو تخويف أو اتهام بالعمالة والخيانة والارتهان لصالح الإمبريالية والصهيونية العالمية والوكالة اليهودية العالمية..

والمضحك في  قضية لبنان  هو أسلوب التفكير لدى أولئك الشيعة والمرتبطين والأذناب   حيث أن  العمالة والولاء لسوريا وإيران هي بطولة وشجاعة وكرامة وعروبة بينما طلب العون من الغرب والمجتمع الدولي ورموز الحرية في العالم ذلك خيانة وعمالة وارتماء في أحضان الغرب  وخدمة لمصالح الإمبريالية والصهيونية  ...

 إنه تبرير أفعال  الذات ورفض نفس التبرير للآخر ... لكن لا غرابة في ذلك مع أناس  يرون أنك متى اختلفت معهم في الدين أو التفكير أو النظرة أو حتى الرأي الشخصي فيحق لهم  قتلك... 

 فبأي طريقة يجب أن يتم التعامل  مع هؤلاء الأشباه البشر وأشباه الحضارة أو ( اللا حضارة )  وبأي لغة تتفاهم معهم وتتواصل ؟...
إن أي لغة لن تجدي نفعاً معهم .....  أما إسرائيل فقد  أدركت لغة أولئك الإرهابيين وهي وحدها من تجيد الحديث إليهم ..*


----------



## Maya (31 أغسطس 2006)

*الجالية اللبنانية في إسرائيل*

* أخي العزيز إنسان غلبان ...

بما أننا نتحدث عن مسيحيو لبنان وما لعبوه من أدوار هامة في الدفاع عن لبنان الماروني المسيحي لا بد أن نذكر من أهم هؤلاء القسم الأكبر من جيش لبنان الجنوبي بقيادة الجنرال " أنطوان لحد " والذي كان ضباطه جميعاً من المسيحيين والذين تحالفوا مع دولة إسرائيل وشاركوا مع جيش الدفاع في حربه ضد منظمات عرفات الإرهابية وضد الاحتلال السوري ...

وأنا كما وعدتك من قبل بأن أبحث عن موقع الجالية اللبنانية في إسرائيل وهم كما تعرف ممن فضلوا الإقامة في إسرائيل على الوقوع في قبضة حكومات الأذناب والخضوع أو السفر إلى بلد آخر ، ورغم إقامتهم في إسرائيل وتفاعلهم الممتاز مع المجتمع الإسرائيلي ونيلهم كافة الحقوق نتيجة وفائهم وإخلاصهم لدولة إسرائيل .. إلا أن قلوبهم دائماً وأبداً مع لبنان الحر المستقل البعيد عن الهيمنة والإرهاب والاحتلال الشقيق ....

الموقع الرسمي للجالية اللبنانية في إسرائيل هو :

http://www.lebaneseinisrael.com​
وهو موقع متجدد ينقل آخر التطورات وآخر النشطات والفعاليات للجالية اللبنانية في إسرائيل وهناك أيضاً صفحات خاصة بالصور ومنتدى وأمور أخرى ستتعرف عليها بزيارة الموقع *


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (4 سبتمبر 2006)

Maya قال:


> *http://www.lebaneseinisrael.com*


*أختى  فى الرب الفاضلة  / maya*
*لا اعرف كيف اشكرك على  هذه الهدية الرائعة فهذا الموقع به اخبار  حدثت للتو و لا  يوجد اى موقع اخبارى بعد على علم بها  *
*اشكرك مرة اخرى على هذه الهدية  كما اشكر القائمين على الموقع*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (20 سبتمبر 2006)

*مهرجان الانتصار الإلهى*






سيدنا الخضر يقوم بتحميل سيارات الركام لالقاءها على اتواستراد الاوزاعى


 
*أصبحت الصحافة العربية المحمدية عامة و الصحافة المصرية خاصة هذه الايام اكثر اهتياجا فى تحليلاتها التى تحاول ان تصور هزيمة حزب اللات (الغالبون بقيادة سيدنا المهدى المنتظر فى حفرته البرميلية) الى انتصارا ظافر *
*كما اصبحت تلك الصحافة المحمدية المتطرفة اكثر هستيرية و اكثر عدوانية تجاه اى رأى يشكك من بعيد قبل ان يكون من قريب فى البطولات التى قامت بها ناقة سيدنا صالح *
*و بالرغم من ان مشاهد اجتماعات التسليم و التسلم التى تحدث بين قيادات القوة الايطالية فى جنوب لبنان و بين قيادات القوة اللبنانية الحكومية التى وصلت بفضل هزيمة حزب اللات لاول مرة منذ عام 1969 الى المناطق اللبنانية التى كان يحتلها الفلس طينيين و عملاء سوريا و بين القوات الاسرائيلية التى تحتل اراضى لبنانية كنتيجة لعملية الخازوق الخارق من ناحية اخرى*
*هذه المشاهد التى نراها فى الفضائيات تصرخ قائلة " كاذب كاذب كاذب كاذب كاذب " فى وجه كل صحفى محمدى كلمنا عن انتصارات حزب اللات الغير جغرافية و عن قلبه لقوانين الحرب داخل الحفر البرميلية و عن الجامعات العالمية التى تدرس للآن انتصارات حزب اللات فى الحفر البرميلية و عن حصول سيدنا الخضر على درجة الدكتوراة فى صناعة البرميل من جامعة "بوابير الجاز نعمر" بالسويد *
*فى هذه الاثناء ظهر السيد نصر اللات فى حديث للصحافة اللبنانية هو الاول من نوعه منذ ان دخل فى البرميل بحمد اللات و اغلقت عليه اسرائيل الغطاء و قامت لحامه بالقصدير جيدا و تم وضع البرميل فى اكبر مزبلة بلبنان*
*فى البداية تحدث الصحفى اللبنانى الذى اجرى المقابلة المتلفزة الصحفية عن الطريقة التى تم القبض عليه من قبل رجال المنظمة الارهابية ليقوموا بعصب عينيه بعصابة سوداء و يتم الزج به داخل سيارة لا يعرف كنهها لتصعد و تهبط و تسير بطريقة اللف و الدوران ليجد نفسه ملقى فى حجرة تحت الارض حيث نزل سلم طويل بعد الخروج من السيارة و بعد رفع العصابة عن عينيه يفاجا بنصر اللات جالسا داخل نفس الحجرة *
*اول سؤال ساله الصحفى لنصر اللات كان : هل تعرف اين أنت ؟؟؟؟*
*فرد نصر اللات بإستسلام ؟ : علمى علمك ؟؟؟؟؟ الشباب (يقصد ارهابيوا منظمته) يأخذوننى و يقومون باللف بى مليون لفة من مكان اقامتى الى مكان اجراء المقابلات الصحفية بحيث اتوه و لا اعرف اين نحن ؟؟؟*
*يقولها نصر اللات و كانه يريد ان يقول لنا الآن انه مغلوب على امره فى المنظمة و انه ليس هو الذى يجب ان يحاسب على جرائمها؟؟*
*ان نصر اللات بعد هزيمته الاخيرة اصبح يذكرنى اكثر فاكثر بالارهابى احمد ياسين قبل تنظيف كوكب الارض من لحمه الوسخ المحمول فوق كرسى متحرك فقد كان ذلك الارهاغبى يتكلم كثيرال عن اكذوبة الجناح العسكرى و الجناح السياسى لمنظمته الارهابية حتى ينجوا هو من العقاب بإعتىتباره جناح سياسى لقد كان الرجل متصلب فى شرايين مخه الغبى حتى انه كان متصورا بانه هناك على وجه الارض من هو قابل للخديعة بتلك الاكذوبة*
*يبدوا ان قلب نصر اللات قد اصبح خائفا من ان ساعة الحقيقة قد ازفت و هى آزفة لا محالة*
*الآن نصر اللات يسعى و لا من مجيب الى الصحفيين و قنوات التليفزيون و قد احس ان مكانته كإرهابى دولى قد تضعضعت بإختباؤه داخل حفرته البرميلية*
*دافع نصر اللات فى مقابلته الصحفية التليفزيونية عن قرار الاختباء داخل حفرة برميلية قائلا ان سابقه موسوى كان يرفض الاختباء و كان هذا عدم مسئولية منه حيث اصطادته طائرة اسرائيلية بصاروخ و هو يتنزه بسيارته المرسيدس السوداء الفاهرة الالمانية الصنع بينما كان ينزه طفله الرضيع الذى كان قد استنكحه لتوه من أصغر منكوحاته على شاطى البحر *
*و طبعا لان الصنديد البرميلى حفيد رسول اللات نصر اللات ليس كسابقه فنصر اللات ارهابى فذ يندر ان يجود الزمان بمثيله لذلك فقد وافق على مضض على مطالبات النقاد و الجماهير بالبقاء داخل الحفرة البرميلية على عكس سابقه الذى كان ارهابى عادى و اقل من عادى لذلك لم يهتم النقاد و الجماهير بإبقاؤه داخل حفرة برميلية او حتى بطرمان مخلل او بلاص مش *
*المهم يا نصر اللات هو انك مزعور ايها المنتصر الصنديد و من الواضح ان الثقة بينك و بين سيدنا الخضر موجه صواريخ الخيبة الموجهة الهيا مقطوعة و الا لوثقت بغن سيدنا الخضر سيسقط اى طائرة اسرائيلية تحاول قصفك؟؟؟*
*أعلن نصر اللات فى مقابلته التليفزيونية الصحفية السالف ذكرها ان الشباب (يقصد ارهابيو منظمته ) يريدون ان يٌفرحوا الشعب المحمدى ببعض الاحتفالات تماما مثل الاحتفالات التى اعقبت انسحاب اسرائيل من جنوب لبنان عام 2000؟؟ و ان هذه الاحتفالات ستكون يوم الجمعة ان شاء سيدنا المهدى المنتظر*
*خلى الشباب يفرح *
*منذ ان اعلن نصر اللات بموعد الاحتفالات الرائعة التى يطالبه الشباب بها و قوات حزب اللات القت من ايديها صواريخ الكاتيوشا ( التى استولت عليها قوات الجيش اللبنانى عنوة من منظمة حزب اللات الارهابية بعد ان ضبطت 70 مخزن سلاح مكدس بصورايخ الكاتيوشا و الخيبة فى جنوب لبنان ؟؟ و صادرت ما بهم بعد اشتباكات و العهدة على السنيورة فى ذلك) **اصبح المقاتلون الحزب لاتيين الاشاوس يمسكون بمقشات و مكانس و يسيرون وسط ركام الضاحية الجنوبية (عاصمة الارهاب المحمدى المدمرة) ليكنسوا الركام حتى لا يكون التناقض كبير بين مزاعم الانتصار فى الخطب الرنانة التى ستلقى فى المهرجان و بين حقائق الهزيمة الماثلة فى الدمار الذى لحق بعاصمة الارهاب المحمدى *
*السيارات الضخمة تسير من الضاحية الجنوبية الى اوتوستراد الاوزاعى لتلقى الركام المحمدى فى قارعة الطريق لتعود الى عاصمة الارهاب للتحمل بركام محمدى جديد *
*منعا للتشكيك و حبكا لتهمة الشرك و الكفر و الضلال على كل اهل الشرك و الضلال من امثالى من الزنادقة الملاعين الذين يفضحون كل يوم اكذوبة انتصار سيدنا الخضر فى معركته ضد الحضارة الانسانية *
*أسمى نصر اللات مهرجانه المزمع اقامته ب *​ 
*"الإنتصار الإلهى"*​ 
*كناسوا حزب اللات الذين كانوا ارهابيون ابطال عاجزون حتى الآن عن ازالة آثار الهزيمة الساحقة الطاحنة من مكان المهرجان الإلهى الذى ربما يتم احضار الحجر الاسود شخصيا ليحضره و يطوف حوله المنتصرون افواجا *
*غير ان الكارثة الماثلة امام امكانية عقد المهرجان العظيم ليست كامنة فى تمكن كناسوا حزب اللات (ارهابييه السابقين بعد ان اخذت الامم المتحدة منهم الصواريخ و منحتهم مقشات خشبية مكانها) فى ازالة اثار الهزيمة بالسرعة المطلوبة من عدمه *
*بل المشكلة فى ان نصر اللات يرفض مغادرة برميله مهما ضغط عليه الشباب (ارهابيوا منظمته) يصر نصر اللات على انه لن يغادر البرميل الا اذا حصل على تطمينات علنية من ايهود اولميرت رئيس وزراء اسرائيل شخصيا بعدم المساس بخليفة رسول اللات و حفيده المحبب الحبوب نصر اللات اذا ما بارح برميله *
*المشكلة الحقيقة ان جاك شيراك الذى نقل اليه سعد الحريرى رجاء نبيه برى بالتوسل لأيهود اولميرت بعدم قصف مؤخرة نصر اللات بقنبلة ذكية اذا ما غادر برميله الإلهى لم يستطع ان يحصل على اى ضمانات من ايهود اولميرت كما ان علاقات جاك شيراك بالامريكيين سيئة جدا بحيث لن يستطيع حبيب رسول اللات جاك شيراك ان يستخدم الامريكيين للضغط على اسرائيل لتقديم الضمانات لمؤخرة حفيد رسول اللات بعدم اختراقها باى من القنابل الذكية سعد الحريرى الذى نقل رجاء نبيه برى الى جاك شيراك تزال مشاركة صرح العنصر الارهابى المجرم حسين رحال الناطق الصحفى بإسم المنظمة الارهابية و رئيس الادارة الاعلامية للمدمرة للمنظمة اللارهابية لوكالة أنباء احباب رسول اللات الديجوليين المسماه بفرانس بريس : "نحن في صدد تهيئة الضاحية الجنوبية الباسلة لمهرجان الانتصار الالهى على اسرائيل الذى سيكون اعجازا من حيث الضخامة و المقاعد والأجهزة الصوتية و ادوات التصوير و اضاءات الليزر " غير انه اضاف بحزن بليغ : "لا نستطيع تأكيد حضور السيد ( يقصد الارهابى نصر اللات حبيب رسول اللات) من عدمه الا بعد وصول ضمانات كافية بعدم استغلال فرصة خروجه للقاء الجماهير المحتفلة بالانتصار الظافر ليتم انهاء حياته"*
*و من المعروف تاريخيا ان آخر ظهور علنى لنصر اللات خارج حفرته البرميلية كان يوم 12 يوليو بعد عملية الخازوق الخارق مباشرة و قبل الرد الاسرائيلى عليها حيث كلمنا عن ان اسرائيل لن ترد لأن عملية الوعد الصادق او الخازوق الخارق لمؤخرة حبيب رسول اللات هى عملية محدودة *​ 
*بينما اخطرت حركات فتح الانتفاضة و فتح المجلس الثورى و فتح القيادة العامة و فتح عباس و حماس المحمدية و الجهاد المحمدى و عصبة الانصار المحمدية التابعة لتنظيم قاعدة الجهاد المحمدى منتسبيهم من الفلس طينيين المستوطنين فى لبنان بالمشاركة بكثافة هائلة فى المهرجان حتى يتم تغطية انصراف اللبنانيين عن مهرجان النصر الالهى ( و هم ادرى الناس بكارثية الهزيمة الالهية التى منيوا بها ) خاصة و ان الحدود السورية مغلقة فلن يتم نقل مئات الآلاف من البشر بسيارات الجيش السورى الى مهرجانات حزب اللات كما كان يحدث فى المهرجانات السابقة*
*بينما اعلن الناطق الرسمى بإسم جيش الدفاع الاسرائيلى برفض اى رجاء جاءها من اطراف دولية عديدة بوقف الطلعات الجوية الاسرائيلية على لبنان يوم مهرجان الانتصار الالهى ؟؟ و اكد الناطق عدم توقف الغارات و الطلعات الجوية الرقابية عن التحليق في الأجواء اللبنانية و أن هذه الطائرات لن تتوانى عن استهداف اى هدف على الارض تتاكد انه يشكل خطورة على دولة اسرائيل *
*و كان التصريح الاسرائيلى القاطع للناطق بإسم جيش الدفاع الاسرائيلى قد اضفى تأكيدا فى الشارع اللبنانى بان نصر اللات لن يحضر مؤتمر الانتصار الالهى لانه طبعا لا يثق فى قدرات الهه المنتصر **
بينما حاولت الآلة الاعلامية المحمدية فى لبنان التغطية على انكسار النفس و الهزيمة التى يحس بها انصار حزب اللات و هم يرون الههم نصر اللات مختبئ فى برميل و يرفض الخروج منه الا اذا طمانته اسرائيل ( المنهزمة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
بأنه سيكون فى امان و هو يشتمها فى مهرجان الانتصار الالهى ؟؟؟؟
فبدأت الآلة الدعائية الحزب لاتية حرب شعواء تدعى ان نصر اللات لم يطلب اى عهد أمان من اولميرت و انه اذا لم يحضر المؤتمر فإن هذا سيكون لانه ليس له مزاج للحضور و ليس لانه خائف . لأنه يعلم ان اسرائيل مزعورة من حزب اللات الذى انتصر عليها انتصارا ظافرا لا قبله انتصار و لا بعده انتصار 
و أن اسرائيل تعلم جيدا ان حزب اللات سيذيقها علقة ساخنة اسخن من العلقة التى تدمر فيها لبنان الدمار الاخير هذا اذا قامت بنسف مؤخرة نصر اللات بالقنابل الذكية اذا خرج من برميله 
و قال ارهابيوا حزب اللات بان اى مساس بمؤخرة نصر اللات سيكون عملا جنونيا قد يتسبب فى ازالة دولة اسرائيل من الوجود اصلا 
و قالت الآلة الاعلامية المدحورة لحزب اللات ان حزب اللات سيقصف مفاعل ديمونة النووى اذا تم المساس بمؤخرة حزب اللات 
[[تعقيب بسيط منى: أولا مفاعل ديمونه يبعد عن ما قبل نصر الليطانى بمسافة تفوق بمئات الكيلومترات مدى الصواريخ التكتيكية التى تطير منخفضة و بالتالى لا تلتقطها الرادارات مثل صواريخ الخيبة و الكاتيوشا و ابو صفيحة و ابو كوز و ابو كنكة
و بالتالى فلو افترضنا صحة الاساطير عن امتلاك حزب اللات لصواريخ اسكود فمن المستحيل ضرب اسرائيل بأن صواريخ بعيدة او متوسطة المدى ذلك لانها سيتم اسقاطها بصواريخ الحيتس الاسرائيلية و باتريوت الامريكية التى بالفعل تستطيع بمنتهى الكفاءة القيام بهذه المهمة
ثانيا لو افترضنا ان حزب اللات يمتكل القدرة على تخطى شبكات الحيتس و الباتريوت المتخصصة فى الصواريخ المتوسطة و البعيدة المدى فان لبنان سيزال من الوجود نهائيا بفعل الغبار النووى الناتج عن ضرب مفاعل ديمونة؟؟؟؟ و سيكون المعنى هو انه لمجدرد تفجير مؤخرة مواطن لبنانى يتم ازالة لبنان كله من الوجود و لا نعتقد ان سادة حزب اللات سيتخذون هذا القرار الا اذا وجدوا مكانا يذهبون اليه جميها بعيدا عن لبنان فقادة حزب اللات ليسوا استشهاديين معتقدين فعلا انهم سينكحون مارلين مونروه فى جنه النكاح خاصة و هم يعيشون فى جنة نكاح حقيقية على الارض الان عرفى و سنة و مسيار و وهبتك نفسى و انكحتك فرجى و كله على كله و اما تشوفه قوله ]]
إن غدا لناظره قريب و لنرى هل سيجر} خليفة رسول اللات على فعلها و الخروج يوم الجمعة من برميله الحبيب *​


----------



## Maya (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*تمر نصر الله*

*يحمل تمر رمضان الأكثر جودة والأغلى سعراً في أسواق القاهرة هذه السنة اسم "تمر حسن نصرالله" بعدما أصبح الأمين العام لـ"حزب الله" بطلاً في الشارع العربي بسبب الحرب في لبنان.

وفي سوق روض الفرج الشعبي، وهي أكبر سوق للياميش (الفواكه المجففة) في العاصمة المصرية، يؤكد البائع عبده كاشوش أن "نصرالله المنتصر يأتي بلا جدال في مقدم أنواع التمر من حيث الجودة هذه السنة". ويصل سعر كيلوغرام التمر من نوعية "نصرالله" إلى 24 جنيهاً (أكثر من اربعة دولارات)، ويأتي في المرتبة الثانية من حيث الجودة تمر "أحمدي نجاد" (الرئيس الايراني) الذي يباع بـ 18 جنيهاً (أكثر من ثلاثة دولارات)، ثم تمر "تشافيز" (المسمى على اسم الرئيس الفنزويلي هوغو تشافيز الذي يتمتع بشعبية كبيرة في العالم العربي) الذي يبلغ سعره 14 جنيهاً (أكثر من دولارين).*

*------------
منقول *

*************************​*

*24 - 18 - 14 ​*
*إن تمر نصر الله لغالبون ​*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (21 سبتمبر 2006)

:ranting: :t33:​


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*مصر الآن فى موسم البلح الطازج و العنب الطازج*
*و سعر كيلو جرام البلح الطازج الممتاز  جنيهين فقط  *
*و سعر الكيلو جرام من العنب الطازج جنيه و نصف فقط  (رغم ان الانواع البري من العنب يصل سعر الكيلوجرام الى  خمسة جنيهات؟؟ و لكن الانواع العادية افضل منها طعما ؟؟ و لا اعجب الا من من يشترون تلك الانواع البرية )*
*لذلك فغننى اعتقد ان نصر اللات كما خسر حرب الخازوق الخارق سيخسر   منافسات تجارة البلح هذا الموسم و كما لم يسبب نصر اللات للبنان الا الخراب لن يسبب بلح نصر اللات لتجار البلح الا الخراب *
*فالمصرى لو معه اربعة و عشرين جدنيها لا ينفقهم فى شراء كيلو بلح ؟؟ حتى لو كان مزروعا فى  البرميل الذى يختبئ فيه نصر اللات شخصيا *
*هنيئا لتجار البلح بخسائرهم الاكيدة بسبب نصر اللات *
*ملحوظة*
*اذكر انه بعد حرب الخليج الاولى سنة 1990 *
*اطلق تجار البلح اسماء السلاح الامريكى و الروسى على انواع البلح *
*فكان افضل انواع البلح هو نوع الشبح  تيمنا بالطائرة الامريكية التى اكدت الحكومة المصرية فى  اعلامها انها متخصصة فى تصوير مقاس  الملابس الداخلية لصادم حسين و نقلت لنا الصحافة المصرية المحترمة نوعية ملابس صدام حسين الداخلية و اكدت انها نوعية رديئة رخيصة  و قالت انها مقاس XL *
*و كان ثانى افضل الانواع هو البلح من نو\ع باتريوت تيمنا بالصاروخ الامريكى الذى حمى  حما الحجر الاسود من صواريخ صدام *
* و كذلك كان هناك البلح إف 15 و يليه إف 18 و يليه اف 16*
*و هناك البلح ابرامز على اسم الدبابة الامريكية  التى  حصلت مصر عليها ساعتها بالمجان  من مخلفات الحرب الامريكية الصدامية *
*بينما كانت اسوأ انواع البلح من نوع اسكود و كاتيوشا حيث كانا من الانواع المصابة بالآفات و السوس و المخزونة من المواسم السابقة *
*و ظلت هذه الاسماء خاصة كلمة الشبح  تستخدم تجاريا لتدل على المنتج الافضل فى فئته حتى اليوم  فتجد فى قطع غيار السيارات النوع الاصلى يصفه البائع بانه الشبح بينما الانواع المقلدة  توصف بأسماء اقل قيمة من الشبح *
*و منذ عملية الارهاب المحمدى  سنة 2001 و اسماء بن لادن و حبيبه المطرب المكوجى شعبان عبد الرحيم  و  الظواهرى و غيرهم من الارهابيين تستخم لتسمية الانواع الغالية من البلح  غير ان هذه الاسماء لم تذحف للاسواق الاخرى فبينما يوجد مثلا mother board للكمبيوتر تسمى شبح  فلا توجد mother board  تسمى حسن نصر اللات  اذ ان تجار تلك  الادوات  يعرفون ان اطلاق اسماء محمدية على سلع الكترونية متقدمة سيؤدى لكساد سوقها لان المستخدمين للسلع المعمرة لا يثقون فى المنتج المحمدى و دائما ما يفصل المحمدى بين مصلحته الخاصة و الشعارات الارهابية التى  يصفق لها طربا  خاصة فى السلع المعمرة *
*ربما هو يثق فى السلع المحمدية فى مجال البلح فقط *


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (22 سبتمبر 2006)

*ورينا القوة ؟؟؟ و عامل لى فتوة ؟؟؟؟*

*



*​
*فى غمار حالة السعادة الاعلامية المحمدية الطاغية بسبب ما اسموه بالاستقبال الظافر المظفر للعنصر الارهابى الايرانى أحمدى نجاد لدى وصوله لمدينة الكفر و الضلال و العياذ باللات لحضور اجتماعات قمة الجمعية العامة للامم المتحدة *
*الحق اننى لم ارى العرب اكثر سعادة منذ ان ركب رسول اللات البراق و اعرج من مكة الى اورشاليم فى لمح البصر و دخل المسجد الاقصى قبل بناؤه بأكثر من مئة و خمسين سنة!!!! ( بناه لأول مرة الوليد ابن عبد الملك عام735 ميلادية و قد تهدم عدة مرات و تم اعادة بناء غيره و الحالى بنى فى عهد الحكم العثمانى)*
*نجم نجوم الاحتفال و الاسطى العالمة التى احيت الفرح كان لعبة جديدة اسمها عمرو حمزاوى رئيس مركز يمنى للابحاث السياسية فى واشنطن اسماه اليمنيين كارنجى على ما اعتقد *
*الرجل اولا هو مبتكر كلمة " تماهى" التى ظلت وسائل الاعلام العربية ترددها كالببغاوات و قد اعجب بها الصحفيين العرب تماما حتى انه لم يكد يخلو مقالا قى صحيفة عربية من كلمة "تماهى" و هى الكلمة التى حرصت الا استخدمها انا فى اى مشاركة لى طوال الحرب حتى لا اتعدى على حق الملكية الفكرية لعمرو حمزاوى*
*بدا عمرو حمزاوى يحلل تحليلات مفصلة لاسباب النصر المحمدى الكبير الذى تجلى فى الدخول الظافر لاحمدى نجاد للجمعية العامة للامم المتحدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*[[تعقيب بسيط منى: شاهدت دخول احمدى نجاد الى اجتماعات الجمعية العامة و التى لم يهتم بها اى قائد عالمى كبير ؟؟ فلم يحضرها اى من رؤساء دول الاتحاد الاوروبى او رئيس وزراء اليابان او حتى رئيس روسيا و لم يحضرها الا اصاغر الهلافيت امثال محمدو عباس ابو مازن و امثاله .. اما عن التصفيق فالكل يعلم ان الجمعية العامة كمؤسسة معدة قانونا لكى تكون تحت السيطرة التامة و السيادة للمجموعات ( مجموعات من هلافيت الدول من نوعية كوبا و بينين و بوركينا فاسو بنجلاديش ) حيث لكل دولة صوت واحد و لا يوجد حق الغاء من جدول الاعمال (فيتو) و اكبر مجموعة طبعا هى مجموعة الدول الارهابية أقصد المحمدية و طبعا الهمج المحمديين قادرين على اطلاق هتافات الجهاد و التكبير فى دخلة زعيمهم المبجل فارس الفقر العظيم و قائد الهزائم الكريم ... غير اننى و قد شاهدت دخلة احمدى نجاد للاجتماع و كان استقبال عادى جدا جدا خاصة و انه لم يحضر اى حشد من زعماء اكابر الدول للاجتماع ربما لان امثال نجاد و عباس و غيرهم من هزؤات الزعامات فى العالم سيحضرون لم الحظ اى استقبال حافل مثلا مثل الاستقبال الذى تم استقبال بريجينيف به بعد ان نجح فى ايقاف حرب 1973 بتوجيهه للانزار الروسى بضرب اسرائيل بالاسلحة النووية فى 28أكتوبر 1973 نتيجة لامتناعها عن تنفيذ اى من قرارات وقف اطلاق النار فى الحرب الكثيرة و الاستمرار فى التوغل فى الاراضى المصرية و السورية بسرعة الصاروخ حتى ان قواتها وصلت الى الكيلو101 طريق السويس القاهرة الصحرواى و وصلت الى الكيلو39 فقط طريق مجدل شمس دمشق*
*فى حقيقة الامر لقد وقف كل زعماء العالم لمدة ربع ساعة كاملة و التصفيق مستمر للرجل الذى انقذ مصر و سوريا من الزوال عقابا لهما على تفجير حرب يوم الغفران الظافرة !!!! حتى ان الرجل رفع يديه لأعلى بطريقة الفائزين فى المارثون و لا استطيع ان انسى ابتسامة الغبطة و المفاجئة و عبرات النصر فى عينيه]]*
*تناسى الجميع احتفالية " النصر الالهى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟" التى يقيمها حزب اللات اليوم ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*لا اجد اثرا كبيرا لهذه الاحتفالية الاسطورية التى يجبن نصر اللات المنتصر على حضورها خيفة ان يتم تفجير مقهدته بقنبلة ذكية تطلقها عليه طائرة اسرائيلية من الطائرات المهزومة التى تمرح ضاحكة فى سماء لبنان عامة و سماء عاصمة الارهاب المحمدى الضاحية الجنوبية *
*غير ان امثالى من اهل الشرك و الضلال لا يزالون يتمنون ان يشارك نصر اللات بالفعل فى الاحتفالية *
*اتمنى ان اراه و هو يكلمنا عن نظرية "توازن الزعر " بينه و بين اسرائيل حتى لو احضره الشباب (ارهابيو منظمته ) و هو داخل البرميل *
*كما اعتقد انه من الممكن ان يتم حفر حفرة برميلية فى قلب سرادق الاحتفال و يقوم الشباب بوضع نصر اللات فيها و الردم عليه مع اعطاؤه الميكروفون داخل الحفرة ليتلو على الجالسين فوق رأسه آيات بينات من الذكر الحكيم ثم يتلو عليهم خطبة الجمعة عن البوارج النفاثة الثلاثة التى اغرقها للعدو الصهيونمى و عن الخسائر الفادحة التى منى بها العدو الصهوينى الامبريالى الانكشارى البخبخانى *
*و عن رجال العدو الصهيونىت الذين امتنعوا عن مناكحة زوجاتهم لمدة ثلاثة و ثلاثين يوم الى ان قرر نصر اللات من داخل حفرته البرميلية الغاء الاضراب عن النكاح الذى فرضه على بلاد اليهود و قوم هود الا لعنهم اللات *
*لا اعتقد ان نصر اللات عليه ان يخاف من الاستشهاد بقنبلة ذكية فقد اكد له الفريق اول حسام سويلم انه اذا دخل فى حفرة برميلية فإن القنابل الذكية لا يمكن ان تصيبه حتى لو اطلقها اليهود و قوم هوم من بروج مشيدة بإذن اللات *
*لا اعتقد ان على المنتصر الظافر نصر اللات ان يظل قابعا فى فى برميله المخفى فى مقلب الزبالة بينما الشباب يحتفلون فى الضاحية اى احتفال هذا بينما العريس قابعا فى البرميل *
*كنت اعتقد اننى انا الوحيد من اهل الشرك و الضلال لعننا اللات الذى ينتظر بتحرق مشاركة بطل النصر الالهى نصر اللات حبيب رسول اللات القاضى الحيدرى العظيم نكحه اللات *
*غير اننى فوجئت بالامس ليلا و انا اشاهد التليفزيون الاسرائيلى الذى كان يبيث مؤتمرا صحفيا فى غاية المرح تتعالى فيه الضحكات حتى ان بعض الحاضرين كانوا يكادون ان يستلقون على قفاهم فى الارض من الضحك فى نوبات سخرية هستيرية *
*لا يدور فى المؤتمر غير سؤال واحد يوجه لرئيس الوزراء المهزوم المدحور المزنوق اولميرت " هل سنضرب غدا يا سيادة رئيس الوزراء مؤخرة نصر اللات بالقنابل الذكية "*
*" هل منحت المنتصر نصر اللت تصريحا بالخروج من البرميل "*
*" هل سنرحم نصر اللات المنتصر المظفر "*
*" هل واقفت على السماح لنصر اللات بالخروج من البرميل مثلما سمح شارون لعرفات بالخروج من برميله فى مبنى المقاطعة ليسافر الى فرنسا ليموت و يعود فى عربة كاروا واقفة امام مبنى المقاطعة الآن"*
*رفض رئيس الوزراء الاسرائيلى الرد سوى بإبتسامة النصر و ضحكة الهزؤة على انتصارات نصر اللات الغير جغرافية و كهكهة التعجب من الصحافة العربية التى تستمر فى زعمها بان نصر اللات قد انتصر بحمد اللات فى معركته الغير جغرافية تجنب الرجل الرد بصورية صريحة*
*كل ما فعله يهود اولميرت انه قال و هو يكاد يستلقى على قفاه فى الارض من الضحك " إذا غامر نصر اللات بالخروج من برميله فهل انا ايهود اولميرت مضطرا بان ابلغ نصر اللات او القناة العاشرة فى التليفزيون الاسرائيلى بما سافعله به ؟؟؟؟؟ فليجرب و يرى و يدع مشاهدى القناة العاشرة من التليفزيون الاسرائيلى يرون ما سيجرى له "*
*و من المعروف ان نصر اللات دخل برميلا فى الثانى عشر من يوليو بعد ان عقد مؤتمرا صحفيا علنا مفتوحا اعلن فيه بمنتهى الفخر خطف الجنديين الاسرائيليين من داخل اسرائيل و ان العملية محدودة و ان اسرائيل لن ترد ابدا لان العمليةو محدودة و ان اسرائيل تخاف من صواريخ الخيبة بشدة و ان صواريخ الخيبة توفر حالة توازن الزعر بين اسرائيل و حزب اللات "*
*من ساعتها لم يخرج من البرميل و هو نفسه لا يعرف اين هو البرميل فالشباب ( ارهابيو المنظمة) يحملون البرميل من مقلب زبالة الى مقلب زبالة آخر بإستمرار فطائرات الام كيه ليس لها هعم الا تصوير براميل الزبالة فى لبنان*
*لا يزال الاعلام اللبنانى لا يريد ان يعلن صراحة ان نصر اللات يجبن على الخروج من البرميل فهم يصرون على ان الرجل لا يخاف من اسرائيل فقد انتصر عليها نصرا ظافرا غير جغرافيا فهل يخاف المنتصر من المهزوم ؟؟؟؟؟*
*غير ان الرجل مزاجه الآن مأريف شوية معلهش كباية شاى بليمون ونرى اذا كان سيقرر الذهاب للاحتفال بالانتصار الالهى ام انه سيأخذ قرص اسبرين و يدفئ صدره بورقة جورنال بزيت خروع و جاز وينام مبكرا و الا انتقب الحال الى التهاب رئوى حاد*
*بلهجة حازمة لا تخرج الا فم منتصر انتصارا جغرافيا جقيقيا قال ايهود اولميرت قال ايهود اولميرت : "لقد رددت على العدوان اللبنانى بعنف رهيب لارد الصاع مئة و لو تجدد الوضع لتصرفت بالمثل فقد حققت إسرائيل عدة أهداف، معترفا في الوقت نفسه بحدوث بعد الاستهانة و التقصير فى الادارة السياسية للمعركة *
*غير ان عاد و هو يضحك على وضع الحزب لاتيين الآن :"أن إسرائيل انتصرت في الحرب على لبنان ضد حزب اللات لا يراودني شك بأننا انتصرنا في حرب لبنان."*
*اما انا فلا يروادنى شخصيا اى شك فى ان نصر اللات داخل برميله مقتنعا بنسبة 100% أن اسرائيل قد انتصرت فى هذه الحرب نصرا ساحقا ماحقا*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (22 سبتمبر 2006)

*و رأينا فارس الإرب الجميل*



*كان بداخلى توجس من اولميرت منذ ليلة امس عندما فوجئت به فى القناة العاشرة للتليفزيون الاسرائيلى  يلجأ *
*للسخرية و الضحك ليتهرب من قولها صريحة و هى  انه سيضرب مؤخرة نصر اللات بالقنابل الذكية حتى  لو وقف *
*فى وسط درع بشرى من ستين ألف فلس طينى و شيعى 
غير ان تهكم اولميرت بقدر ما كان  ذو دلالة واضحة على انتصار اسرائيل فقد  سبب لى توجس بان هناك قرارا *
*اسرائيليا بعدم ضرب مؤخرة نصر اللات  بالقنابل الذكية 
أنها اسرائيل التى تفضل دائما فى الاختبارات  السياسية الاسشتراتيجية على التكتيك
بالرغم من انه الصواب ان تفضل الاستراتيجية على التكتيك  غير ان لهذا التفضيل مساوئ دائما
فكما ان اسرائيل عندما فضلت الاستراتيجية  على التكتيك فى عملية خطف جثث الجنود الاسرائيليين الثلاثة من  داخل *
*اسرائيل بواسطة جنود حزب اللات اللابسين ملابس  قوات اليونيفيل السيريلانكية المتوطئة معهم  و الركبين سيارات *
*الامم المتحدة المتوطئة معهم 
فكانت النتيجة الايجابية هى إنهاء الحلف الشيطانى   بين  الطائفة السنية من جانب  و بين  سوريا و ايران من الجانب *
*الآخر  و بالفعل  قاد انهالء التحالف هذا سوريا الى قتل الحريرى  فى محاولة لاستعادة الطائفة السنية فى جبها مرة *
*اخرى فكانت الكارثة عليها حيث ادت الجريمة الى توحد الطوائف  السنية و الدرزية و المسيحية ضد سوريا  و ادت *
*الجريمة السورية الى  انهاء التحالف بين السعودية و سوريا و القضاء على محور الرياض دمشق القاهرة نهائيا فى *
*السياسة العربية و هذا المحور هو الذى  كان أحد الرئتين اللتين تتنفس بهما سوريا الا وهما الرئة الايرانية المحمدية *
*الارهابية و الرئة السعودية المصرية الى يمتلك محبسها الحريرى سليل العائلة المالكة فى السعودية 
تلك كانت ايجابية الصمت الاستراتيجى الذى مارسته اسرائيل تجاه عملية حزب اللات سنة 2000
غير ان الصمت الاسرئيلى الايجابى استرتيجيا فقط  تسبب فى كارثة للسلم و الامن فى الشرق الاوسط على المستوى *
*التكتيكى الا و هى سيادة فكرة توازن الزعر  لدى منظمة حزب اللات الشيعية  تلك الفكرة التى دفعتها الى ارتكاب اثنى *
*عشر عدوان عسكرى عبر الحدود الدولية بين لبنان و اسرائيل  اى تسبب ذلك فى ضرب اثنى عشر موسم سياحى *
*لبنانى ستة مواسم صيفية و ستة شتوية ؟؟ و لبنان دولة تعدمد على السياحة اعتمادا كليا 
و قد تطور المرض التكتيكى  الذى تسببت فيه الصحة الاسترتيجية للقرار الاسرائيلى الى حرب الخازوق الخارق  التى *
*وضعت نصر اللات فى البرميل 
فدائما الخطأ التكتيكى قابل للتصحيح فى نهاية الامر اما الخطأ الاستراتيجى فهو  من المستحيل تصحيحه
من متابعتى للرد الضاحك الظريف لخفيف الظل أيهود اولميرت على مذيعى القناة العاشرة للتليفزيون الاسرائيلى *
*توجدست خيفة من  ان نصر اللات قد يخرج من البرميل
صرخت بينى و بين نفسة " لماذا يا اولميرت تخطئ هذا الخطأ التكتيكى"
غير اننى عدت و قلت لنفسى " لماذا التشاؤم"
ربما يقتله فعلا 
و لكنى كنت اشك بشدة فى ان اولميرت سيفعلها اذا خرج  نصر اللات من البرميل  فإسرائيل تحب بشدة عبارة " قد *
*اعذر من انزر " فهى تحب ان تطلق تهديدا صريحا لا شك و لا مراء فيه قبل ان  ترى خصمها ضراوة أنياب و *
*ضروس  اسود جيش الدفاع الضارية 
ما زود من شكى فى  ان اسرائيل ستفعلها هو مكالمة نبيه برى غٌلامْ حزب اللات  ابيض اللحم و الصلعة  لحبيب *
*رسول اللات جاك شيراك  كبير المؤلفة قلوبهم فى الاتحاد الاوروبى 
اٌتبعت تلك المكالمة بمكالمة  ليلة امس و قبيل اللقاء التليفزيونى ليهود اولميرت بالقناة العاشرة بالتليفزيون الاسرائيلى  *
* حيث اتصل جاك شيراك بيهود اولميرت  
لم تعلن اسرائيل  عن المكالمة التى جرت فى التاسعة من مساء الامس الخميس الا  منذ نصف ساعة فقط على موقع *
*رئيس وزراء اسرائيل على الشبكة ؟؟؟؟؟ اى بعد اربعة و عشرين ساعة كاملة من اجراءاها
الحجة للمكالمة كانت  تهنئة فرنسا لاسرائيل بمناسبة العام العبرانى الجديد الذى من يٌمن الطالع انها تحل  مع طلوع *
*هلال شهر الارهاب العظيم 
من وجهة نظرى ان قرار ايهود اولميرت بألا يضرب نصر اللات بل و ارساله لضمانات عبر الطرف الفرنسى  المؤلفة *
*قلبه الى حفيد رسول اللات لكى يخرج من البرميل غلطة تكتيكية قد تدفع منطقة الشرق الاوسط كلها  ثمنها من امنها
غير انه على المستوى التكتيكى ظهر ت لها فوائد فورية 
فدائما  ما يكون لكل تصر ف ايجابيات و سلبيات و القائد القدير دائما ما يفاضل بين الايجابيات و السبيات و يتخذ *
*القرار
فلو قررت اسرائيل نسف  مؤخرة نصر اللات الخارجة من البرميل سيكون عليها و وفقا للتقاليد الاسرائيلية العريقة *
*العتيدة  ارسال انزار واضح مٌعلن   بأنه لو خرج من برميله ستتم نسف مؤخرته
و ساعتها لن يخرج من البرميل و لن يتم القضاء عليه  فمن المفروض اذا  ان يتعود على الخروج بدرجة تجعله *
*يطمئن و يتوقف عن طلب الضمانات الدولية لسلامته قبيل الخروج من البرميل و يسقط فى وهم  نظرية توازن الخيبة *
*المحمدية مرة اخرى 
لم أكن أظن انه بالسماح لنصر اللات بالخروج من برميله  ستكون هناك فائدة اسرائيجية حتى سمعت  نهيقه فى وسط *
*ستين ألف فلس طينى من حركات عصبة الانصار المحمدية و فتح بكافة اشكالها و انواعها و حماس المحمدية و *
*الجهاد المحمدى  بالاضافة لبعض  الشيعة و بعض المؤلفة قلوبهم من  ما كان يسمى بالتيار الوطنى الحر ؟[[ملحوظة: *
*ذكرت البى بى سى العربية ان الرئيس الملحد  إميل لحود  قد حضر مهرجان النصر الإلهى  غير انه الجزيرة قالت ان *
*من حضر مندوبا عن الرئاسة اللبنانية (اى ليس الرئيس الملحد إيميل لحود) و مندوبا عن نبيه برى (أى انه حتى نبيه *
*برى غٌلامْ  حزب اللات أبيض اللحم  و الصلعة كاللؤلؤ المكنون  قد جبن عن الحضور !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) بينما لم يحضر *
*اى ممثل عن الحكومة اللبنانية او قوى 14مارس آزار]]
و هنا ادركت لماذا سمح اولميرت لنصر اللات بالخروج فهناك معلومات كانت اسرائيل تود ان تعرفها  و قد اظهرها *
*نصر اللات  بوضوح و شكرا له 
أ  )   كنا و كان العالم معنا  ينظر  الى السنيورة و اقواله عن مصادرته لسلاح حزب اللات فى سبعين مخزن سلاح *
*انقض عليها الجيش اللبنانى فى المنطقة   و عن ان الجيش اللبنانى سيمنع ان تكون هناك اى قوة مسلحة فى المنطقة *
*ما بين خط الليطانى و الخط الازرق غير الجيش اللبننى و ان السلطات اللبنانية تمنع وصول اى سلاح لأى طرف لبنانى *
*غير الجيش  اللبننى عبر الحدود و انها تراقب الحدود مع سوريا و تراقب البحار و المطارات و ترحب بحرس الحدو *
*الطليان للحدود مع سوريا  و بالبحرية الاللماني لتغلق المياه اللبنانية فى وجه سفن السلاح و بالقوات الجوية الفرنسية *
*لتغلق المطارات اللبنانية و الاجواء اللبنانية فى وجه طائرات السلاح
كنا قبل حديث حزب اللات ننظر لهذا الكلام على انه  مجرد اكاذيب  يكذبها السنيورة بغية خداع اسرائيل حتى تنسحب *
*من الاراضى التى احتلتها فى جنوب لبنان  غير ان فاصل الشتيمة و التخوين و التحرض بل و الاهانات التى وجهها  *
*نصر اللات للسنيورة  اكدت ان السنيورة لم يكذب حينما قال انه داهم بقوات الجيش اللبنانى سبعين مخزن سلاج لحزب *
*اللات و صادر السلاح المودود بها و  انه اشتبك مع كل رجل لحزب اللات سار حاملا سلاح او مرتديا لباسا عسكريا *
*فى المنطقة ما بين الليطانى و الخط الازرق
لقد تاكدنا الىن بتحرض نصر اللات  على قتل السنيورة علنا  بان  السنيورة رغم  انه هو الرجل الذى انقذ رأس نصر *
*اللات من المقصلة او قل ان سعد الحريرى  رئيس الوزراء الفعلى للبنان هو الذى انقذ رأس نصر اللات من المقصلة *
*فهو الذى    يقوم الآن و قام بقطع رأس نصر اللات  بعد انتهاء المعارك
ب)   ذكر نصر اللات انه لا يزال يمتلك عشرين ألف صاروخ    و هنا هاج الحمير و ارتفع النهيق و التصفيق بالقوائم *
*و الرفس و هز الذيول 
و هنا اكد لنا نصر اللات على انه بالفعل السلطة اللبنانية بقيادة السنيورة قد اغعلقت فى وجه نصر اللات البر و البحر *
*و الجو و المصارف  و انه لم يعد قادرا على التزود بقطعة سلاح واحدة  
كما تاكد لنا ان  تقديرات اسرائيل بأنها استطاعت تصفية 80% من القدرات الصاروخية لحزب اللات صحيحة  فقد *
*أكدت التقديرات ان حزب اللات قبيل المعارك كان يملة مئة و ثلاثين الف صاروخ فإذا كان قد اطلق  مئة صاروخ يوميا  *
*لمدة ثلاثة و ثلاثين يوما  اى اطق ثلاثة آلاف و خمسمئة صاروخ على اسرائيل  او قل اربعة آلاف  صاروخ  فيكون  *
*المفترض انه لو ان نصر اللات كان صادقا فى ان اسرائيل فشلت فى قصف مخرن سلاح واحد لحزب اللات فى الحرب  *
*أن المتبقى  مئة و  ستة و عشرين الف صاروخ  و لكن نظرا لأن المتبقى هو عشرين الف صاروخ  او ربما اقل فنصر *
*اللات يميل للكذب و المبالغة دائما فإن اسرائيل تكون قد قضت على  أكثر من 85% من القدرات الصاروخية لحزب *
*اللات 
أى انه حتى الارقام التى اعلنتها القيادة الاسرائيلية بعد انتهاء المعارك من انها قامت بتصفية 80% من القدرات *
*الصاروخية لحزب اللات كانت ارقام  متشائمة بالنسبة لما اعلنه نصر اللات و الذى هو كاذب ايضا فهو يميل دائما الى *
*التخيم فى قدرات  عصابته الارهابية  
و قد قدم لنا نصر اللات بذلك تفسيرا لماذا قبل نصر اللات بما  كان من المستحيل عليه ان يقبله لمجرد الحصول على *
*وقف اطلاق النار فوق راس نصر اللات؟؟؟
فحزب اللات تعرض بالفعل الى ضربات كادت تبيده و لذلك فقد قبل  بوقف اطلاق النار بينما الجنود الاسرائيليين *
*موجودين على الارض اللبنانية رغم انه اعلن  فى بداية المعارك " لا لوقف اطلاق النار طالما هناك جندى اسرائيل *
*متواجد فى الاراضى اللبنانية المحتلة بعد بداية المعارك فى 12 يوليو 2006"
لماذا قبل بإنتشار الجيش اللبنانى و الا تكون هناك اى قوة مسلحة غير الجيش اللبنانى من  خط نهر الليطانى و حتى *
*الخط الازرق رغم ان  نهر الليطانى  كان يعلن فى بداية المعارك " لا لنشر الجيش اللبنانى فى الجنوب لان الجيش *
*اللبنانى سيحمى  الوجود الصهيونى فى ارض فلس طين اذا ذهب للحدود الدولية  اللبنانية"
ج  -  قال نصر اللات بان قوات اليونيفيل ستكون مقبولة فى جنوب لبنان اذا كانت تتعاون مع الجيش اللبنانى و ليست *
*تتجسس على حزب اللات ؟؟؟؟
و فى تصريحه تهديد لقوات اليونيفيل المعززة بمهام و قواعد اشتباك قوات  متعددة الجنسيات  اذا استمرت فى العمل *
*كجاسوس على حزب اللات تصور مواقعه و تبلغ عنها الجيش اللبنانى لينقض عليها و يجردها من السلاح و  تصور *
*الحدود اللبنانية السورية و تمنع مهربى السلاح المتنكرين فى صوارة عمال بساتين سوريين من العمل 
فإن حزب اللات سيعتبر وجودها غير مقبولا و هذا تهديد مبطن بضرب القوات الدولية و الدخول فى مواجهة من *
*المجتمع الدولى كله  و من المعروف ان جر لبنان الى مواجهات دامية لا ناقة له فيها و لا جمل هو دأب حزب اللات *
*دائما  خاصة فى لحظات مجون و جنون اليأس لسادته فى ايران
د- هدد نصر اللات السيد وليد جنبلاط زعيم تيار الرابع عشر من مارس آزار و زعيم ما كان بيسمى سابقا بالحزب *
*التقدمى  بالقتل و طالبه بالاعتزار ( نفس ما يطالب به الارهابيين الآخرين قداسة البابا بينديكت لمجرد انه قال الحق  *
*فهؤلاء المحمديين الارهابيين  كانهم يستقون الافكار الارهابية من بعضهم البعض  ؟؟؟) و طبعا الاعتذار لا يكفى *
*فالمطلوب هو الاعتذار المعرفى !! بأن يعلم كل الدروز ان نصر الالت اشرف الخلق  و ان حزب اللات لغالبون 
ه - أعلن نصر اللات صراحة ان تسليم سلاحه  للجيش اللبنانى امتثالا للقرار الدولى 1701 هو خيانة لرسول اللات و *
*هو ليس بخائن طبعا لإرب الرسول  يابا  لذلك  فهو لن يسلم سلاحه الا اذا قام بإنقلاب فى نظام الحكم  فى لبنان يزيل *
*لبنان من الوجود و يقيم دولة الماللى فى لبنان التى يحول فيها كل اللبنانيين من غير الشيعة الى اهل ذمة سياسية *
*يذمهم و يسبهو و يهينهم  و يجبى منهم الجزية و الفيئ و الخراج و المكوس  و الغنيمة بينما هم يدفعون عن يد *
*صاغرون مذلولون  مهانون  منكسرون 
و - أعلن نصر اللات نيته صراحه الى القيام بغنقلاب فى نظام الحكم فى لبنان يزيل به لبنان من الوجود بقوله " انه لن *
*يسلم سلاح حزب اللات لهذه الدولة (لبنان الحالى الطوائفى)  و لهذا النظام (  النظام الديمقراطى العلمانى)   و المعنى *
*واضح ان حزب اللات  سلاحه هو لضرب كل الطوائف اللبنانية و اصابتهم بالزعر و الرهاب  اعلاء لشأن الطائفة *
*الشيعية الارهابية ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ز -  وصف نصر اللات الدولة الجديدة التى ينوى ان يقيمها مكان لبنان الحالى -  اذا  كان فى العمر بقية و كان فى *
*حزب اللات نفسه قدرة و قوة و رمق -  أنها ستكون الدولة  العادلة( يقصد   بالنسبة للطائفة الشيعية  الفقيرة بسبب *
*تطرفها المحمدى فى دولة عزها و ثروتها من السياحة و السياحة تعنى كباريه و بار و مايوه بكينى و هى اشياء لا *
*يقبل بها المحمدى المتطرف و بالتالى ليس من حق رافضها ان يسعى لاقتسام اربحها مع قابلى مثل هذه الموبقات   الا *
*اذا حولنا قابلى هذه الموبقات الى اهل ذمة بهانون و يدفعون الجزية و هم عن يد صاغرون  اذا فالعدالة التى يطالب *
*بها حزب اللات هى بتحويل كل اللبنانيين ماعدا الشيعة الى اهل ذمة سياسية  يدفعون الجزيةو و هم عن يد صاغرين )
و  ستكون لبنان الجديدة ايضا الدولة المقاومة ؟؟؟؟ الرادعة للكيان الصهيونى ( اى دولة فى حالة حرب دائمة   مع *
*دولة اسرائيل و لك تلك الدولة ستكون من القوة بحيث تفشل اسرائيل فى تدميرها كما فعلت بدولة حزب اللات فى *
*الجنوب اللبنانى  و عاصمة الارهاب المحمدى المساه بالضاحية الجنوبية *
*و هكذا ايها الاخوة  فقد وضح ان نصر اللات بعد ان أعدمته اسرائيل العافية و القوة سيبدا يتعامل مع اللبنانيين من *
*الىن فصاعدا  على طريقة  أسد على و على اسرائيل نعامة  و ان سلاح الحزب الذى نجى من الدمار و المصادرة  *
*ستوجه فوهات للبنانيين لتحويلهم الى اهل ذمة يذمون و يدفعون الجزية صاغرون 
ففى اى دولة بالمنطقة لو اعلن اى احد نيته  القيام بغنقلاب على نظام الحكم فانه سيتم القبض عليه و الحكم عليه *
*بالعدام فوار اما  اذا كان هذا  الارهابى هو محمدى فى لبنان المسيحى فأن دول المنطقة سترقص طربا على طبول *
*ارهابه و فى نفس الوقت  ستقول  اللاتم اعمى ابصار  و اسماع الاقليات  فى بلادى عن افكار و افعال حزب اللات لالا *
*يقلدونه انك انت ارحم الراحمين بالإرهابيين المحمديين *
*بدا  نصر اللات بعد ذلك يوجه  كلماته  لمن اسماهم " جمهور المقاومة " و يقصد الارهابيين المحمديين من الشيعة *
*فى لبنان   و هى كلمات  تحتاج الى شخص مغيب العقل تماما حتى يتعاطى معها بغير السخرية  و كنت اظن ان الشيعة *
*هم جميعا مغيبى العقل و سيرقصون طربا على تلك الاقاويل غير اننى فواجئت بأن  الشيعة  كانوا  اكثر فهما مما كنت *
*اتصور فلم الاحظ خاصة فى الصفوف الامامية  للمحشودين  المرصوصين كدرع بشرى لمؤخرة حفيد رسول اللات *
*فقد كانوا جالسين و القلق على وجوههم و فشلك كل محاولات طبالى الحزب فى قيادتهم لهتام معين او فى قيادتهم *
*للاستماع فقد كان القلق شديدا على الحياة و يا روح ما بعدك روح فقد  كانت الوجوه مكشرة و الحواجب مقطبة و *
*النفسوف منكسرة حتى انهم لم يكونوا يابهمن لكلام نصر اللات رغن اصطفافهم حولة لحمايته من القنابل الذكية 
فلم يكن هناك تصفيقا لكلمات نصر اللات من نوعية:
1-  أيها الشيعة يا شعب المقاومة لقد أثبتم أنكم شعب شجاع وإنكم أشجع من قوى 14 آذار و14 آب التي تشن حربا *
*نفسية على الحزب[[تعقيب : فى ظروف طبيعية ربما قطع الشيعة ايديهم من التصفيق و هم يسمعون هذا الكلام لكنه *
*القلق و الخوف و الزعر من اصوات الطائرات جعلت اسماعه مع السماء تتبع اصوات الطائرات ادق من الرادار و لا *
*تأبه لما يقوله  نصر اللات  و لا ترقص طربا له مهما كان به من  نفاق غبى فعادة الخائف المزعور لا يأبه للنفاق كثيرا *
*]]
2 - رغم إن وقوفي أمامكم يشكل خطرا عليكم وعلي فقد  آثرت الحضور بنفسى وإلقاء كلمته بدلا من توجيهها *
*اليكمعبر شاشات التلفزيون رغم كل المخاطر[[ تعقيب: كان نصر اللات واقفا بأستمرار بين  اربعة من الرجال الاشداء *
*الضخام حتى انه لم يكن ظاهرا للعيان فلم يره احد بيبب ضخامة الرجال الاربعة الذين كانوا يحيطون به  و كانوا *
*اعرض منه و اطول قامة منه و فى كل لحظة يزيحون جاكتاتهم لتظهر المدافع الرشاشة المربوطة على كروشهم *
*للحاضرين فربما راود عقل احدهم الامار بالسوء نفسه الى  ما لا تحمد عقباه وا اراباه ]]
3- إننا ايها الابطال لم نكن نحارب اسرائيل بل كنا نحارب امريكا  فالسلاح سلاح امريكى  و القرار قرار امريكى  *
*والإرادة ارادة امريكية و المخطط مخطط امريكات و قد انتصرنا علىامريكا بحمد اللات  و اجبرنا امريكا على ان توقف *
*الحرب بلا قيد او شرط  ؟؟؟؟؟؟بعد  أن افشلتم ايها الشيعة مخطط  امريكا فى حربها ضد المحمدية ممثلة فى حزب *
*اللات [[ تعقيب بسيط: قالها و لم يصفق احد فالكل يعلم من الذى كان يستجدى  وقف اطلاق النار من الثانية الاولى *
*للمعارك و يقول  :أليس لدى أمويكا(يقصد امريكا و لكنه الدغ فى الراء )  اى ضميو ( يقصد ضمير )  اليس لدى *
*اوووبا ضميو  اليس لدى بووكينا فاسو ضميو  واوا  واوا واوا حدن يبوس لى الواوا  أى حدن يبوس الواوا  خلى *
*الواوا يصح  الكل يعلم من الذى كان يقبل كل يوم شرطا جديدا حتى قبل بكل الشروط المذلة فوقفت الحرب ]]
4- إن المقاومة لم تتراجع شعبيتها ولم تضعف ولم تنهار وهي التي أوقفت الحرب[[ تعقيب بسيط : نعم  هى التى *
*اوقفت الحرب بعد ان لحست التراب  و فقدت الامل فى ان تجد ضميو !!! فقبلت بكل الشروط شرطا تلو الثانى حتى  *
*انتهت الشروط!!!]]
5- وإن الأمة العربية كلها وكل المستضعفين انتصروا والانتصار كان ليس فقط لحزب الله أو لطائفة معينة[[ تعقيب *
*بسيط : الامة العربية منتصرة دائما  ما دمنا نعتبر ان  حزب اللات انتصر لمجرد ان لبنان دمر و قواته دمرت  و ما *
*دامت ارض لبنان قد تم احتلالها فمثل تلك النوعية من الانتصارات جميع الانظمة العربية سبق و ان حققتها و اعظم *
*لشعوبها الهاتفة بالروح و الدن نفديك يا زعيم ]]
6-  إن صمودكم ومقاومتكم فضحت السياسات الأميركية التي تتحدث عن المساواة وحقوق الإنسان[[ تعقيب : و ماذا *
*تفعل حقوق الانسان لشخص اختار ان يكون درعا بشريا و اختار ان يصنع من لحم ابنته درعا بشريا ]]
7- وإن مقاومتنا وجهت ضربة قاسية لمشروع الشرق الأوسط الجديد[[ تعقيب : لقد احيت تصرفات حزب اللات *
*الرعناء الشرق الاوسط الجديد بقيادة لبنان الجديد الذى ولد بهزيمة حزب اللات و اندحار لبنان حزب اللات الى الابد *
*فشكرا لنصر اللات الذى بسبب هزيمته عاد للوجود شيئ اسمه السيادة اللبنانية و انتشار جيش الدولة اللبنانية فى كل *
*الارض اللبنانية ]]
8- وقدمت المقاومة اللبنانية نموذجا للتحرير ونموذجا للصمود الأسطوري[[تعقيب بسيط : الف مبروك و عقبال *
*الاخوان الارهابيين فى مصر ]] 
9-إن الاسرائيليين  ينظرون  الى المقاومة باحترام وتقدير كبيرين وإنه لا قيمة للمبادرة العربية بدون قوة  وإن *
*مقاومتنا هزت صورة إسرائيل وكسرت أسطورة الجيش الذي لا يقهر[[ تعقيب : فعلا لقد راينا جميعا الاحترام على *
*وجه اولميرت بينما نبيه برى يوسط طوب اتلارض حتى يستخرج لك من اسرائيل تصريح بالخروج من البرميل ]]
10- يجب أن ندخل الآن إلى عهد جديد نملي فيها شروطنا على العدو [[تعقيب: هل بقبولك انت كل شروط  العدو حتى *
*تحصل على وقف اطلاق النار بعد ان يإست من البحث عن ضميو الواوا  هو السبيل لفرض شروطك على العدو ؟؟؟]] 
11- لا تظنوا ان لبنان فقدت الكثير من القتلى فى هذه الحرب  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فالعراق يفقد كل شهر خمسة عشر الف قتيل و *
*ليس الفين قتل مثلنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ على الاقل نحن نفقد  القتلى فى حربنا نحن ضد اليهود و قوم هود ابناء الخنزير احفاد *
*القرود  بينما العراقيءين يقفقدون قتلاهم في حرب يديرها الأميركيون [[ تعقيب : اثار رقم الخمسة عشر الف قتيل *
*شهريا  حالة من العجب فمعنى ذلك ان مئة و ثمانين ألف عراقى يموتون سنويا اى فى  أربعة سنوات التحرير قد فقد  *
*ثلاثة ارباع مليون عراقى ماتوا  فى اعمال الارهاب فى العراق و طبعا  الارقام الحقيقية اقل من 5% من ارقام نصر *
*اللات و لربما  عدد الصورايخ المتبقية مع نصر اللات اقل من 5% من رقم العشرين الف الذى اعلنه ؟؟؟ ثلاثة ارباع *
*مليون قتيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ اوليس هذا هو الدجل بعينه يا نصر اللات ؟؟؟؟]]
12-  إن أي كلام في لبنان يتحدث عن التقسيم أو كانتونات أو الفيدرالية هو كلام إسرائيلي   وإن وحدة لبنان تتمثل *
*في الدولة القوية القادرة على قهر اسرائيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[[تنعقيب : نصر اللات  هنا يقول صراحة انه سيجبر اللبنانيين *
*على العيش كعبيد  للشيعة و كاهل ذمة للشيعة يعرقون ليذلون و يدفعون الجزية للشيعة و هم  عن يد صاغرين  فهو *
*هنا يؤكد ان  شيعة لبنان مثل محمديو البوسنة ؟؟ظ الذين ارادوا ليس الاستقلال عن دولة يوجوسلافيا  بالمناطق التى *
*يشكل تركمان البوسنة المحمديين اغلبية سكانها  بل  ان محمديو البوسنة ارادوا ان  يأخذوا فىدولتهم المنفصلة عن *
*يوجوسلافيا اراضى جمهورية سربيسكا الصربية  التى لا وجود لمحمديين بها و اراضى هرسك الكرواتية التى لا *
*وجود للمحمديين بها  بحيث يستقل المحمديين عن يوجوسلافيا و يحتفظون بصربا و كرواتا كاهل ذمة  ينفقون من *
*عرقهم على التنابلة الشيعة بينما  الدافعون يدفعون و هم عن يد صاغرون ]]
13- سنمنع  أية وصاية دولية على لبنان[[ تعقيب : اذا لماذا قبلت علنا و بصورة مذلة القرار 1701 الذى وضع *
*الوصاية الدولية على لبنان ؟؟؟؟؟ إنك لدجال  مريض ]]*​


----------



## Maya (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*الحكيم يرد على نصر الله*

*مقتطفات من خطاب  رئيس الهيئة التنفيذية للقوات اللبنانية الدكتور سمير جعجع خلال قداس الذكرى السنوية لشهداء القوات اللبنانية المقام في بازيليك سيدة لبنان في حريصا بتاريخ  24 أيلول ....

انحبسوا هني وتحررت القوات. انهزموا هني وانتصرت القوات. فلوا هني وبقيت القوات وبقي لبنان. 

الأرض والسماء تزولان وحرف واحد من كلامك يا رب لا يزول. 

رينيه معوض، داني شمعون، إيلي ضو، سامي ابو جودة، سليمان عقيقي، نديم عبد النور، فوزي الراسي، رمزي عيراني، بيار بولس، عزيز صالح و طوني عيسى، كانوا أول مسامير بتندق بنعش نظام الوصاية السابق. هالنظام اللي كانت القوات اللبنانية أول من تنبهلوا 15 سنة قبل قيامو ، وشهدائنا هني اللي وقتا أسقطوه  ببلا والأشرافية وعين الرمانة وقنات وزحلة. وبالفعل ما قام نظام الوصاية بلبنان إلاّ بعد إحكام المؤامرات علينا ومنعنا من إكمال مقاومتنا. 

 وللحقيقة والتاريخ بدي قول: قبل ما يكون في مارون الراس والخيام وبنت جبيل، كان في عين الرمانة وبلا والأشرفية و قنات و زحلة.   

نحنا المقاومة. نحنا بيا وإما و ولادا وأحفادا.   

هيك كنا على مر التاريخ وهيك رح نبقى الى أبد الآبدين آمين. هيك رح نبقى..

 ليش نحنا بعدنا بحاجة لمقاومة ؟  

طبعاً نعم، ومتل ما كنا أبطال المقاومة العسكرية، بدنا هلق نكون أبطال المقاومة السياسية السلمية الديمقراطية يللي بتقوم عالكلمة مش عالرصاصة ، عالفكر مش عالبارود. عالتفاهم وقبول الغير، مش عالقذايف. عالوحدة مش عالتمزق   .

سوريا عملياً بعدا ما بتعترف بلبنان كيان ووطن نهائي، ميشان هيك ما عمتقبل ترسم الحدود بيننا وبينا، ولا عمتقبل بعلاقات دبلوماسية، وعمتضل تحاول تقوض استقلالنا وسيادتنا وحريتنا تترجع تحط ايدا علينا مثل ما كانت عاملة بالـ 15 سنة الماضية. ميشان هيك بدنا نضل نقاوم. 

وميشان هيك، وحّدنا جهودنا مع بقية حلفائنا تتكون مقاومتنا على مساحة الوطن ككل ونعطي كل النتائج    المطلوبة منا. عطيت لهلق قسم كبير، ورح تكفي تتعطي كل الباقي. وهون بدي اتوقف لحظة تحيّي كل حلفائنا ب 14 آذار، وبالأخص رئيس تيار المستقبل سعد الحريري ورئيس الحزب التقدمي الاشتراكي وليد جنبلاط وتقلون انو ما قام لبنان من جديد الا بعد ما امتزجت دماء شهداؤن بدماء شهدائنا وصرنا عن حق وحقيق كلنا للوطن.     

نحنا بحاجة نكمل مقاومتنا لأنو الوضع الداخلي بلبنان ما ثبت بعد.   

في خلافات كبيرة بوجهات النظر حول الأمور الأساسية بالوقت اللي هالامور محسومة باتفاق الطائف. البعض عم يتصرف وكأنو ما في اتفاق طائف وهيدا سبب المشكلة اللي عمنعيشا. البعض عمبيقولوا: ما بيخلصنا الا حكومة وحدة وطنية. نحنا منقول: قبل حكومة الوحدة الوطنية بدنا وحدة وطنية والوحدة الوطنية مش موجودة إلا باتفاق الطائف. لا حكومة وحدة وطنية من دون وحدة وطنية، ولا وحدة وطنية خارج اتفاق الطائف. اللي بدّون حكومة وحدة وطنية بدّون يكونوا قبلوا يكون في حكومة وحدة مش حكومات. واللي بدّون حكومة وحدة وطنية ما فيون يعتزو بصداقتون لسوريا، لأنو سوريا ما بدّا بلبنان لا حكومة ولا وحدة ولا وطنية. اللي بدّو حكومة وحدة وطنية بدّو ما يخرق كل يوم هالوحدة الوطنية بتصرفات آحادية الجانب.  اللي محمسين اليوم لحكومة الوحدة الوطنية كانوا مبارح متنكرين لها ، وضللوا 15 سنة متنكرين الا، وقت اللي كنّا ناس بالحبوسات وناس بالمنفى.   

الحكومة الحالية فيا كتير ثغرات وعندا كتير عيوب، بس فضيلتا الاساسية إنّا لبنانية سيادية استقلالية بالفعل مش بالقول متل الآخرين.   

وقبل ما انتهي من هالنقطة بدي قول انو من حق كل طرف سياسي السعي لتحقيق أهدافو، بالطرق السلمية الديمقراطية. بس، إذا طرف من الأطراف سمح لحالو بأي وقت من الأوقات بالخروج عن الطرق السلمية الديمقراطية، خليه يكون متأكد انو هالشي ما رح يكون لصالحو لانو رح يتواجه معنا  كلنا سوا.   

إذا كانت الغاية سلمية وديمقراطية، ما في لزوم تكون الوسيلة غير سلمية او غير ديمقراطية، والأفضل ما تكون. ميشان هيك نحنا بحاجة نكمل مقاومتنا. نحنا بحاجة نكمل مقاومتنا لأنو الدولة بلبنان ما قامت متل ما لازم بعد.   

البعض مبارح كان عمبيقول: "نعم لبناء الدولة القوية العادلة القادرة المستقلة والنظيفة"، بالوقت اللي هالبعض بالذات أعمالو وتصرفاتو عم بتعرقل قيام الدولة.   

كيف ممكن تقوم دولة وفي دويلة جنبها . كيف ممكن تكون قوية هالدولة وكل يوم بيمرق سلاح وذخائر تحت مناخيرا. 

كيف ممكن تكون محترمة هالدولة والبعض بيلزما باستراتيجياتو ورزنامتو وهيي ما معا خبر. كيف ممكن تكون قادرة هالدولة والبعض كل يوم بيحددلا الأهداف والأولويات وطرق العمل ومن دون ما يكون إلا حق تناقشون، وبيرجع بيعطيا إنذارات إنو إذا ما حققت هالأهداف بتكون دولة قاصرة جبانة فاشلة لازم تركها جانباً وأخذ الأمور بإيدينا. هيدا مش منطق بناء الدولة. هيدا منطق عرقلة بناء الدولة   

ميشان هيك الدولة من سنة لهلق معرقلة وما عمتقدر تنطلق متل ما لازم. ميشان هيك بدنا نكمل مقاومتنا.   

 يقولون: "لا تعالجوا النتائج بل تعالوا نعالج الأسباب. عندما نبني الدولة... نجد حلا للسلاح. ونحن نقول: عندما نجد حلا للسلاح يصبح بالإمكان قيام الدولة كما يجب.   

يقولون: الرّهان على إنهاء المقاومة بالقوة هو رهان خاسر. ونحن نقول: الرّهان على الاحتفاظ بالسلاح بالقوة رهان خاطئ.   

 يقولون: نحن لا نهدّد بالسلاح بل نراهن على احتضان الشعب لهذه المقاومة. ونحن نقول: لا نهدّد بالسلاح بل نراهن على توق الناس للحرية والسلام والإستقرار والتقدم والتطور. نحن نراهن على منطق التاريخ.   

 يقولون: إنّ أيّ جيش لن يستطيع أن يرغمنا على إلقاء السلاح. ونحن نقول: إنّ أيّ سلاح لن يستطيع أن يرغمنا على التسليم بالأمر الواقع.   

يقولون: المقاومة في لبنان هي التي حمت لبنان من الحرب الأهلية. ونحن نقول: إنّ وعي القيادات اللبنانية كافة والشعب اللبناني هم الذين حموا لبنان من الحرب الأهلية.   

 يقولون: المقاومة اليوم تملك أكثر من عشرين ألف صاروخ وهي أقوى مما كانت عليه عشية 12 تموز. ونحن نقول: القوة ليست بالصواريخ بل بوحدة الهدف والمصير بين كافة الفرقاء اللبنانيين.   

يقولون: من يراهن على ضعف المقاومة خاسر. ونحن نقول: من يراهن على إضعاف الدولة خاطئ   

 يقولون: إذا تخلّفت الحكومة عن حماية الأرض والمواطنين، الشعب سيتولى المسؤولية. ونحن نقول: أتركوا الشّعب يتحمل المسؤولية بالطرق الديمقراطية، وستكون الأرض والناس ولبنان بألف خير.   

يقولون: لا يجوز للقوات الدولية التدخّل في الشؤون اللبنانية. ونحن نقول: لا يجوز لا للقوات الدولية ولا لغير القوات الدولية التدخّل في الشؤون اللبنانية.   

 يقولون: نعتزّ بصداقتنا لإيران وسوريا. ونحن نقول: نعتزّ بانتمائنا للبنان وبصداقتنا للعالم أجمع.   

يقولون: لا تسوية مشرّفة مع إسرائيل دون قتال. ونحن نقول: لا قتالا شريفا  بالفرض والإكراه.   

يقولون: من يشعر بأن خياره ومشروعه قد انتصر يتحدث عن النصر ومن يشعر بالهزيمة يتحدث عن الهزيمة. ونحن نقول لهم: في الواقع لقد انتصر خيارنا ومشروعنا نحن، لأننا ومنذ البداية نحن من طالب بالجيش اللبنانيّ معزّزاً بقوات دولية في الجنوب، وأنتم كنتم ضدّ ذلك. لكننا في الوقت نفسه لا نشعر بالإنتصار لأن أكثرية الشعب اللبنانيّ لا تشعر بالانتصار، بل تشعر بأنّ كارثة كبرى قد حلّت بها وبأنّ حاضرها ومستقبلها في مهبّ الريح.   

 كما أنّ الدموع التي قيل فيها إنها لا تحمي أبداً، كانت خير وأصدق تعبير عن شعور أكثرية اللبنانيين في تلك المرحلة، فهل يجوز بعد الكلام عن انتصار.   

أيها المسيحيون ....   

بدي اترك السياق العام للكلمة تا توجهلكون بنداء صغير خاص من القلب. ما تتركوا حدا يخوفكن، ولا حدا ييأسكون، ولا حدا يحبطكون. الشعب اللي قطع  مئات والاف السنين من الاضطهاد  والمجازر والصعوبات والمآسي على أنواعا ، ما رح تصعب عليه يتخطى زمن رديء حل علينا بال 15سنة الماضية. الشعب اللي واجه إمبراطوريات الأزمنة الغابرة  كلا، ما رح يصعب عليه ولا  بشكل من الاشكال تخطي صعوبات المرحلة الحالية. 


الصحيح ما بيصح مرة وحدي وخلص، بس مع كل طلعة شمس. وهيك هالمرة كمان ما رح يصح إلاّ الصحيح. و رح تقوم الدولة. رح يترتب الوضع الداخلي. رح يرجع التوازن. ورح يقوم لبنان.   *


----------



## Maya (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*أخي في الرب / الأستاذ العزيز إنسان غلبان ..

بورك مداد قلمك ورأيك الحر ونور صليب الرب الذي تحمله في قلبك ....

بداية أشكرك على تحليلك للظهور الأخير لوكيل اللات على الأرض والذي يقيم مهرجانات باسمه ويحشد لها آلاف مؤلفة من هنا وهناك .....

أنا لم أتابع هذا اللقاء مباشرة لأنه لا يوجد لدي حيث أنا الآن فضائيات عربية أو قنوات تهتم بنقل هذا الأمر مباشرة  لكن من خلال متابعتي لبعض الصور وقراءاتي لبعض المواقع أدركت ما هي حقيقة هذا النصر وهذا المهرجان الذي دعا إليه ...

وبالفعل وكما توقعت كانت التيارات الرئيسة المشاركة هي الأعلام الصفراء والحمراء والخضراء  والأورانج ، ولكن وبعد افتتاح المهرجان  بآيات من الذكر الحكيم !  كي يبارك اللات النصر والمهرجان كنت أتمنى أن أعرف ما هو رأي أصحاب الأعلام الخضراء والأورانج سليمان فرنجية وميشال عون ( المسيحيين ) !!!!  في هذا الأمر وهم الذي تهافتوا لحضور المهرجان ورفع  أعلامهم بكثافة  ؟

طبعاً إن من حضر إلى هذا المهرجان هم نفسهم معروفون... نفس الرموز والأسماء ونفس الأحزاب والتكتلات المعروفة لكل من يهتم بالشأن اللبناني وله إطلاع عليه ...

وبالنسبة لظهور نصر الله بعد طوال غياب منذ بداية الحرب فقد كنت أظن سيظهر على شاشة عملاقة في بث مباشر أو سيظهر على شريط مسجل وحتى شريط صوتي ، لكن كنت أضع احتمال أن يظهر ويحضر شخصياً  وبالفعل فقد أطل على جمهور الإرهابيين  بتلك الصورة التي ظهر عليها والتي توحي بأنها يخاف من عدو داخلي وليس قلقاً من ناحية إسرائيل فمن يظهر بين رجال أشداء محيطين به ويتكلم من خلف زجاج مضاد للرصاص من منبر له طبيعة خاصة وقد ظهر ذلك بأنه كان مرتفعاً بصورة ملفتة حيث كان نصر الله يتكلم وكأنه تحته وليس من خلفه وهذا بالتأكيد ليس خطأ من المنظمين ألا يقدروا  طول نصر الله ويصنعوا منبر ومنصة أطول منه وتصل لما قرب لحيته  ، كل ذلك يوحي أن نصر الله كان خائفا من طلقة قناص أو رشة من مدفع آلي أو حتى قنبلة يدوية وليس من صاروخ أحدث طائرات العالم ..   فمن يخاف من الصواريخ لا يختبيء خلف الرجال حتى لو كانوا من السوبر مان وليس من الشيعة  و لا  يستتر خلف زجاج واقي من رصاص ..

وبالنسبة لموقف إسرائيل من ظهور نصر الله فإنها كانت أكبر حماقة سترتكبها إسرائيل لو استهدفته  وقتلته  ، فإيهود أولمرت لا يمكن أن يقدم على مثل هذا الأمور فالسياسة التي رسمها آرييل شارون ومن بعده أولمرت هي سياسة تعتمد على " الاستفادة من كل شيء وفي كل وقت "  وليس الاستفادة من شيء واحد له أهمية  وإهمال الباقي ، أما لو كان بيبي نتنياهو هو رئيس الوزراء فربما ارتكب حماقة كتلك أما أولمرت  لا ....

أما السبب في أني أصف قتل نصر الله في هذا الوقت  بالحماقة فهو لما يجري اليوم وللحالة غير المسبوقة التي تشهد فيها إسرائيل كل هذا الدعم والمساندة من الدولة الغربية وخاصة الأوربية التي كانت في الماضي هناك خلافات كبيرة بينها وبين إسرائيل ولا يمكن لإسرائيل أن تفسد كل شيء بخطوة غير مسؤولة  ، ويمكننا ربط ما جرى في مؤتمر الوكالة الذرية الذي جرى منذ أيام وكيف تم إسقاط مشروع للمجموعة العربية والمحمدية ضد المشروع النووي الإسرائيلي  وكيف أن الدول الغربية أسقطت هذا المشروع وعزلت المحمديين ومعهم دول التخلف والهمجية مثل كوبا وفنزوليا  ، وقبل ذلك رأينا كيف السيدة أنجيلا ميركل المستشارة الألمانية كيف صرحت ودون تحفظ أن أحد أسباب مشاركة القوات الألمانية البحرية هي الدفاع عن أمن  إسرائيل وحقها في الوجود ....

إن حالة التأييد الكبيرة هذه لدولة إسرائيل تضاف إلى انتشار الجيش اللبناني واليونيفل في مملكة حزب الله سابقاً والسيطرة على المنطقة تماماً ومنع أي نشاط مسلح ،  ومع حالة الخلاف والصدام بين الأفرقاء اللبنانيين المتنازعين على السلطة  وخاصة وجود حكومة أكثرية  معارضة لنهج نصر الله جميعها أسباب تؤكد أن إسرائيل عليها أن تكون حذرة وتتصرف بأعلى درجات المسؤولية لتثبت للعالم من هو المعتدي ومن هو المهاجم وكيف أن دولة إسرائيل  ملتزمة بالقرار الدولي وتحترم  اليونيفل وتطلب مساعدتها للحفاظ على الاستقرار وهكذا يكون نصر إسرائيل العسكري قد تتوج بنصر سياسي أكبر خاصة وأن إسرائيل سيكون لديها أسلحة وتقنيات سياسية  متعددة ومتنوعة تمتد من شرق وغرب الأطلسي  ...

ثم لا يخفى على أحد أن نصر الله مجرد واجهة وغطاء  تلعب من خلفه أيادي رغم شخصيته الكاريزيمية في عقول وأذهان المحمديين والعرب والذين تعودوا على عبادة الرجال الأصنام مثل عبد الناصر وصدام حسين وبن لادن  وأمثالهم   فإن نصر الله سيأخذ مكانه إلى جانبهم بشعاراته وكلمة القسم التي يرددها بين كل كلمتين يقولها : ( واللهِ .. )  بكسر الهاء ، وصراخه وبعيقه وعمامته السوداء  ولحيته يشكل واجهة حقيقية لمن هم وراء حزب الله فالجميع يعرف من هو مصدر تسليح وتدريب الحزب ومن جاء من ببلاد بعيدة ليشارك في إطلاق الصواريخ الروسية والصواريخ الإيرانية المتطورة  وهؤلاء عثر على جثث عدد منهم أثناء الحرب وعرضت بطاقات هوياتهم وهم ليسوا عرب وليسوا لبنانيين وسماحة احمدي نجاد يعرف من هم ..

حسن نصر الله مثله مثل سابقه الموسوي يوضع واجهة وليس محرك للأحداث  ....  وفي كل تنظيم الواجهة تتبدل وتتغير لكن الجوهر والقلب واحد والحل هو إتخاذ إجراءات ميدانية تكتيكية تتعلق بالسلاح والانتشار على الأراضي والمكانة والنفوذ لتضاف إلى جهود  الضغط الدبلوماسية من الدول الكبرى  وهي الوسائل الناجعة  في التصدي له ...

وقد  شاهدنا أيضاً مدى ما أثاره نصر الله بكلمته في المعسكر الآخر من جنبلاط إلى الدكتور جعجع الذين ردوا عليهم واتخذوا مواقف متشددة من  خطابه وتصريحاته وهذه المواقف التي تعبر عن موقف مختلف أقطاب  14 آذار ...

وبعد الحرب أعتقد أن اللبنانيين أخذوا درساً قاسياً وبأن اللعب لم يعد يمكن أن يكون كما  كان فقد اختلفت قواعد اللعبة  ويوم 12 تموز سيكون نقطة فاصلة ستترتب وستبنى  عليها مواقف كثيرة سواء  اليوم أو في المستقبل ....*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*مهرجان الشجاعة  العنترية  و  بول البراق*

*
*
*كنا قد ربطنا من تلقاء انفسنا بين مكالمة حبيب رسول اللات  كبير  الولدان  المخلدون  و رئيس طاقم حملة اباريق الخمر الذى ليس للشرب بل لذة للشاربين  أبيض اللحم كاللؤلؤ المنكنون جاك شيراك *
*و بين رئيس وزراء دولة اسرائيل ايهود اولميرت  ليلة رأس السنة العبرية و التى لم يتم اعلان حدوثها فى اسرائيل الا  بعد حدوثها بأربعة و عشرين ساعة *
*و بين تجرؤ  حفيد رسول اللات شجيع السيما على الخروج من برميله *
*و اليوم كشفت المواقع الاخبارية الاسرائيلية و الفرنسية تفاصيل ما كنا قد توقعنا انه حدث *
*فقد افادت  تلك المواقع ان الطائرات الحربية التى كانت تجوب السماء فوق سرادق الشجاعة ال العنترية  فى ما كان يسمى بعاصمة الارهاب الضاحية الجنوبية *
*لم تكن طائرات سلاج الجو الاسرائيلى  بل كانت طائرات  سلاح البحرية الفرنسية التى تنطلق من حاملات الطائرات الفرنسية قبالة ساحل بيروت و كانت تلك الطائرات تقوم بحماية حياة  نصر اللات  منذ خروجه من البرميل و حتى عودته للبرميل سالما   راكبا على الراق  شاربا من بوله  عظيم الفائدة*

*هذا و كان موقع  التحليلات العسكرية  الاسرائيلى «تيك ديبكا» قد  كتب تفاصيل مواعيد اقلاع و هبوط الطائرات الفرنسية  المقاتلة  من طراز ميراج 5 و ميراج2000 و تفاصيل  دورياتها فوق سرالدق نصر اللات  و فوق براقه الذى كان ينقله من و الى حفرته البرميلية .*
*و فى تحليلات لخبراء فى  العمليات الجوية الحربية للموقع  أفاد بان اسرائيل كانت قد قررت بالفعل تصفية نصر اللات اثناء خروجه من حفرته البرميلية  قبيل وصوله لسرادق النصر الالهى   غير ان مكالمة الرئيس الفرنسى لرئيس وزراء اسرائيل التى  اخطرته فيها بأن مقاتلات فرنسية ستقوم بحماية  موكب نصر اللات الالهى و حماية سيدنا الخضر و سيدنا دراز و سيدنا صالح و سيدنا ادريس و الرئيس الملحد إميل لحود *
*مما اجبر رئيس الوزراء اولميرت على اتخاز قرار فورى بإيقاف عملية تصفية العنصر الارهابى المجرم نصر اللات حتى  تضمن عدم اغضاب فرنسا التى تعتمد عليها اسرائيل تماما فى مسألة  منع وصول السلاح لحزب اللات بطريق الجو كما تعتمد على ايطاليا فى مسألة منع وصول السلاح لحزب اللات بطريق البر *
*كما ذكرت  موقع يورو نيوز  بأن الطائرات الفرنسية من طرازى ميراج 5   و ميراج 2000 قد قامت بطلعات اخرى بغية حماية  تجمعات كبيرة  أما شاشات  كبيرة فى ميادين كثيرة لجنوب لبنان تجمع حولها بعض منتسبى حزب اللات و القيادات الفلس طينية  و الارهابيين الخطرين لمشاهدة النصر الالهى على الشاشة  و مشاهدة موكب سيدنا الخضر ممتطيا براقه *
* و كان أهم ما جاء فى انباء الموقع  ان  البحرية الفرنسية  و حكومة فرنسا  قد انتهكا القرار 1701 و قاما بتصرفات عسكرية خطيرة دون اخطار لجيش الدفاع الاسرائيلى بتفاصيلها *
*مما هدد  بقياد طائرات سلاح الجو بإسقاط الطائرات الفرنسية فوق سماء الضلحية الجنوبية  *

*بينما صرح مسئولين اسرائيليين بأنه للاسف فٌهم من خطاب نصر اللات  فى مهرجانه الإلهى بانه  سيعود لمخبأه ثانية بعد الانتصار الالهى مباشرة و يغلق على نفسه حفرته البرميلية ثانية  *
*و قال هؤلاء المسئولين بأن عودة نصر اللات لحفرته البرميلية ثانية سيئ جدا بالنسبة لاسرائيل التى ترى انه بعد ان ضيعت فرنسا الفرصة على اسرائيل فى تصفية هذا الارهابى المجرم فإن الفرصة تظل باقية لتصفيته فقط اذا تشجع و اصبح يخرج من حفرته دون حماية من  مقاتلا البحرية الفرنسية الكافرة *
*فمن المعروف ان نصر اللات دأب دائما هو و سلفه موسوى على وصف كل مسيحى  حر فى لبنان بأنه عميل لفرنسا ؟؟؟ و انه يعمل بأجندة فرنسية و انه اداه فى يد مشروع فرنسى ؟؟ و الآن العالم كله يرى من هو العميل الفرنسى الذى تحميه البحرية و المقاتلات الفرنسية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*بينمكا اعربت قيادات عسكرية اسرائيلية لصحيفة معاريف الاسرائيلية عن الامل الكبير  الذى يحدوها فى ان تساهم  الخطوة الفرنسية فى تشجيع نصر اللات على الخروج من مخبأه و التجول بحرية فى لبنان كما كان يفعل قبل حرب 12 يوليو  و ساعتها فستتم تصفيته  بمنتهى السهولة  ليدفع ثمن جرائمه ضد السلم و الامن الدوليين و ضد المدنيين الاسرائيليين و الاوروبيين و الامريكيين *


----------



## Maya (27 سبتمبر 2006)

*أخي  العزيز ...

أنا لا أختلف معك أنه من الواجب جعل نصر الله يدفع الثمن غالياً على جرائمه أو الجرائم التي تم تكليفه بتنفيذها  ولكن أختلف مع محاولة تصوير أن إسرائيل خائفة من فرنسا وأن قرار اغتيال نصر الله تم إلغائه والتراجع عنه بسبب ضغوط فرنسية ، فهذا غير صحيح لأنه لم يتخذ أي قرار  فوري و يحمل طابع الجدية  بتصفية نصر الله ومن الخطأ تصفيته الآن وفي هذا الوقت تحديداً ، بل ترك الأمر للمستقبل واختيار الفرصة المناسبة وبصورة مفاجئة كما حدث للموسوي...

إن إسرائيل لا تخاف بأي شكل من سلاح الجو الفرنسي الذي لن يضاهي بأي صورة  سلاح جو جيش الدفاع سواء بحداثة طائراته أو خبرة طياريه وتدريباتهم ، ولو فرضنا أن إسرائيل  قررت اغتيال نصر الله فلن تخيفها بضعة طائرات فرنسية وسيجد الجيش الطريقة الأمثل لاغتيال نصر الله عن بعد ودون أي صدام مع الطائرات الفرنسية وهناك الصواريخ بعيدة المدى الموجهة بالأقمار الصناعية والقادرة على إصابة أدق الأهداف ، فلا طائرات فرنسا ولا أساطيلها يمكن أن تردع إسرائيل عما تريد القيام به لو أرادت ولكن ماذا تستفيد إسرائيل من قتل نصر الله في هذا الوقت ؟

فرنسا ليست وحدها في لبنان وما تقوم به هو جزء من قو دولية وليست وحدها من يراقب الحدود وتنفيذ القرار 1701 ....

إن نصر الله ليس هو كل حزب الله والقضاء عليه ليس بأهمية تجفيف موارد سلاحه وأمواله ودعمه الاستخباري ومده بعناصر حرس الثورة الخمينية وإلغاء وجوده و تمركزه في الجنوب وإيجاد قوة رسمية لبنانية على الحدود  تمثل دولة لبنان يعتبر أي عمل تقوم به محسوباً على لبنان الرسمي ...

و المهم هو الدعم الغربي الأوربي الكبير لإسرائيل وظهور حلفاء وثقاء مخلصين  لإسرائيل في الاتحاد الأوروبي والعلاقات الدولية المميزة التي تستفيد منها إسرائيل مستقبلاً  في أمور كثيرة وملفات غير الملف اللبناني   ...

إن إسرائيل لم تكن يوماً الطرف المستعجل لكل شيء بل المهم هو النتيجة فالنصر المؤقت لا قيمة له بل النصر الدائم هو الخيار الإسرائيلي وهذا ما تسعى إليه حكومة اولمرت ،إذا ذهب نصر الله سيخرج غيره أما إذا ذهب حزب الله نهائياً فلن يعود لا هو ولا غيره*


----------



## samer12 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الاعلام العربى الملحوس وهزائم فى برميل التيوس*

 بسم المسيح أبدأ 
أولا أنا لم اكن أتوقع أن يتحول المنتدى إلى مواجهة سياسية فالفكر من المنتدى هو أولا أضهار الوجه الحضاري الوديع للمسيحيين أما أن يتحول الكلام هنا لخدمة مجانية لدولة إسرئيل البغيضة فالكلام هنا يتغير 
أولا هذا الذي يدعوا إلى هذا الكلام السخيف لا يوجد له أي أرضية سياسية إلا أرضية كرهه للنظام السوري ويأخذ الموضوع من زاوية ضيقة تعبر عن حقد وليس عن فهم وأسلوب السخرية الموجود يعبر عن قلة تهذيب في طرح مواضيعنا الوطنية ليظهر المسيحي بصورة المؤيد لدولة إسرائيل ويأخذ عننا فكرة أننا نرتمي في حضن إسرائيل وهذا الكلام غير صحيح على الأطلاق فالمسيحيين هم أكثر الناس تمسك بقضاياهم الوطنية وأنا فعلا مذهول تماما من تأييد بعض المشرفين لهذا الموضوع ودعوة العميل جنبلاط بأنه إنسان هادئ ومتزن  يا أعزائي جنبلاط يدعو أمريكا إلى غزو سورية وهل تعرفون ما معنى غزو يعني قتل وتدمير وتشريد وهذا الذي يؤيد ذلك ليس من المسيح والمسيح بريء منه تماما 
وفي الختام أقول لكم إن لدي أبنة أريدها أن تعيش في سلام المسيح ولا أريد أن تحرمني منها قنبلة أمريكية أو أسرائلية أو لعبة سياسية قذرة من تجار السياسة وتجار الدماء ودعوتكم وتحريضاتكم الخسيسة ردوها على أنفسكم وتحيا سورية السلام سورية المسيح مهد المسيحية أما أنتم يا يا تجار الدم فلستم من المسيح ولا عرفتموه ولن تعرفوه  لأنه قال طوبى لصانعي السلام لأنهم أبناء الله يدعون أما أنتم فصانعي فتنة وحروب


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: الاعلام العربى الملحوس وهزائم فى برميل التيوس*

اخي الحبيب سمير

الموضوع يعبر عن وجهة نظر صاحبه فقط لا غير

والردود ايضا تعبر عن وجهة نظر اصحابها فقط 

قد نتفق مع اسرائيل في موقف ما وقد نختلف معها

وقد نتفق ايضا مع جنبلاط في اراء ونختلف في الاخري

وليس معني ذلك اننا ننضم الي جبهة معينة 

فهذا هي السياسية اختلاف وتقبل

و يا عزيزي انت ترئ اننا متحيزان لاسرائيل ومعني كلامك اننا نتحيز لسوريا والعرب

ونحن لانتحيز لهذا او ذلك وفي نظرنا اسرائيل افضل من الحكام العرب الي حد ما 

واخيرا هذا الموضوع لاء اظن انه سوف يكون زي اهمية كبري في اي اراء

واتمني ان لا يغضبك

لك محبتي وسلامي والرب وحده قادر يحفظ ابنتك الصغيرة ويبارك اسرتك

سلام ونعمة


----------



## اغريغوريوس (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الاعلام العربى الملحوس وهزائم فى برميل التيوس*

الاخ الي اسمة فعلا بيطبق تعاليم الاسلام (قاتل الكفار) فعلا وشهد شاهد من اهلها 


من يشتم الرسو ل فعلا الرسول لا توجد خطية ومعملهاش قلي اي خطية كدة وهجبلك حديث صحيح

كان شتاما طويل اللسان ومعايا احاديث

كان قاتلا وسارقا معايا احاديث

....................الخ

فلا يوجد سب يا اخي بل كلة من كتابكم ام تعتبر قرانك واحديث الاسلام سب وصل بك العار بان تتستعر   من القران والاحديث 

اني لاعجب​


----------

